# coup de coeur/de pompe musical



## ApplePie (17 Septembre 2002)

je vous propose d'échanger nos coups de coeur et coups de pompe (au c..) de nos *galettes musicales* _(sans exclusive de genre, bienvenue à l'opérette...faut peut-être pas exagérer ?)_.

je commence par un coup de pompe _(limite soporifique)_ :
du weather report à la sauce africaine avec beaucoup de kms au compteur


----------



## Blob (17 Septembre 2002)

Coup de coeur pour le moment: Black Rebel Motorcycle Club -notament leur ptit morceau Red Eyes and tears (bizarre pour un technophile comme moi d'écouter du rock et surtout d'aimer ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)

Coup de pompe: euh... Eminem!!!!! pitié !


----------



## KARL40 (18 Septembre 2002)

Le coup de pompe sans hésiter également pour EMINEM.

Coup de coeur pour CHOKEBORE "It's a miracle", leur dernier album en date. Adieu grosses guitares du début et bonjour mélancolie. Très bel album.

"Swell'd like to thank (...) apple computers for giving us an alternative to the windows nightmare..."
Extrait du livret de "For All The Beautiful People" de SWELL.


----------



## ApplePie (26 Septembre 2002)

On en parle un peu partout _(maison de disque oblige !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif )_, mais ce disque est *très très bon* ; le duo *Getz/Barron* est tout simplement magique. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## noliv (26 Septembre 2002)

Pour de coeur:
Dionysos - Western sous la neige





Je m'en lasserai peut etre, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas!


Coup de pied aux chanteurs fiers de chanter des banalités (la guerre c'est mal et la paix c'est mieux) et dont les paroles s'approchent bientot de "Moi je préfère le bien au mal, car le mal c'est pas bien et suis mon conseil mon frère tu verras le bien c'est mieux!" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2002)

Alllez vous appellez pas ca de la zic, mais ces temps je kiff bien le nouveau CD de DJ Phrenetic, trance suisse : Mainstation 2002.

Artist :
http://www.djphrenetic.com/

Soirée :
http://www.mainstation.ch/

Extrais :
http://www.mainstation.ch/new/CD/trance.htm

Sinon j ai trouvé un mix studio de promo de breakbeat trancy d'Hybrid, une vraie raretée... Exceptionnel aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2002)

C était moi si vous aviez pas deviné /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ApplePie (27 Septembre 2002)

_même s'il n'est pas tout récent_

encore un coup de coeur. Pour les amateurs de jazz qui groove bien, ne consultez pas la notice, prenez toute la dose /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (27 Septembre 2002)

Le reve eveillé.


----------



## ApplePie (4 Octobre 2002)

dernier opus de ma *"petite chérie"* qui a renouvelé son set d'accompagnement _(included guitars &amp; trumpet)_ mais est restée au top.

précipitez-vous au concert dans votre région _(à partir du 14 octobre)_. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (4 Octobre 2002)

Lambchop, c'est magnifique et langoureux comme Mac OS X. Slowcore, baby !


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2002)

si vous cherchez de la musique langoureuse comme os X, ecoutez donc le "Sofa Rockers - Sofa Surfers" de Kruder &amp; Dorfmeister... hein remi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * hein remi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif *



oui ?

bonjour monsieur, tirages brillants ou mats ?? _oups_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

sérieusement

*Iva Bittova*, la plus grande pour moi : 






(pochette de Divna Slecinka _demoiselle étrange_ )

cf le site de mon pote : Guy Savio !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

sinon, pour la profondeur de son chant et de son âme, il ya aussi l'iranien *Kayhan Kalhor*






lui aussi chante en jouant de son luth kamanchee


mais tout ceci est loin, loin, loin au-dessus de nos préoccupations occidentales, je comprendrais que vous n'y attachiez guère d'importance.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

sinon, tous mes coups de coeur musicaux sont regroupés sur une  branche de l'arbre! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

avis aux aventuriers que la Brousse, la Jungle et la Savane n'effraie pas, les baobabs vous attendent.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oui ?*<hr /></blockquote>
c'est pourtant toi qui avait reagit le premier en ecoutant ce titre ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* 
c'est pourtant toi qui avait reagit le premier en ecoutant ce titre ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

12 ans de pratique musicale assidue, ça aide pour avoir une mémoire auditive comme la mienne.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2002)

'

Un album étonnant et magnifique :  Avril - "That horse must be starving" ( F COM)






Coup de coeur permanent : Muse ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Probablement le live de Tiersen (pas encore écouté). Et plein d'autres...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* '

Un album étonnant et magnifique :  Avril - "That horse must be starving" ( F COM)






Coup de coeur permanent : Muse ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Probablement le live de Tiersen (pas encore écouté). Et plein d'autres... *<hr /></blockquote>

C'était moi bien sûr... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

'+


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2002)

j'ai un petit live etonnant d'avril sur nova.. avec entre autre the date en acoustic, c'est geant !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## sveltana (5 Octobre 2002)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Octobre 2002)

Dans le role de celui qui ecoute des trucs zarbs ces temps ci ...







NightWish ... la chanteuse a une voix véritablement fantastique ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Attention aux oreilles fragiles pour certains morceaux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Blob (5 Octobre 2002)

ce que est en tete de ma playlist le plus écoute de itunes: 

cassius - Sound of violence 

bouuuh bouuuuh je c je c /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
et j'aime bien aussi le clip 

re bouuhh bouuuh mais m'en fout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Aussi beaucoup de musique de l'album Mali (c fait pas le chanteur de blur j'ai oublié son nom désolé) très bien Mali Music...


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Bon Je vous dis mon coup de coeur de l'été dernier mais pas de commentaires, hein! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
(Évidemment j'écoute pleins d'autre truks mais c pas spécialement des coups de coeurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )
Lorie: Près de moi


----------



## Komac (5 Octobre 2002)

Pour ceux qui aiment la zique où y faut se creuser les méninges, je recommande "Dream Theatre", tous les albums sont bon et même monstrueux. Du metal progressif, fait par des vrais pros, un son titanesque (on l'a fait écouter à un revendeur en matériel HiFi de pointe qui a couru acheter le CD)

pour de plus amples information : http://www.dreamtheater.net/


----------



## noliv (5 Octobre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *(c fait pas le chanteur de blur j'ai oublié son nom désolé)  *



c'est Damon albarn (je ne peux pas m'empecher de penser aux céréales Albran pour le transit intestinal.... Damon y est maintenant rattaché!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


Autre ptit coup de coeur: Natacha Tertonne - Le Grand Déballage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2002)

Je voi que kamkil a du gout, moi perso j'aime bien Alizée et Shakira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un petit L5 sur le pouce ne fait pas de mal non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non mais j'vous jure ! (et j'en passe)


----------



## kamkil (7 Octobre 2002)

Héhé
Effectivement j'aime bien aussi alizée et shakira /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## noliv (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Tuning's King:</font><hr />*
Non mais j'vous jure ! (et j'en passe) *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouah, le site http://www.mecompany.com/ il me plait bien! merci pour ce lien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Ca vaut le coup d'oeil.


----------



## Flix (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Tuning's King:</font><hr />* Je voi que kamkil a du gout, moi perso j'aime bien Alizée et Shakira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un petit L5 sur le pouce ne fait pas de mal non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non mais j'vous jure ! (et j'en passe) *<hr /></blockquote>

Hop c'est moi ca  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Flix (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr />* 

Ouah, le site http://www.mecompany.com/ il me plait bien! merci pour ce lien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Ca vaut le coup d'oeil. *<hr /></blockquote>

Kes tu croi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !


----------



## noliv (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* 

Hop c'est moi ca  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Alors comme ça tu fais du tunning?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Flix (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr />* 

Alors comme ça tu fais du tunning?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Houhouhouhou ! Non non j'etait pas sur ma machine c'est tou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (7 Octobre 2002)




----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ha... c'était bon... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## bebert (9 Octobre 2002)

On peut me voir dans le coin en haut et à droite  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ApplePie (9 Octobre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * On peut me voir dans le coin en haut et à droite  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



c'est pas très ressemblant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
elle a la bougeotte, la petite alanis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  ou est-ce de l'art _(ou du cochon ?)_ ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## ApplePie (9 Octobre 2002)

encore et toujours :


----------



## ApplePie (9 Octobre 2002)

alanis et jaco curieusement réunis  içi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2002)

Encore une couche d'Alanis :











Les images changent souvent sur leur site


Sinon j'ai autre chose : (cliquer pour agrandir)


----------



## ApplePie (11 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Encore une couche d'Alanis :
Sinon j'ai autre chose : (cliquer pour agrandir)*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est presque de la macrophotographie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

tu serais pas "orienté" jolies damoiselles, toi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2002)

Moi voilà ce que j'aime bien en ce moment :


















mais ce n'est qu'une goutte d'eau dans l'océan, pour le reste demandez une liste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> *(...) tu serais pas "orienté" jolies damoiselles, toi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



Qui ne l'est pas?... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (11 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu serais pas "orienté" jolies damoiselles, toi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est sourtout leur voix et leur textes qui me plaisent !


----------



## bebert (11 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Thom_Yorke:</font><hr />*




*<hr /></blockquote>

Yeah baby !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (12 Octobre 2002)

A tous les amateurs sudistes de chants festifs
un ptit "RICOUNE" c'est le top

seulement en vente dans les bons bars durant
les férias d'été et plus si affinités, bonne humeur assurée

Sinon une petite Lorie pres de soi ou sur soi, why not /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## ApplePie (12 Octobre 2002)

sudiste ? bouge pas !


----------



## tomtom (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Yeah baby !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

Plug In Baby /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Yeah baby !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

Voire même  _Plug in Baby !_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 

Plug In Baby /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah merde il m'a grillé !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Pas grave !  _Peace and joy in your mind !_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

'+


----------



## ApplePie (13 Octobre 2002)

des sudistes encore _*(sweet home alabama)*_











  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## ApplePie (18 Octobre 2002)

*époustouflant* rien à jeter.

_too damn hot_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Octobre 2002)

Hell_o
moi je suis fou d'HOCICO 
en plus ils utilisent un Mac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 






et ca demenage severe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ApplePie (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> Hell_o
moi je suis fou d'HOCICO 
en plus ils utilisent un Mac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
et ca demenage severe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    <hr /></blockquote>

il regarde la tv pendant les concerts ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

C'est le Kraftwerk du XXIe siècle !?


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> *C'est le Kraftwerk du XXIe siècle !?   *



c'était magnifique Kraftwerk  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

rien à voir mais il est tellement pompé par les jeunes guitareux qui ont écouté dans leur jeunesse rebelle et alcoolique les disques de Tom Waits que je peux m'empêcher de parler du guitariste  Marc Ribot qui est d'ailleurs largement meilleur maintenant qu'à l'époque du _grand chien à la gueule cassée_. et si l'un de mes camarades du Théatre Vidy qui l'héberge de temps à autres passe sur ses forums, je le salue.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ApplePie (24 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'était magnifique Kraftwerk  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif



*... et comment !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif novateur, provocateur, musicalement bien "léché" (synthét. forcément)...   *




site 

_alèm, es-tu assez agé pour avoir connu leur éclosion et essor ??_


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 

alèm, es-tu assez agé pour avoir connu leur éclosion et essor ?? *<hr /></blockquote>

pas pour les premiers mais pour un certain nombre d'albums, mon frangin m'en a mis dans le biberon !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ApplePie (24 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas pour les premiers mais pour un certain nombre d'albums, mon frangin m'en a mis dans le biberon !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif



*heureux homme qui mêle les nourritures terrestres à celles spirituelles ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif. en tant qu'ainé, il a fallu que je trouve tout seul mes "arômes"* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Octobre 2002)

'

Coup de coeur permanent, Laurent Garnier et sa netradio Pedro Broadcasting Basement ! Le stream est ici : http://pbb.laurentgarnier.com:8000

A l'instant où je vous parle retransmission d'un mix en direct au Rex Club à Paris ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+


----------



## ApplePie (25 Octobre 2002)

*au secours... le lien précédent charge une page de... 51,4Mo !!* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * au secours... le lien précédent charge une page de... 51,4Mo !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *



J'aurais dû préciser que c'était un lien à ouvrir dans iTunes par exemple (menu Avancé / Ouvrir le flux) ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+


----------



## ApplePie (1 Novembre 2002)

_oui, je sais, c'et une grosse machine à plusieurs M$, mais est-ce une raison pour bouder son plaisir !!_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 





_le titre est explicite, ces types s'éclatent à jouer, à se pousser dans les derniers retranchements harmoniques et techniques - peut-être davantage que dans l'album homonyme de Miles_


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2002)

Mes trois coups de cur du moment sont toujours *Michelle Branch*






*Vanessa Carlton* qui sera en tournée en Europe tout bientôt (à Zurich le 7 février...)






et* Avril Lavigne*






Et les coups de pompe on en parle pas...


----------



## ApplePie (3 Novembre 2002)

*tiens tiens ! que des demoiselles !! tu serais pas un peu sexiste, toi ?* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## iSimon (3 Novembre 2002)

bon j'y vais pour mon coup de cur :


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * tiens tiens ! que des demoiselles !! tu serais pas un peu sexiste, toi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *



C'est surtout que des brunes... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Flix (3 Novembre 2002)

Nouveau coup de cur momentané 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






&lt;soupir&gt;    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* Nouveau coup de cur momentané 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






&lt;soupir&gt;    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais alors, très, très momentané... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2002)

Allez un peu de musique quoi !!!
allez voir La Vaginale , 
"La Vaginale, fanfare de médecine de Tours, présente le webginal.
Site consacré à l'illustre fanfare de médecine de Tours La Vaginale et non à la membrane séreuse entourant le testicule,
ou encore à la préférence sexuelle d'une amie."
Que dire de plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Il y a de tres tres bonnes reprises /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

ps: Salut a Fred  ("membre" actif)


----------



## ApplePie (3 Novembre 2002)

allez, soit pas timide, montre nous ton gros tuba /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(ca swing (swim) à Tours !!) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif _


----------



## ApplePie (3 Novembre 2002)

*un type qui aime les brunes ne peut pas être complètement mauvais !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif *


----------



## Flix (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Mais alors, très, très momentané... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

En effet c'est le propre de ce genre de merde, hop c'est sorti tout seul  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2002)

Pour répondre en quelque sorte à Britney Spears et son _I'm a slave for you_, Christina Aguilera réplique dans son nouveau clip _Dirrty_ que j'ai vu tout à l'heure... Je me demande bien laquelle des deux finira en premier en tenue d'Adam dans un prochain clip... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ApplePie (4 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande bien laquelle des deux finira en premier en tenue d'Adam dans un prochain clip... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


*... les paris sont ouverts !!* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
on vit une drôle d'époque, non ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2002)

Tori Amos


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2002)

Kate Bush


----------



## ApplePie (5 Novembre 2002)

*c'est la fille du président ?* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  ... pas ressemblant !!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2002)

Un gros coup de pompe... Entendu hier à la StarAcademy: «Vous allez faire la première partie du concert de Ronan Keating. A vous de prouver que vous êtes de vrais artistes»... Ça sent le lynchage... Le public de Ronan Keating n'est pas vraiment le même qui écoute et regarde la StarAcademy... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## benR (7 Novembre 2002)

lol...
j'avais jamais vu ce thread, moi...

Olivier, viens faire un tour de ce côté de la manche, tu trouveras plein de vannessa carlton-like...

mes petits groups que j'aime à moi : 
The Little Rabbits (si si !)
Coralie Clément
Keren Ann
Dominique A
......
Archive

parmis d'autres...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2002)

Coups de coeur :
Johnny Cash pour sa magnifique reprise de Personal Jesus de Depeche mode (feat. le guitariste des Red Hot).
Death in Vegas pour leur incroyable prestation scénique lundi à Lyon.

Coup de (fusil à) pompe :
Les pubs radio d'Intermarché. Quelle honte.

(Lambchop, Tom Waits, Dominique A... Les gens ont du goût, ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif )


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2002)

Le titre de Keren Ann que je préfère c'est " Au coin du monde " qui ouvre l'album "La disparition"
Benjamin Biolay qui a participé à l'album de Keren Ann chante lui une chanson extraordinaire je trouve, c'est "Los Angeles". /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ApplePie (7 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un gros coup de pompe... Entendu hier à la StarAcademy: «Vous allez faire la première partie du concert de Ronan Keating. A vous de prouver que vous êtes de vrais artistes»... Ça sent le lynchage... Le public de Ronan Keating n'est pas vraiment le même qui écoute et regarde la StarAcademy... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


*chouette, chouette, ca se passe où ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif *

coup de coeur pour nous évader de nos contingences :





_en exergue, Ch. Haden cite *A. Einstein* (tu sais, celui qui fait la mère denis de la pub Apple !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif ) :
"Si je n'avais pas été physicien, je serais probablement devenu musicien. Je pense le plus souvent en musique. Je vis mes songes en musique. Je considère ma vie comme une écriture musicale... Je tire la plupart de mes joies dans la vie grâce à la musique."
Aspect étonnant et peu connu du personnage.
Pour ceux qui (parce que ne le connaissant pas, donc ne sachant pas que c'est un dangereux anarchiste !!) pourraient penser que Ch. Haden est un apologue de l'amérique bushienne (de vie), il déclare ses "rêves américains", cad ceux d'une nation humaine, imaginative, créatrice, lumineuse... bienvenue dans la musique d'un "nouveau monde"_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (7 Novembre 2002)

Coup de cur pour un trio de charmantes jeunes filles flamandes (musique folk). Depuis que je l'ai, l'album tourne en boucle dans itunes, la plupart des chansons sont en néerlandais (il y en a une en français et une autre en anglais).

Le groupe s'appelle Laïs  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2002)

Mon coup de cur pour "Poses", le deuxième album de Rufus Wainwright, jeune chanteur montréalais. À découvrir.
Mon coup de pompe pour tous ceux que je n'ai pas dans le cur.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Novembre 2002)

Ah les LITTLE RABBITS ...
Il doit y avoir une sorte de "best of" qui doit sortir.

Pour les "vieux corbeaux" et autres amateurs d'Ian Curtis, INTERPOL nous replonge 20 ans en arrière.
Cela à la couleur, le goût de JOY DIVISION mais c'est quand même un cran en dessous !!

Pour vous décrasser les oreilles, je vous recommande le dernier GODSPEED YOU BLACK EMPEROR "Yanqui U.X.O".
Une écoute valant mieux qu'un long discours, un petit aperçu de leur musique sur leur site http://brainwashed.com/godspeed/


----------



## Crüniac (8 Novembre 2002)

A part le même trio que WebOlivier, en ce moment c'est Ladytron ( Site ). Pour voir leur   dernier clip.
Les quatres membres du groupe ici.

Mais c'est pas à cause de ça !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

D'ailleurs j'adore leur veste Atari argentée si quelqu'un sait où je peut la trouver  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## benR (8 Novembre 2002)

Au sujet de Keren Ann, le petit DVD qui accompagnait l'édition limitée de "La Disparition" est un bonheur !!!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* 
Ah les LITTLE RABBITS ...
Il doit y avoir une sorte de "best of" qui doit sortir.
*<hr /></blockquote>

quel plaisir de voir un connaisseur !!
en effet, j'ai entendu parler de ça !
j'ai hate...


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2002)

HOOVERPHONIC !


----------



## benR (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* HOOVERPHONIC !
*<hr /></blockquote>

Nos amis belges nous ont gâtés ces dernières années !!
Deus, Venus, Zita Swoon...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* Au sujet de Keren Ann, le petit DVD qui accompagnait l'édition limitée de "La Disparition" est un bonheur !!!

quel plaisir de voir un connaisseur !!
en effet, j'ai entendu parler de ça !
j'ai hate...   *<hr /></blockquote>

A propos de Keren Ann... j'ai cherché en vain sa chanson _1+1+1_, c'était lorsqu'elle faisait partie du groupe Shelby... Vous savez pas où je peux trouver ça? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2002)

Un petit coup d'oeil sur leur site nous rappellera des souvenirs (pour ceux qui sont sous Jaguar) .... www.the-little-rabbits.com

à BenR =&gt;

Toi qui est à Londres, as-tu vu The Libertines par hasard ?


----------



## benR (8 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* Un petit coup d'oeil sur leur site nous rappellera des souvenirs (pour ceux qui sont sous Jaguar) .... www.the-little-rabbits.com

*<hr /></blockquote>

ouf !
j'ai cru que tu allais donner l'URL d'un autre site....


euh.. Je n'ai pas eu le plaisir de voir The Libertines, maheureusement...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2002)

Tant pis, j'achèterais qd même leur CD !!

Tu pensais que j'allais t'envoyer sur un site "30 millions d'amis" !!!

Bon pub  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (9 Novembre 2002)

Qui chante sur la pub de la ford fiesta en ce moment ? J'ai oublié le nom. Quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## Crüniac (10 Novembre 2002)

Si c'est bien la pub que je pense il me semble que c'est le groupe Smash Mouth (Walkin' On The Sun).


----------



## bebert (10 Novembre 2002)

C'est ça merci !


----------



## kamkil (10 Novembre 2002)

Quelqu'un écoute du Lene Marlin ici? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ApplePie (10 Novembre 2002)

*... mais c'est convaincant :*




_un peu loin de son modèle (un peu virtuose), mais très bon quand même_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
_pour rappel, l'original :_


----------



## ApplePie (11 Novembre 2002)

si vous l'avez écouté, vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## benR (11 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* si vous l'avez écouté, vous en pensez quoi ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ca c'est juste un CD pour regarder la pochette, rien de plus !


----------



## dmao (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* 

Ca c'est juste un CD pour regarder la pochette, rien de plus !



*<hr /></blockquote>

Non, non. J'ai entendu un morceau, c'est bien.
D'ailleurs cet album a reçu de bonnes critiques par une presse qui serait prompte a en faire de mauvaises.


----------



## ApplePie (12 Novembre 2002)

benR a dit:
			
		

> * Ca c'est juste un CD pour regarder la pochette, rien de plus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu es dur, même si la pochette est très jolie.
j'ai entendu la chanson titre de l'album ce midi, je l'ai trouvé plutôt intelligente et bien interprétée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_(la voix à la claudia cardinale me fait un peu craquer... va falloir que je ramasse les morceaux)_


----------



## benjamin (12 Novembre 2002)

Justement, je suis assez surpris de l'écouter depuis à peu près une semaine. Voix charmante, deux titres très bons et le reste qui tient la route, et cætera.
(maousse, tais-toi, je sais qu'elle est passée à Star Academy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ApplePie (13 Novembre 2002)

pour commencer (no comment, la beauté ne se commente pas) :




_il parait qu'un dvd identique doit sortir_

pour continuer : 




du bon de chez très bon.


----------



## bateman (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* lol...
mes petits groups que j'aime à moi : 
The Little Rabbits (si si !)
Coralie Clément
Keren Ann
Dominique A
......
Archive

parmis d'autres...
*<hr /></blockquote>

ça rajeunit pas tt ça.
j'ai vu les little rabbits en concert, mais c'était en première partie de My bloody valentine, alors ils sont un peu passés inaperçus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

sinon une tournée française vraiment bien, Katerine, Miossec et Dominique A le même soir, comme ça pas de jaloux..

je réecoute beaucoup les stone roses (album citron, top 5) et sister de SONIC YOUTH.

voili.


----------



## SuperPara (13 Novembre 2002)

Les Specials, il n'y a que ça de vrai ! Le reste, c'est de la gnognotte !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2002)

Le plus beau, le plus grand... c'est quand même *Alain Morisod et ses Sweet People*.


----------



## KARL40 (14 Novembre 2002)

Je ne savais pas que les militaires avaient quelque chose entre leur deux oreilles !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2002)

Pour moi, c'est Los de Abajo! 

Un groupe formé de quatre "chilangos" mexicains qui ont mis le feu cet été, à Paleo, à Nyon


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2002)

En ce moment même je me réécoute _Run, Baby, Run_ de Sheryl Crow... Un grand moment de nostalgie...


----------



## ApplePie (21 Novembre 2002)

nouvel opus d'une splendide chanteuse et d'une grande dame :




_il n'est pas étonnant que ce message soit le 421eme : c'est un coup (de coeur) gagnant_


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* Justement, je suis assez surpris de l'écouter depuis à peu près une semaine. Voix charmante, deux titres très bons et le reste qui tient la route, et cætera.
(maousse, tais-toi, je sais qu'elle est passée à Star Academy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   *<hr /></blockquote>

un petit témoignage en passant : m'étonne pas qu'elle chante une reprise de Gainsbourg jadis chanté par Anna Karina (quand elle chantait bien), elle a une voix qui mériterait des paroliers de cet acabit.

comme dirait un ami : joli souffle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(tais-toi, zara, je sais que je ne te croyais pas)

ce soir : concert de *Pavel Fajt* dont les percussions et la guitare m'enthousiasmaient lorsqu'il était encore avec son ex-femme (la reine) *Iva Bittová ** (sur un disque nommé Svatba = mariage) et qui me plaisaient avec son groupe *Pluto*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, je me fais la maquette du single Alice par Tom Waits (il joue au piano de manière aussi génialement fausse que Léo Ferré, une référence dans la beauté)

*elle donne trois concerts en décembre et m'en aura généreusement fat cadeau de deux. (Bouilla en sait quelque chose)  ne la ratez pas le 4 décembre sur Paris!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

Vous vous souvenez *S.O.A.P.*, les deux surs danoises d'origine malaise. Elles ont cartonné en 1998... mais depuis... plus rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Par contre... je n'arrive plus à me rappeler le nom de ce groupe:






Quelqu'un peut m'éclaircir?


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
allez, je me fais la maquette du single Alice par Tom Waits (il joue au piano de manière aussi génialement fausse que Léo Ferré, une référence dans la beauté)  *<hr /></blockquote>

_...tiens, je ne l'ai pas celui-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
Euh, non, rien, en fait...


----------



## ApplePie (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />*Par contre... je n'arrive plus à me rappeler le nom de ce groupe:






Quelqu'un peut m'éclaircir?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
*ah, c'est un groupe ?!? je croyais que c'était une pub pour un dentifrice !!*


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2002)

Les goûts musicaux de WebOliver sont tout de même très marqués 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans le même registre (cad jeune brunette), mais en un peu moins _dentifrice, malaise à moitié russe venue de sa province avec sa sur qui chante aussi très bien et qui aime les Macs_ il y a la très charmante Emiliana Torrini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love in the time of science date d'un an et demi, je sais bien, mais y a eu qq featuring depuis. Je ne mets pas de photo, exprès


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Les goûts musicaux de WebOliver sont tout de même très marqués
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non je te rassure... je ne suis pas vraiment fan de ce genre de groupe dont je viens de parler... Je suis juste tombé sur ça tout à l'heure sur un site, voilà... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bien sûr... toujours Vanessa Carlton, Michelle Branch, Avril Lavigne, et la plus grande Alanis Morissette!


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

...tiens, je ne l'ai pas celui-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh, non, rien, en fait...   *<hr /></blockquote>

ça se négocie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est juste une question de 120 jours ou d'un théorème !


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2002)

Pas de pb, je peux graver comme je veux maintenant, sans squatter les G4 de la boîte. Il faut juste que je lise un petit 'la création de divx pour les nuls'... et que j'évite aussi de poser des questions dans le forum Vidéo, j'ai trop peur de Télémac


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Il faut juste que je lise un petit 'la création de divx pour les nuls'... *



Blob vient d'en éditer un !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2002)

J'écoute _Patience_ des Guns N' Roses en ce moment... Ça me rappelle pleins de trucs...


----------



## ApplePie (26 Novembre 2002)

du talent, du charme et de l'intelligence, j'aime _(pas la peine d'aller au Texas, restons en France)_





http://www.austine.net/


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

J'ai trouvé qui étaient ces deux filles.






Ce sont deux filles norvégiennes qui forment le groupe *M2M*.


----------



## ApplePie (27 Novembre 2002)

et tu as trouvé la marque de leur pâte dentifrice ??


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2002)

Juste en passant... ça fait un bail qu'iTunes est sorti... mais j'ai l'impression de le découvrir maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis en train d'importer toute ma CD-thèque sur mon iMac! C'est génial la bibliothèque! Le dernier pas avant l'iPod?...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Novembre 2002)

Le nouvel album de ZENZILE.

Les angevins dérivent un peu plus vers l'électro/ambient mais leur DUB est toujours aussi puissant.

A écouter d'urgence pour libérer votre esprit !!!


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)




----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2002)

Un coup de cur? *Leah Andreone* avec un magnifique album (_Veiled_) sorti en 1996, mais plus trop de nouvelles depuis.

Je suis tombé tout à l'heure sur le duo Marc Lavoine-Claire Keim, sympa.


----------



## hegemonikon (29 Novembre 2002)

Carla Bruni ?

Je ne regarde pas souvent la télé (j'en ai pas) mais je me souviens l'avoir entendu chanter dans l'émission de L. Boyer.

Personnellemnt je craque : des voix cassées comme ça j'adore je n'y peux rien c'est comme ça (j'avais déjà eu du mal à me remettre de ma rencontre d'avec B. Holiday...) mais je n'ai pas écouté l'album.

Sinon en Jazz un jeune pianiste étonnant (c'est pas de la fusion expérimentale, mais il y a quelquechose) : *Jacky Terrasson*








l'avant-dernier et le dernier : pas mal de reprises de standards dont Nantes de Barbara et la chanson de Biolay pour Salvador...surprenant


----------



## ApplePie (29 Novembre 2002)

j. terrasson est un magicien !!
il vaut bien les e. svensson ou b. mehldau.


----------



## hegemonikon (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* j. terrasson est un magicien !!
il vaut bien les e. svensson ou b. mehldau.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis allé écouter Mehldau il y a un mois : ce n'est pas désagréable et il est un peu chiche (1heure de concert , heureusement qu'il y a 40 minutes de rappels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais on se laisse entraîner.

Son batteur par-contre est exceptionnel dans ses bons jours...


----------



## ApplePie (29 Novembre 2002)

je n'ai pas dit que brad mehldau était médiocre. c'est un remarquable pianiste et musicien. de plus, c'est quelqu'un de très sympa.
son dernier opus ("largo") était risqué mais j'aime beaucoup.
on a de la chance d'avoir des jazzmen de cette trempe, dignes des bill evans et th. monk.


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* je n'ai pas dit que brad mehldau était médiocre. c'est un remarquable pianiste et musicien. de plus, c'est quelqu'un de très sympa.
son dernier opus ("largo") était risqué mais j'aime beaucoup.
on a de la chance d'avoir des jazzmen de cette trempe, dignes des bill evans et th. monk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu touches à mon idôle : Monk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas encore...pas encore... mais il faut perséverer ...


----------



## ApplePie (30 Novembre 2002)

tu es aussi un fan de thelonius !! quel est ton album préféré ?




pour faire le lien avec J. Terrasson


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* tu es aussi un fan de thelonius !! quel est ton album préféré ?




pour faire le lien avec J. Terrasson *<hr /></blockquote>

Quant à moi, qui ne suis pas du tout musicien, je ne sais pas trop quel est mon album préféré (solo live à Londres ?, Monk et Coltrane) mais je ne crois pas avoir jamais entendu du mauvais Monk. Et "Straight, no chaser" est le meilleur film que j'aie jamais vu sur un musicien, et sur la musique.


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Novembre 2002)

Je n'ai aucune préférence particulière : en ce moment j'écoute assez souvent (i.e. en boucle) MONK ALONE (The complete columbia solo recordings 1962-1968)

Le reste de la platine CD est occupée par quelques perles de Samson François (Ravel, Chopin, Bach) mais ça c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## ApplePie (30 Novembre 2002)

il y a quelques enregistrements faibles de monk, il faut être honnête. mais ce "monstre" est un géant du piano, du jazz et de la musique en général.


----------



## ApplePie (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Je n'ai aucune préférence particulière : en ce moment j'écoute assez souvent (i.e. en boucle) MONK ALONE (The complete columbia solo recordings 1962-1968)

Le reste de la platine CD est occupée par quelques perles de Samson François (Ravel, Chopin, Bach) mais ça c'est une autre histoire.




*<hr /></blockquote>
je t'invite à écouter attentivement celui-là :




*du concentré de génie.*
tu fais dans le qualitatif à tout prix : S. François, ce n'est pas de l'eau tiède !!


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Novembre 2002)

J'ai découvert le jazz après le classique : le lien est facile quand on écoute monk...

Demain j'irai trouver ce petit Underground chez mon disquaire...


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2002)

Je doute que je le trouve là où je suis, mais je retiens la référence pour plus tard.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2002)

Mes derniers coups de coeur,  TRASH PALACE  collectif réunissant entre autre Jean-Louis Murat, Brian Molko (Placebo), Asia Argento,... pour un album d'électro pop savoureuse.
Pour donné une idée de la "chose" le titre 1 = Sex on the beach
le titre 6 = Maculée conception, le 11 = une reprise de " je t'aime moi non plus". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'autres infos ici.




Dans un autre style Vincent Delerme que j'ai découvert sur france inter.


----------



## camisol (30 Novembre 2002)

Death in Vegas . Depuis plusieurs jours maintenant.

Toujours à la recherche du clip interdit avec Emmanuelle Seigner.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2002)

J'ai presque fini de copier ma CD-thèque sur mon iMac, encore quelques singles et tout est dans la boîte: 1022 morceaux, 3 jours d'écoute en continu et 6,03 Gigaoctets... Manque plus que l'iPod...


----------



## maousse (30 Novembre 2002)

Weboliver, je crois avoir trouvé une chanteuse qui va te plaire...je connais pas vraiment, un seul morceau...
Elle a mal commencé, en duo avec des références diverses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :















ou seule... : 






Voilà un de ses derniers morceaux (real video, 300 kBps)


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2002)

Elle a bien changé depuis...


----------



## ApplePie (1 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai presque fini de copier ma CD-thèque sur mon iMac, encore quelques singles et tout est dans la boîte: 1022 morceaux, 3 jours d'écoute en continu et 6,03 Gigaoctets... Manque plus que l'iPod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alors tu te le paies ce iPod ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_déjà limité au 10 ou 20 Go_


----------



## ApplePie (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* J'ai découvert le jazz après le classique : le lien est facile quand on écoute monk...

Demain j'irai trouver ce petit Underground chez mon disquaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
petit complément sur les pianistes (français) de talent :
Antoine Hervé à écouter d'urgence.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
alors tu te le paies ce iPod ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



déjà limité au 10 ou 20 Go *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui... j'attend la prochaine révision et... je craque...


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
petit complément sur les pianistes (français) de talent :
Antoine Hervé à écouter d'urgence.



*<hr /></blockquote>

Connais pas c'est quoi ? Jazz ?

(PS : Retour de soirée difficile...)


----------



## ApplePie (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Oui... j'attend la prochaine révision et... je craque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
on est logés à la même enseigne !!


----------



## ApplePie (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Connais pas c'est quoi ? Jazz ?

(PS : Retour de soirée difficile...)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Yes, indeed !! je constate que son talent est encore méconnu.
Si tu aimes j. terrasson, tu devrais apprécier.

_bon retour à la vie diurne !!_


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2002)

Pierre Hantaï, _Scarlatti 1_ chez Mirare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ses deux disques de Bach chez une maison différente était déja très mur, là on le sent parti pour une grande épreuve intérieure._


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2002)

l'image


----------



## KARL40 (2 Décembre 2002)

THE BELLRAYS : ATTENTION ROCK'N'ROLL !!







"Quand les STOOGES et les MC5 rencontrent Aretha FRANKLIN"

La formule n'est pas de moi mais elle résume parfaitement la musique des BELLRAYS.

C'est puissant et féroce. A découvrir absolument !!!

3 morceaux en écoute sur leur site : http://www.thebellrays.com/hear.html


----------



## KARL40 (3 Décembre 2002)

Sinon, pour les amoureux de Punk Rock et de Hardcore, le label DISCHORD fête ses 20 ans avec une superbe compilation de 3 CD (dont un d'inédits) accompagné d'un livret.
Le tout pour 30 , c'est noël  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus de détail sur leur site :
http://www.dischord.com/cgi-bin/StoreDriver.pl?action=showRel&amp;relNumber=125

BUY INDEPENDANT !!


----------



## ApplePie (3 Décembre 2002)

_tourne en boucle sur ma platine cd depuis 8 jours !!_





*noooooonnnnn, je plaisante*


----------



## bebert (3 Décembre 2002)

Ouf, tu m'as fais peur !


----------



## ApplePie (3 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Ouf, tu m'as fais peur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est le cd qui fait peur


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

_j'ai changé provisoirement de support et de "mood" !!_




une cure de vitamines bien précieuse en ce début d'hiver !!
à consommer sans modération !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Décembre 2002)

Excellent Jamiroquai : en hiver, ça réchauffe autant qu'un poêle ! Avec de vrai morceaux de basses dedans !


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Excellent Jamiroquai : en hiver, ça réchauffe autant qu'un poêle ! Avec de vrai morceaux de basses dedans !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ah un amateur d'instrument en clé de fa !!_
tu as raison, et les italiennes apprécient à sa juste valeur.
c'est incroyable le succès qu'il a ce petit bonhomme somme toute banal d'apparence... sauf que les cornes laissent peut-être espérer...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2002)

Tout à l'heure je zappe sur MTV, je vois un clip de Pink... Jusque là ça va... Je zappe et reviens 5 minutes plus tard, toujours le même clip... Je m'interroge... Coincidence me dis-je... 15 minutes plus tard, re-MTV... toujours le même clip... J'aperçois alors un petit logo en haut à droite de l'écran: _1 hour 1 clip_... Non, mais bordel, on va ou?


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *... Non, mais bordel, on va ou?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au bar en bas de chez soi boire un verre avec les potes !!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Au bar en bas de chez soi boire un verre avec les potes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

En bas de chez moi y a pas de bar ou de pub... j'habite pas en ville.


----------



## ApplePie (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

En bas de chez moi y a pas de bar ou de pub... j'habite pas en ville. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
t'es sur la planète mars alors !!!
tout le monde sait bien qu'en france il y a un bar par habitant !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2002)

t'as pas un voisin avec qui partager un 'tit verre de gnôle du "pays" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça se fait plus dans vos campagnes ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
t'es sur la planète mars alors !!!
tout le monde sait bien qu'en france il y a un bar par habitant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Chui ni sur la planète Mars ni en France.


----------



## ApplePie (6 Décembre 2002)

après jamiroquai, mais sur le même support :
*stevie ray vaughan* :_live at the "el mecambo"_
il y a des strato. qui doivent bien s'ennuyer entre d'autres mains !!


----------



## ApplePie (6 Décembre 2002)

suite et fin du post précédent... :
*une version de "voodoo chile" incroyable*.

_Well, I stand up next to a mountain
and I chop it down with the edge of my hand.
Well, I stand up next to a mountain,
I chop it down with the edge of my hand.
Well, I pick up all the pieces and make an island,
might even raise just a little sand.
'Cause I'm a voodoo chile,
Lord knows I'm a voodoo chile, baby.

I didn't mean to take up all your sweet time,
I'll give it right back to you one of these days.
I said I didn't mean to take up all your sweet time,
I'll give it right back one of these days.
*And if I don't meet you no more in this world
then I'll, I'll meet you in the next one and don't be late, don't be late.*
'Cause I'm a voodoo chile, voodoo chile,
Lord knows I'm a voodoo chile, hey hey hey...

I'm a voodoo chile, baby.
And I don't take no for answer..._

quelques mois après ce concert, stevie rejoignait jimi _"in the next"_


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)




----------



## ApplePie (6 Décembre 2002)

rappelez-vous :les années 90, essor des labels indépendants, bouffée d'oxygène hors du carcan des majors, en grande partie grâce au phénomène "world music" _(les majors n'ont été que suivistes sur ce mouvement)_.
début du XXIe sièc., déboires des universal, time warner... logiquement, on se dit : encore plus de place pour la création et l'indépendance.
*pas du tout*.
exemple : une des plus actives, reconnues et durables maisons de production indépendantes "boucherie prod." s'arrête et son initiateur et par ailleurs artiste, f. hadji-lazaro, signe chez az (gr. universal). et il porte un regard très pessimiste sur le circuit indépendant.
en fait, c'est toute l'industrie du disque qui cache mal son malaise, pour ne pas dire, sa douce agonie.
à l'époque du web et du mp3 _(cf réaction/action par ailleurs sur le thème de la protection du droit d'auteur)_, l'hiver créatif et la frilosité économique sont de rigueur.
_jeune et nouveau talent, tu auras de plus en plus de mal à te faire écouter (je ne parle même pas d'entendre)... à moins de postuler pour participer à ces émissions tv que l'on qualifie de tremplin... probablement pour un splendide saut de la mort !_




_ps : ah oui, je n'ai pas la télé, je ne te verrais donc pas !!_


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* une des plus actives, reconnues et durables maisons de production indépendantes "boucherie prod." s'arrête et son initiateur et par ailleurs artiste, f. hadji-lazaro, signe chez az (gr. universal). et il porte un regard très pessimiste sur le circuit indépendant.

ps : ah oui, je n'ai pas la télé, je ne te verrais donc pas !!



*<hr /></blockquote>

Zut j'avais des places pour son concert au Ninkasi samedi dernier et je n'y suis pas allé...

Je ne suis donc pas le seul handicapé télévisuel de France...on se sent moins seul tout d'un coup...

Quand on n'a pas la télé on peut : Lire, écouter de la musique, sortir et retrouver une sexualité normale ( la télé c'est la mort du couple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...le seul moment où ça manque c'est quand on ne peut : ni lire, ni sortir, on ne peut pas écouter de musique et quand "à trop vouloir conquérir on en oublie de vaincre..."(paraphrase détournée d'un beau roman français...)..bref quand on est malade et cloué au lit quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Musique du moment : trés belle version complète de Peer Gynt (le mauvais fils partouzeur et maladroit) toute en violence et en excès (loin des sempiternels morceaux choisis de la chanson de Solveig) dirigé par Per Dreier avec le London S. O. et les chur du Philarmonique d'Oslo (chez unicorn-kanchana enr. 1987)   

Génial ! Mais je n'ai pas trouvé la photo de la phochette


----------



## ApplePie (8 Décembre 2002)

cette interprétation n'est pas mal aussi !!


----------



## ApplePie (8 Décembre 2002)

j'écoute à nouveau, en ce moment, ce très beau disque :





même si a. deller n'est pas mon haute-contre préféré _(je lui préfère james bowland)_, ce travail sur purcell est magnifique.

_ Music for a while
 Shall all your cares beguile:
 Wond'ring how your pains were eas'd
 And disdaining to be pleas'd
 Till Alecto free the dead
 From their eternal bands,
 Till the snakes drop from her head,
 And the whip from our her hands._


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

le ô solitude de Deller..inoubliable...mais ça a un peu vieillit tout de même...


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

Intelligente, vive , espiègle : *Jeanne Cherhal*


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * Intelligente, vive , espiègle : Jeanne Cherhal*


cela me donne envie d'essayer !!


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />*même si a. deller n'est pas mon haute-contre préféré (je lui préfère james bowland), ce travail sur purcell est magnifique.
*<hr /></blockquote>

hum vive James Bowman


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

_on peut essayer cela :_








_ou bien cela :_


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

autant le voir en concert, il est d'une gentillesse en plus.


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * autant le voir en concert, il est d'une gentillesse en plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu as pu l'approcher ?


----------



## KARL40 (9 Décembre 2002)

C'est pas très rock'n'roll tout ça !!

Allez, je m'en vais m'écouter LE plus grand groupe au monde, que je regrette de n'avoir jamais vu sur scène ......


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu as pu l'approcher ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

et le remercier ?

oui


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et le remercier ?

oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
j'ai essayé, mais pas réussi ! il est vrai que je ne l'ai pas écouté en récital mais en opéra.


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas très rock'n'roll tout ça !!*



*va voir le post initial !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu veux du R'n'R ? :*


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

hum vive James Bowman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je dirais même plus : vive *Gérard Lesne*

Il faut le voir arriver sur sa bruyante moto, tout de cuir vêtu et les cheveux dépassant du casque..c'est un fou, mais quelle voix.

Un de mes meilleurs enregistrement (interprétation et technique) :
COUPERIN Offices des Ténèbres du Mercredy Saint chez Harmonic Records

Si vous le voyez passer : achetez le les yeux fermés..

Ca vous prends à la gorge de beauté...je l'ai apporté dans une boutique de Hi-Fi pour essayer mes nouvelles enceintes et le patron de la boîte m'a racheté les CD tellemnt l'enregistrement est sublime..

Harmonic Records superbe éditeur qui a plus ou moins cessé d'exister un temps...mais il semble que des enregistrements réapparaissent..
voir aussi Ablitzer dans Buxtehude et Bach chez le même éditeur..

un peu comme Stil et Thara le fleuron de l'édition indépendante..


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Je dirais même plus : vive Gérard Lesne

Il faut le voir arriver sur sa bruyante moto, tout de cuir vêtu et les cheveux dépassant du casque..c'est un fou, mais quelle voix.*<hr /></blockquote>
c'est pas fini, les cheveux longs ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Un de mes meilleurs enregistrement (interprétation et technique) :
COUPERIN Offices des Ténèbres du Mercredy Saint chez Harmonic Records

Si vous le voyez passer : achetez le les yeux fermés..  *<hr /></blockquote>
est-ce cette interprétation ? :





sinon j'ai celui là (que j'aime bien) :




_encore purcell !!!_


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Je dirais même plus : vive Gérard Lesne*<hr /></blockquote>

là tu vois pas du tout mais alors pas du tout


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

là tu vois pas du tout mais alors pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

*ca gèle... brrrrrr brrrrrrr : -79°K*


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 

ca gèle... brrrrrr brrrrrrr : -79°K *<hr /></blockquote>

euh déjà à 0°K il ne se passe plus grand chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien les leçons de Ténèbres mais ce n'est pas Charpentier mais COUPERIN !! (je ne pas le CD sous la main mais ça doit être 1993 ou 1995) et c'est SUBLIME...

impossible de trouver un site d'Harmonic Records...grr..


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

euh déjà à 0°K il ne se passe plus grand chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
oui, je fais référence au *1 000 - x* d'alèm !!



			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bien les leçons de Ténèbres mais ce n'est pas Charpentier mais COUPERIN !!*


oups, pas fait attention !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * impossible de trouver un site d'Harmonic Records...grr..   *


ce label français est plutôt erratique dans sa diffusion, il me semble.


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

voici Iva, je vais l'écouter demain soir.






et son chant est un cri.


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* voici Iva, je vais l'écouter demain soir.






et son chant est un cri.  *<hr /></blockquote>
manque pas un D ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne savais pas que tu étais ornithologue !?!?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
manque pas un D ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne savais pas que tu étais ornithologue !?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

fais gaffe, tu risques un kernel panic


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

fais gaffe, tu risques un kernel panic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
t'inquiète, je suis cool à l'envie... et sous jaguar (GRRRR GRRRR)


----------



## KARL40 (9 Décembre 2002)

Euh.....

Cest plutôt comme ça que je l'entendais 






 ...Hey hey, my my 
Rock and roll will never die 
There's more to the picture 
Than meets the eye...


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* Euh.....

Cest plutôt comme ça que je l'entendais 






 ...Hey hey, my my 
Rock and roll will never die 
There's more to the picture 
Than meets the eye...




*<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

le Rock bruyant new-yorkais aime le mac

_je ne mets pas la page directement, c'est hébergé chez tripod qui ne fait pas les renvois_


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

le Rock bruyant new-yorkais aime le mac

je ne mets pas la page directement, c'est hébergé chez tripod qui ne fait pas les renvois *<hr /></blockquote>

Le lien ne fonctionne pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oups... il faut faire un copié, collé de l'adresse... Subtil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci Tripod.


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Le lien ne fonctionne pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oups... il faut faire un copié, collé de l'adresse... Subtil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci Tripod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote> 

genre ça ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

genre ça ?



*<hr /></blockquote>

Wouawww.


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Wouawww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

mate le reste, déja qu'il a des potes très connus dans le downtown NY mais en plus, il se défend pas mal (en plus de connaitre de si jolis minois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

j'ai cherché partout ce modèle de filtre à eau, et je n'ai pas trouvé... sauriez pas où en trouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

mais encore ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * mais encore ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne me dit pas que tu ne consultes même pas les liens que tu proposes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















et elle s'appelle *britta* !!!


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ne me dit pas que tu ne consultes même pas les liens que tu proposes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















et elle s'appelle britta !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

sisi, j'ai vu, charmante mais je craque aussi pour keiko et Gina et surtout pour la jolie maman : Kim Gordon (de Sonic Youth)


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

sisi, j'ai vu, charmante mais je craque aussi pour keiko et Gina et surtout pour la jolie maman : Kim Gordon (de Sonic Youth)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

gourmand ou bourreau d'enfant ??


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

tripod je dirais


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * tripod je dirais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ah au fait, puisque cela n'a rien à voir ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... pourquoi "netivot" ??*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ah au fait, puisque cela n'a rien à voir ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... pourquoi "netivot" ?? *<hr /></blockquote>

t'aurais du demander à google


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'aurais du demander à google












*<hr /></blockquote>
ben justement !! quel rapport avec le picard que tu es ?? _(quoique j'avais un copain qui s'appelait picard et... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ben justement !! quel rapport avec le picard que tu es ?? (quoique j'avais un copain qui s'appelait picard et... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *<hr /></blockquote>

parce que le fait d'être picard (c'est à dire d'habiter en picardie) est incompatible avec netivot à ton avis ?


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

parce que le fait d'être picard (c'est à dire d'habiter en picardie) est incompatible avec netivot à ton avis ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<hr /></blockquote>
ben ouais.... quoi ? j'ai dit une bêêêêêêêêtise ???


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ben ouais.... quoi ? j'ai dit une bêêêêêêêêtise ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

pas sûr


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pas sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
ce qui l'est, c'est que tu passes dans "la quatrième dimension" ce soir !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ce qui l'est, c'est que tu passes dans "la quatrième dimension" ce soir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

binjour messier rémi ...


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* voici Iva, je vais l'écouter demain soir.






et son chant est un cri.  *<hr /></blockquote>

_miiiiiiiiiiiiiiaou_

merci Iva  !!


----------



## ApplePie (11 Décembre 2002)

un peu de saveur québécoise : *ariane moffatt*




_son disque est disponible en france à la librairie du québec :
30 rue gay lussac, 75005 paris_
site web


----------



## camisol (13 Décembre 2002)

Time for Sex with Strangers
Marianne Faithfull
4'30" de bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* Time for Sex with Strangers
Marianne Faithfull
4'30" de bonheur



*<hr /></blockquote>






 La derniére fois que je me suis tué en voiture j'écoutais Marianne Faithfull...
J'avoue que depuis je n'écoute plus trop !
Mais j'ai sans doute tord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais Broken English qui tournait encore dans la voiture avec des morts sur le bas coté ça m'a fait bizarre .


----------



## ApplePie (15 Décembre 2002)

il fait peur ton post, petit scarabée, et j'avoue comprendre ton trauma.

pour détendre l'atmosphère, un _"must have" 2002_ de mon registre préféré :


----------



## starbus (15 Décembre 2002)

Dans le style impolitiquement correct que j'adore.
Et que personne ne disent que l'impolitiquement correct est politiquement correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























 A voir et a écouter surtout en live, y sont trop bons.


----------



## decoris (15 Décembre 2002)

moi pour le moment c'est les Bee Gees!!!
j'écoute leur double best-of en boucle...
les titres les plus fabuleux : 
immortality
words
tragedy
islands in the stream
how can you mend a broken heart...

ce qui m'a le plus frappé c'est la différence de style entre le CD1 et le CD2... impressionnant!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

*Séquence*  de rattrapage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Flash 274 ko )


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Séquence  de rattrapage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Flash 274 ko )



*<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'est-ce qu'elle devient? Ça fait un bout de temps qu'on n'en a plus entendu parlé.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Qu'est-ce qu'elle devient? Ça fait un bout de temps qu'on n'en a plus entendu parlé.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Elle sort avec moi


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Elle sort avec moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>






 J'ai jamais réussi à accrocher avec Fiona Apple. Elle a quelque chose de morbide je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 






 J'ai jamais réussi à accrocher avec Fiona Apple. Elle a quelque chose de morbide je trouve.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Relis moi un peu plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu comprendras.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2002)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Relis moi un peu plus haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... J'avais pas lu plus haut...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Ok... J'avais pas lu plus haut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

En tout cas ça m'arrange que tu tournes pas autour de ma copine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 

*J'édite ! Cliquez la pomme*(déja vu page précèdente)


----------



## KARL40 (15 Décembre 2002)

Rien à rajouter.
Excellent pour un beau dimanche comme celui-ci .....


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Décembre 2002)

'

Je ne résite pas au plaisir de faire figurer ici les véritables sauveurs actuels de la chanson francophone...

















'+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '

Je ne résite pas au plaisir de faire figurer ici les véritables sauveurs actuels de la chanson francophone...













'+    *<hr /></blockquote>

Môôôôôôdits FrEEEnnnncay !!


----------



## KARL40 (16 Décembre 2002)

Joli Pull !!


----------



## KARL40 (16 Décembre 2002)

Un peu de calme, il faut bientôt se coucher !


----------



## minime (16 Décembre 2002)

Les Talking Frogs -&gt; Il Pleut, Il Mouille, C'est La Fete A La Grenouille.


----------



## ApplePie (16 Décembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Les Talking Frogs -&gt; Il Pleut, Il Mouille, C'est La Fete A La Grenouille.   *


_*excellent !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />*





Rien à rajouter.
Excellent pour un beau dimanche comme celui-ci .....   *<hr /></blockquote>

héhé, toutes les versions ON BBC Radio One !!


----------



## KARL40 (16 Décembre 2002)

Le meilleur SMITHS pour moi.

Bien que "The Queen is Dead" se bonifie également.


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

une "ambiance" différente, mais ca joue plutôt bien !!


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2002)

Après cet interlude, repassons aux choses sérieuses !!
GIRLS POWER !!






Excellent nouvel album aux mélodies accrocheuses et aux guitares (r)affinées.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2002)

J'aime bien beaucoup ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2002)

ici


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Décembre 2002)

'

Un album électronique absolument somptueux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*Amon Tobin - Out From Out Where* (extraits sur www.amontobin.com et www.ninjatune.com)

Très beau, intense, inventif, expérimental, voire carrément barré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* Après cet interlude, repassons aux choses sérieuses !!
GIRLS POWER !!*<hr /></blockquote>
_*interlude toi même !!!!!*_


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2002)

de toute façon, ce sujet* est un fourre-tout où la plupart se foutent de ce que le précédent a mis

* comme ses confrères

alors pour ne rien changer :

un hymne à Staline 
Scott Walker et la ligne de basse de _The Old Man's Back Again_





et son dernier album (si j'exclue la BOF Pola-X)


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2002)

Exact, cela part dans tous les sens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est justement ce qui en fait son charme.
Sinon, il faudrait créer autant de sous-sujets que de courants musicaux.
Mais c'est vrai que cela manque de Rock'n'Roll ici !!!


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* de toute façon, ce sujet* est un fourre-tout où la plupart se foutent de ce que le précédent a mis&amp;#8230;

* comme ses confrères&amp;#8230;*<hr /></blockquote>
tu as raison pour l'essentiel *MAIS* j'ai quand même écouté une proposition d'hégémonikon dans un post précédent et l'ai trouvé fort bien pourvue !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en même temps, c'est intéressant et amusant de connaître les goûts musicaux des macg users !!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2002)

Allez, un coup de cur: *Explosion de caca*.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2002)

C'est exactement comme se promener dans une FNAC : on passe d'un rayon à un autre.
On aime, on déteste, on se moque gentiment....
Et cela peut donner des idées à certains qui en ont assez de cette guimauve que nous passe la plupart des radios !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* en même temps, c'est intéressant et amusant de connaître les goûts musicaux des macg users !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

si tu tiens vraiment à savoir, va voir par  là


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

si tu tiens vraiment à savoir, va voir par  là









*<hr /></blockquote>

Karl40 connait déja d'aileurs (et arrêtez de me parler de Fnac siouplait, déja que d'y bosser)


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

si tu tiens vraiment à savoir, va voir par  là









*<hr /></blockquote>
j'y suis déjà allé (sans ton invite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et connais tes goûts macrobiotiques !!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '

Un album électronique absolument somptueux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Amon Tobin - Out From Out Where (extraits sur www.amontobin.com et www.ninjatune.com)

Très beau, intense, inventif, expérimental, voire carrément barré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+    *<hr /></blockquote>

J'adore le clip qu'ils ont mis en ligne avec l'espèce de Countach multicolore. C'est marrant le clip met en scène des bagnoles et c'est le genre de musique que j'adore écouter en voiture sur l'autoroute, relax...
Certains morceaux ont l'air bien "barges" mais c'est sympa. Le début de " Cosmo retro intro outro " est génial, merci pour cette découverte.


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Karl40 connait déja d'aileurs; (et arrêtez de me parler de Fnac siouplait, déja que d'y bosser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

chameau ou dromadaire ??


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2002)

Mince,
Je suis fait !!


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* quelques mois après ce concert, stevie rejoignait jimi "in the next"



*<hr /></blockquote>

Eric Clapton n'a décidé qu'à la dernière seconde de ne pas monter dans l'hélicoptère


----------



## krystof (17 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * je vous propose d'échanger nos coups de coeur et coups de pompe (au c..) de nos galettes musicales (sans exclusive de genre, bienvenue à l'opérette...faut peut-être pas exagérer     *


_

Comme je le disais dans un autre post :

Steevie Ray Vaughan
Rory Gallagher
Muddy Waters
Buddy Guy
Luther Allisson
Albert Collins....

D'un classicisme affligeant, n'est-ce pas applepie 



_


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * J'adore le clip qu'ils ont mis en ligne avec l'espèce de Countach multicolore. *



C'est pas une Countach c'est une Diablo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De rien pour les remerciements ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Décembre 2002)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais c'est vrai que cela manque de Rock'n'Roll ici !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voici de quoi rattraper intensément et bruyamment :


























'+


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2002)

Excellent Muse, la seul critique, le double cd Hullabaloo, je peux importer le cd 1 dans iTunes, pas le cd 2 (le live) car protégé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, je ne sais pas si il est protégé ou si mon cd à un problème vu que le cd 1 a été importé sans problème.


----------



## tomtom (18 Décembre 2002)

un album dont je ne me lasse pas:


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Excellent Muse, la seul critique, le double cd Hullabaloo, je peux importer le cd 1 dans iTunes, pas le cd 2 (le live) car protégé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La version française n'est pas protégée en tout cas. Il se peut bien que ton CD ait un problème.

'+


----------



## KARL40 (18 Décembre 2002)

Merci de ton soutien, je me sentais un peu seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Autant j'ai bien aimé le 1er album de MUSE, autant le second ne m'a pas emballé (pas fan de rock progressif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Par contre, en voila qui ont écouté les CLASH dans leur jeunesse et qui font un punk/funk agréable
(en plus, leur prestation aux Transmusicales était très festive ...)






Recommandé !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Décembre 2002)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Autant j'ai bien aimé le 1er album de MUSE, autant le second ne m'a pas emballé (pas fan de rock progressif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens c'est marrant que ce soit l'aspect "prog" qui te gêne, c'est vrai qu'il existe indiscutablement mais il apparaît plutôt de façon "subliminale", par des influences sur la construction de certains morceaux, des petites caractéristiques qui ressortent ponctuellement, que sous forme de morceaux véritablement dits "progressifs". En tout cas depuis que je connais Muse (depuis les premiers jours de la sortie du premier album) c'est impossible d'en décoller ! Accro accro accro !

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Décembre 2002)

'

Pour vous faire entendre à quel point ils sont un peu déglingués chez Muse voici un titre inédit que j'ai mis en ligne. C'est pas la meilleure chose qu'ils aient faite mais c'est l'une des plus marrante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est une reprise, pour le MP3 cliquez  là (2,7 Mo) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce titre fait partie d'une compilation introuvable en France "Warchild: 1 Love" vendue par exemple ici !

'+


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Eric Clapton n'a décidé qu'à la dernière seconde de ne pas monter dans l'hélicoptère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
_*ouais, et ils sont sévèrement partis en vrille !!!*_


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Comme je le disais dans un autre post :

Steevie Ray Vaughan
Rory Gallagher
Muddy Waters
Buddy Guy
Luther Allisson
Albert Collins....

D'un classicisme affligeant, n'est-ce pas applepie 



*<hr /></blockquote>
non pas affligeant, loin de là. c'est du tout bon. mais avec un soupçon de john scofield, philippe catherine, voire mike stern ou sylvain luc cela prend une "drôle de gueule", non ???


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

Voici de quoi rattraper intensément et bruyamment :
*<hr /></blockquote>

*pourquoi, s. ray vaughan, jimi hendrix, ce n'est pas du Rn'R*_ con cojones ???_


----------



## KARL40 (18 Décembre 2002)

J'ignorais qu'ils étaient fan de Halliday !!


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
non pas affligeant, loin de là. c'est du tout bon. mais avec un soupçon de john scofield, philippe catherine, voire mike stern ou sylvain luc cela prend une "drôle de gueule", non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Puisque tu insistes, je rajouterais :
Blind Lemon Jefferson
Keb Mo
Sonny Boy Williamson
Robert Johnson


----------



## ApplePie (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Puisque tu insistes, je rajouterais :
Blind Lemon Jefferson
Keb Mo
Sonny Boy Williamson
Robert Johnson







*<hr /></blockquote>
tu es très "bleu", toi !!


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu es très "bleu", toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouai. J'ai signé un pacte avec le diable, un soir, au croisement de 4 routes qui ne mènent nulle part (mon âme, contre le don de savoir jouer le blues)


----------



## ApplePie (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Ouai. J'ai signé un pacte avec le diable, un soir, au croisement de 4 routes qui ne mènent nulle part (mon âme, contre le don de savoir jouer le blues)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
le marché en vaut la peine ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suppose que tu joues de la guitare !!
quel est ton instrument ?


----------



## ApplePie (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 

pourquoi, s. ray vaughan, jimi hendrix, ce n'est pas du Rn'R con cojones ???












*<hr /></blockquote>




JImi Hendrix backstage _(cité de la musique -villette jusqu'au 12 janvier 2003)_ et electric-body 
_(le corps en scène jusqu'au 13 juillet 2003)_

_ps : et ne dites pas que JH est un copain, cela va m'énerver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## tomtom (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Excellent Muse, la seul critique, le double cd Hullabaloo, je peux importer le cd 1 dans iTunes, pas le cd 2 (le live) car protégé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, je ne sais pas si il est protégé ou si mon cd à un problème vu que le cd 1 a été importé sans problème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Exactement le même problème: le 1er passe sans problème, le 2ème patine.
Idem pour le cd de Dead Man Ray que j'ai acheté hier


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
le marché en vaut la peine ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suppose que tu joues de la guitare !!
quel est ton instrument ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Le marché en vaut drôlement la peine. Pour les voisins, je sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Effectivement, la guitare est encore l'instrument avec lequel je pense le mieux m'exprimer


----------



## ApplePie (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Le marché en vaut drôlement la peine. Pour les voisins, je sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Effectivement, la guitare est encore l'instrument avec lequel je pense le mieux m'exprimer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
quelle marque ? quel modèle ?


----------



## krystof (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
quelle marque ? quel modèle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Celle-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et aussi une électro-acoustique Takamine


----------



## ApplePie (20 Décembre 2002)

*splendide les paul !!*


----------



## krystof (20 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * splendide les paul !!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Monsieur est connaisseur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toi même es tu, comme moi, musicien à tes heures perdues ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Décembre 2002)

En cette époque de Noël je ne saurais que trop conseillé de réécouter l'OST deNightmare before Christmas (l'étrange Noêl de m. Jack). Un pur bonheur cette B.O. !

Et pis un petit coup de Björk sur le gosier (notamment Telegram) qui pour moi me fait inlassablament pensé à Noël (pourquoi je ne sais pas : faut vraiment que je fasse une analyse !!!)


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2002)

ah ben lui, je l'ai vu sur scene.
j'avais 13 ans, et c'etait au newmorning !
putain, 20 ans deja, j'hallucine !!!!!!!!


----------



## ficelle (20 Décembre 2002)

pour ceux qui aiment zebda, toulouse, la politique et qui sont pas tres riches, il y a motivés en concert gratuit à la cité de la musique.
vendredi et samedi 2Oh, plus des concerts en apres-midi.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Décembre 2002)

Pour les amateurs de Jazz ... de guitare ... de bonne musique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(merci encore Alem pour me l'avoir fait découvrir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## toph (21 Décembre 2002)

excccccccellllllent!!!!!


----------



## ApplePie (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 
Monsieur est connaisseur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toi même es tu, comme moi, musicien à tes heures perdues ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
_*regarde ma signature, bassiste devant l'éternel !! chacun choisit ses  alliances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est l'un de mes instruments.*_


----------



## ApplePie (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />*





ah ben lui, je l'ai vu sur scene.
j'avais 13 ans, et c'etait au newmorning !
putain, 20 ans deja, j'hallucine !!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tu es un privilégié !! était-ce avec weather report ou avec sa formation ? (cela dépend de ton âge !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). il y a 20 ans, c'était forcement sa formation... tu te souviens qui jouait avec lui ?
_je l'ai vu au japon avec sa grande formation "world of mouth"._


----------



## ApplePie (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>*





Pour les amateurs de Jazz ... de guitare ... de bonne musique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(merci encore Alem pour me l'avoir fait découvrir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>
conseil très avisé... c'est du tout bon !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, *R.E.M.* est en tournée en 2003 avec deux dates en France et un arrêt en Suisse à Locarno (le 7 juillet)... Je sais pas encore si j'y vais... mais j'ai déjà acheté des billets au cas ou...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Décembre 2002)

Idée cadeau pour noêl : 






hum c'est bon ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Complete 1961 Village Vanguard Recordings

@+

Guillaume


----------



## krystof (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
regarde ma signature, bassiste devant l'éternel !! chacun choisit ses  alliances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est l'un de mes instruments. *<hr /></blockquote>
Bassiste. Donc, à coup sûr, Pastorius.
Mais peut-être aussi Jannick Top (pas sûr de l'orthographe), Alain Carron. Moi, j'aime bien John paul Jones, ou encore et surtout Johnny B. Gayden, l'excellent bassiste de Mister Collins (le regretté)


----------



## ApplePie (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 
Bassiste. Donc, à coup sûr, Pastorius.
Mais peut-être aussi Jannick Top (pas sûr de l'orthographe), Alain Carron. Moi, j'aime bien John paul Jones, ou encore et surtout Johnny B. Gayden, l'excellent bassiste de Mister Collins (le regretté) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
bravo tu connais tes "classiques" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jaco bien sûr, top (grande époque magma), caron évidemment.
ron carter, mingus, mais aussi marcus miller, japhet...


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
bravo tu connais tes "classiques" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jaco bien sûr, top (grande époque magma), caron évidemment.
ron carter, mingus, mais aussi marcus miller, japhet...    *<hr /></blockquote>
Que du beau monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(mais comment ai-je pu oublier Marcus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 
Que du beau monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(mais comment ai-je pu oublier Marcus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)    *<hr /></blockquote>
ben oui... comment ???


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Idée cadeau pour noêl : 






hum c'est bon ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Complete 1961 Village Vanguard Recordings

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

attends que j'aille chez mon pote Albert (le sculpteur) pour numériser Moods in Free Time d'après le vynil d'époque !! entendre Dolphy pleurer comme ça


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

actualité, actualité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ben oui... comment ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Je devais être en train de lever le coude


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Je devais être en train de lever le coude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
de si bon matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'appelle cela de l'entrainement outrancié


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
de si bon matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'appelle cela de l'entrainement outrancié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Un petit café dès le matin n'a jamais fait de mal à personne


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2002)

L'indispensable, devant figurer dant toutes les bonnes "cédéthèques" dignes de ce nom


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

en cette saison, je ne peux m'empêcher d'aller faire un tour au *sud*





_pour les guitaristes : don't try this at home !!_


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Effectivement fait pas semblant le monsieur...

Mais un peu trop "je joue avec la tête" pour moi...

Trés fort cependant...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

hop j'ai ressortis quelques albums que j'adore dans le punk :






*Dead Kennedys* - Give Me Convenience Or Give Me Death






*Sex Pistols* - Never Mind






*The Clash* - The Clash






*Ludwig von 88* - Houlala 2 : la mission.

@+

Guillaum


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* Effectivement fait pas semblant le monsieur...

Mais un peu trop "je joue avec la tête" pour moi...

Trés fort cependant...   *<hr /></blockquote>
c'est parce que tu ne le connais pas... il a un coeur dans la tête et un cerveau dans la poitrine, sylvain


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

un petit-grand saxophoniste pour accompagner cette chaleur inouïe de décembre !!
d. el malek


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* un petit-grand saxophoniste pour accompagner cette chaleur inouïe de décembre !!
d. el malek *<hr /></blockquote>

l'est vraiment bien ce p'tit-grand saxophoniste ...


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

l'est vraiment bien ce p'tit-grand saxophoniste ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
voilà un vrai connaisseur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'as-tu vu en concert _(avec le brillantissime pierre de bethmann au piano)_ ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2002)

Pour continuer dans la série, un incontournable de furie et d'un certain psychédélisme :


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

_pour ceux qui ont connu stone/charden dans les années 70/80. ils ont doublé la mise... en pire. au moins avec s/c, il y avait un peu d'humour_


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Mais un peu trop "je joue avec la tête" pour moi... *



Ca doit pas être très pratique. Mais enfin, c'est toujours mieux qu'avec les pieds


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Ca doit pas être très pratique. Mais enfin, c'est toujours mieux qu'avec les pieds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
tu fais du premier degré, krystof !?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






des joueurs avec les pieds, ce n'est pas cela qui manque.
depuis mon guitariste qui jouait avec les dents _(enfin presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_, ils ont tout essayé, mais le pied reste majoritaire


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

ouahh, quel pied  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (c'était juste pour arriver à 200 posts aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

féli-citations !!


----------



## Gatsby (25 Décembre 2002)

Pour moi, en ce moment c'est le dernier Renaud en boucle, ou alors Diana Krall... J'vais essayer le dernier clapton aussi...


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gatsby:</font><hr />* 
 Pour moi, en ce moment c'est le dernier Renaud en boucle, ou alors Diana Krall... J'vais essayer le dernier clapton aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
très bon le Krall (concert à l'olympia). recommandé aussi en dvd !!


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />*




pour ceux qui ont connu stone/charden dans les années 70/80. ils ont doublé la mise... en pire. au moins avec s/c, il y avait un peu d'humour *<hr /></blockquote>

elles sont mignonnes les filles au milieu du Boys Band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ils sont où les autres garçons ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et d'abord : *Joyeuse Nolwenn à tous !!*

















_Nolwenn, parce que vous le valez bien !_


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

un nouveau site dédié, cela se partage !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JacoPastorius


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

_*franck zappa*_











_tiens, à ce propos (je vous invite notamment à écouter la version du boléro de francky !!) :_ FZ in asc. pour le jazz


----------



## Nephou (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* un nouveau site dédié, cela se partage !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JacoPastorius



*<hr /></blockquote>
mille remerciements pour ce lien


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

avec joie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2002)

Et une tendre pensée pour Janis, amie des bons et des moins bons moments de ma jeunesse oubliée...


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Et une tendre pensée pour Janis, amie des bons et des moins bons moments de ma jeunesse oubliée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>
qu'est-ce qu'elle devient, la joplin ? plus personne n'en parle depuis un bail.
un petit site pour la route au milieu du désert (un peu _commercial_ mais bon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :  JanisJoplin


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Et une tendre pensée pour Janis, amie des bons et des moins bons moments de ma jeunesse oubliée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Hier The Doors, aujourd'hui Janis, et demain ? Velvet Underground


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Hier The Doors, aujourd'hui Janis, et demain ? Velvet Underground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
*why not*


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
why not


















*<hr /></blockquote>

What goes on in your mind ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
qu'est-ce qu'elle devient, la joplin ? plus personne n'en parle depuis un bail.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Moi, j'en parle ! et régulièrement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai rencontré Janis au cours d'un festival quelques temps avant sa mort ... je crois bien que j'en ai toujours été un peu "amoureux" ... au grand désespoir de ma femme qui trouve difficile de lutter contre un "fantôme".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et oui, parfois j'ai un coeur de midinette...)


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)




----------



## ApplePie (29 Décembre 2002)

blanc sur blanc, cela ne le fait pas, mais que c'est bon, pas une rature ; cet album, c'est du mozart


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * blanc sur blanc, cela ne le fait pas, mais que c'est bon, pas une rature ; cet album, c'est du mozart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, du Beatles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut tout leur dire à ces djeunzs


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

non, du Beatles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut tout leur dire à ces djeunzs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
*un peu de respect pour tes anciens (on est toujours le djeunz de qqu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)*


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
un peu de respect pour tes anciens (on est toujours le djeunz de qqu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)









*<hr /></blockquote>

bah tiens en parlant d'anciens, je me suis acheté le clavier bien tempéré par Pierre Hantaï et toujours chez Mirare. Pas toujours aux tempi auquel Gould m'a habitué mais d'une autre façon. On est loin du tricotage de certains.


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * bah tiens en parlant d'anciens, je me suis acheté le clavier bien tempéré par Pierre Hantaï et toujours chez Mirare. Pas toujours aux tempi auquel Gould m'a habitué mais d'une autre façon.*


rien n'est comparable à gould ; je connais certains pianistes qui, tellement perturbés après l'écoute d'une interprétation du canadien, ont abandonné l'instrument pendant plusieurs semaines.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> *On est loin du tricotage de certains.*


*tricotage ou crochet ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* rien n'est comparable à gould
*<hr /></blockquote>

oui mais je me vois mal me vider la mémoire auditive quand j'écoute de la musique surtout que gould n'est pas irréprochable : il a enregistré les toccatas d'une manière affreuse


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

eh, dis-moi, tu es pianiste, alèm ??
l'interprétation majeure de g. gould est "variations goldberg". pour le reste, il a "sa patte", mais ce n'est pas forcément un étalon.
petite comparaison sur un autre instrument (que je connais encore mieux) : les "suites pour violoncelle seul" interprétées par tortelier  restent un modèle pour beaucoup d'instrumentistes, je lui préfère celle de bylsma _(il est vrai que l'instrument n'est pas tout à fait le même)_.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * eh, dis-moi, tu es pianiste, alèm ??
l'interprétation majeure de g. gould est "variations goldberg". pour le reste, il a "sa patte", mais ce n'est pas forcément un étalon.
petite comparaison sur un autre instrument (que je connais encore mieux) : les "suites pour violoncelle seul" interprétées par tortelier  restent un modèle pour beaucoup d'instrumentistes, je lui préfère celle de bylsma (il est vrai que l'instrument n'est pas tout à fait le même).    * 

[/QUOTE]

eh non, je ne suis pas pianiste, juste un trompettiste baroque qui ne peut plus jouer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime beaucoup l'aridité des suites par Tortelier mais effectivement, ayant entendu Bylsma en concert avec, entre autres, son minuscule violoncelle piccolo pour enfants, je l'aime beaucoup. Le concert fut d'ailleurs beaucoup plus savoureux que l'écoute du disque de chez Sony. J'aime bien aussi celles de Janos Starker.


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

eh non, je ne suis pas pianiste, juste un trompettiste baroque qui ne peut plus jouer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime beaucoup l'aridité des suites par Tortelier mais effectivement, ayant entendu Bylsma en concert avec, entre autres, son minuscule violoncelle piccolo pour enfants, je l'aime beaucoup. Le concert fut d'ailleurs beaucoup plus savoureux que l'écoute du disque de chez Sony. J'aime bien aussi celles de Janos Starker.
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est toujours un plaisir de discuter avec un homme instruit et mélomane comme alèm !!
il me semble me souvenir que la qualité de prise de son de l'enregistrement de j. starker n'était pas "top". en revanche, je garde un très bon souvenir de sa prestation dans les "suites" de z. kodaly.


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2002)

Juste que je trouve cette photo très belle et résumant bien l'esprit des CLASH ...
RIP Joe....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2002)

Hier soir, j'ai voulu faire découvrir Jefferson Airplane à un de mes fils de 17 ans ... ... euh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












y'a plus de jeunesse ... !!!


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Hier soir, j'ai voulu faire découvrir Jefferson Airplane à un de mes fils de 17 ans ... ... euh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






y'a plus de jeunesse ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
peut pas comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






essaie Led Zeppelin :  chien noir  ou  ascenseur pour le paradis


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
peut pas comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






essaie Led Zeppelin :  chien noir  ou  ascenseur pour le paradis






* 

[/QUOTE]
mais si tu veux bien, restons  amis _(ma préférée depuis mon adolescence)_


----------



## KARL40 (31 Décembre 2002)

Afin de terminer cette année de manière combative et joyeuse 







"Catch a Fire" et "Survival" ont mes préférences.


----------



## ApplePie (31 Décembre 2002)

tout aussi joyeux et pêchu :
el cuba verdad !!


----------



## ApplePie (2 Janvier 2003)

j'ai été "gavé" toute la journée d'hier par ca :




même si je comprends les paroles, je suis pas sûr de percevoir les novations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_et il y a même des ouvrages sur le guss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ApplePie (2 Janvier 2003)

avec le son c'est encore mieux :_
son1 
son2 _


----------



## ApplePie (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Afin de terminer cette année de manière combative et joyeuse 






"Catch a Fire" et "Survival" ont mes préférences.   * 

[/QUOTE]
le "premier" marley _(le vrai ??)_ n'est pas mal non plus :


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2003)

Exact !!

Son "premier groupe", les WAILING WAILERS, était très influencé par le rythm'n blues américain de l'époque. Cela a toujours été une très grande source inspiration pour lui.

Je ne connais pas le coffret sorti pour les fêtes (c'est plus du marketing que du matériel original  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je te conseille fortement cet album :






Il vaut tous les coffrets !!!


----------



## ApplePie (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Exact !!

Son "premier groupe", les WAILING WAILERS, était très influencé par le rythm'n blues américain de l'époque. Cela a toujours été une très grande source inspiration pour lui.

Je ne connais pas le coffret sorti pour les fêtes (c'est plus du marketing que du matériel original  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je te conseille fortement cet album :






Il vaut tous les coffrets !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai écouté qques titres du coffret 4 cds et j'ai trouvé cela très bien, très surprenant par rapport à l'idée que l'on a habituellement de bobby. inspirations Rn'Blues vocal, un peu spiritual !!


----------



## ApplePie (5 Janvier 2003)

future victoire du jazz _(en a-t-il vraiment besoin... bon, cela fait toujours plaisir d'être reconnu comme une légende)_ : le brillantissime


----------



## ApplePie (6 Janvier 2003)

... aussi
pour tout vous dire, je travaille ce matin sur un dossier avec en fond sonore le beau et brillant :




en particulier : _"uzeb club", "new hit", "a) riff - b) mister moe"_ du disque 1 (je vous parlerai du disque 2 à l'occasion d'un prochain post !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2003)

t'as bien raison de parler de vieil amour, c'est que des vieux que tu nous sors !!


----------



## ApplePie (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * t'as bien raison de parler de vieil amour, c'est que des vieux que tu nous sors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ben ouais, _c'est dans les vieilles bassines qu'on fait les meilleurs bassinets._




l'actualité est, il est vrai, pas très folichonne


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
ben ouais, c'est dans les vieilles bassines qu'on fait les meilleurs bassinets.




l'actualité est, il est vrai, pas très folichonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que Hoahio, Ohayo va ressortir un disque ou alors ce pourrait être le tour de After Dinner  !!


----------



## ApplePie (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je pense que Hoahio, Ohayo va ressortir un disque ou alors ce pourrait être le tour de After Dinner  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
it's up to you, my dear, de nous "éclairer les oreilles" de tes découvertes !!


----------



## ApplePie (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
ben ouais, c'est dans les vieilles bassines qu'on fait les meilleurs bassinets.




l'actualité est, il est vrai, pas très folichonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
en fait, j'ai oublié d'évoquer le très intéressant :





 pour les amateurs du génial trompettiste.
anglais courant nécessaire !!


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
it's up to you, my dear, de nous "éclairer les oreilles" de tes découvertes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, je ne suis pas comme ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




loin de moi l'idée de vous mettre des  liens ou de faire aller chercher sur  Google après les noms que je cite !!


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * t'as bien raison de parler de vieil amour, c'est que des vieux que tu nous sors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
_seconde partie pour un second cd_ :

faut dire que j'attends le nouvel opus du *sieur caron, alain caron*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour en revenir au *uzeb* :
_1) spider 2) loose 3) A-mr bill B-wake up call C-funkaleon_
je me souviens la joie ressentie le jour où j'ai pu reproduire _(après un peu de boulot, il faut l'avouer)_ le solo du père caron dans ce dernier morceau


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

_impression_
time everlasting


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2003)

Ou comment celle-ci récupère tout...France Telecom prenant le VELVET pour illustrer ses services ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, chef d'oeuvre !


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

*édouard bineau : exodus*

jazz, bien sûr () !! désolé, pas de visuel.
c'est toujours difficile, un premier enregistrement, en jazz en particulier.
édouard bineau _(33 ans, autodidacte de surcroît)_, nous propose quelque chose de vraiment neuf !! je vous invite à écouter.


----------



## Alex666 (9 Janvier 2003)

ben en ce moment j'ecoute un truc plutot rock ca fait longtemps qu'ils existent mais sont pas très connu

j'ai nommé : ROCKET FROM THE CRYPT

trop bon ca pulse quand tu glisses avec ca dans les oreilles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ici


----------



## KARL40 (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * 
j'ai nommé : ROCKET FROM THE CRYPT  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu devrais essayer les BELLRAYS
(cf page 7 de ce post) dont j'en avais déjà dit le plus grand bien.

Pile poil ce qu'il te faut !!


----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2003)

Pour rester dans le même état d'esprit, je vous invite à aller visiter le site du  JERRY SPIDER GANG , le plus grand groupe de Punk/Rock du monde ... toulousain !

En concert, c'est explosif. Comme le laisse suggérer leur site.


----------



## barbarella (10 Janvier 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2003)

Alors que la terre entière se mettait à écouter MARLEY et son "reggae blanc", CULTURE sortait un album plus proche des racines jamaiquaines.
Incontournable !! Roots Vibes !!


----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2003)

Et l'on pourra "s'évader" avec le mâitre du dub LEE PERRY. Sa période de producteur avec MARLEY est la plus intéressante musicalement. 






L'album "Black Ark in Dub" reflète son travail du son.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2003)

Le phrasé du rap doit beaucoup aux jamaïcains.
Une preuve : DILLINGER et son "CB200"






J'ouvre, cela commence à être enfumé ici ...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Alors que la terre entière se mettait à écouter MARLEY et son "reggae blanc", CULTURE sortait un album plus proche des racines jamaiquaines.
Incontournable !! Roots Vibes !!


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ApplePie (12 Janvier 2003)




----------



## ApplePie (13 Janvier 2003)

personne n'a une petite pensée pour maurice ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2003)

Il suffit parfois simplement de lire d'autres threads que les siens...

Ici.


----------



## ApplePie (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Il suffit parfois simplement de lire d'autres threads que les siens...

Ici. * 

[/QUOTE]
désolé mais le titre du sujet ne m'inspirait pas !!
_je ne vois pas le rapport avec les BG !!_


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

les idoles_(sic)_ meurent aussi.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Janvier 2003)

Pour ne pas que ce post termine dans les toilettes du bar, petit disque que j'ai re-écouté ce week-end en prévision du nouvel album prévu pour février/mars 2003


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour ne pas que ce post termine dans les toilettes du bar, petit disque que j'ai re-écouté ce week-end en prévision du nouvel album prévu pour février/mars 2003 




* 

[/QUOTE]
*t'inquiète, je veille au grain... "un pure blend patron !!"
cela serait bien si on pouvait "glisser" avec nos posts un aperçu musical (format quicktime ou real) quand c'est disponible !!  *


----------



## KARL40 (23 Janvier 2003)

Effectivement, cela permettrait de se faire une idée concrète de la musique.

Mais bon, une recherche sur Google et, si le groupe possède un site digne de ce nom, on trouve souvent des extraits ou des inédits...

Pour l'instant, c'est la seule réponse que j'ai trouvé !


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Effectivement, cela permettrait de se faire une idée concrète de la musique.

Mais bon, une recherche sur Google et, si le groupe possède un site digne de ce nom, on trouve souvent des extraits ou des inédits...

Pour l'instant, c'est la seule réponse que j'ai trouvé !


* 

[/QUOTE]
*c'est une réponse de fainéasse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## KARL40 (23 Janvier 2003)

Qui ça moi ?






Pour la peine, prends  ça


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Qui ça moi ?






Pour la peine, prends  ça 






* 

[/QUOTE]
*AAAAAAHHHHHH DE LA MUSIQUE DE SAUVAGES !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















c'est bien ce que je dis, tu as un sévère poil dans la main, que dis-je : une toile d'araignée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## camisol (23 Janvier 2003)

pour moi, ça sera un peu de paix, pour un vrai coup de coeur, en attendant le prochain Portishead :
Beth Gibbons


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * pour moi, ça sera un peu de paix, pour un vrai coup de coeur, en attendant le prochain Portishead :
Beth Gibbons 




* 

[/QUOTE]
voilà une bonne illustration du *modèle* !!
il faut être exigeant


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
voilà une bonne illustration du modèle !!
il faut être exigeant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]
ouais, ben je suis pas à la hauteur !!
... mais elle, elle est immense :




vu en concert (elle se produit ce soir encore au trianon) : l'une des meilleures chanteuses de jazz actuelles.


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

...
_moi aussi, j'sais le faire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
ouais, ben je suis pas à la hauteur !!
... mais elle, elle est immense :




vu en concert (elle se produit ce soir encore au trianon) : l'une des meilleures chanteuses de jazz actuelles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est qui ? Elle est très belle.


----------



## ApplePie (24 Janvier 2003)

merci foguenne pour ton post ; j'au oublié d'indiquer son nom : *stacey kent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## ApplePie (5 Février 2003)

hélas, un premier album splendide, un second opus beaucoup plus faible !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je ne l'ai acheté que pour les instrumentistes choisis par AD !


----------



## bonpat (6 Février 2003)

Aidez moi! Je suis devenu fou de Shivaree.
Je l'écoute tout le temps et je ne m'en lasse pas. C'est grave Doc?


----------



## ApplePie (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Aidez moi! Je suis devenu fou de Shivaree.
Je l'écoute tout le temps et je ne m'en lasse pas. C'est grave Doc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*ben ouais... shivaree ne connait que WMA(V)




*


----------



## bonpat (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
ben ouais... shivaree ne connait que WMA(V)




 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas elle qui aime WMA, elle deteste wintel : quelques notes sur  http://www.shivaree.btinternet.co.uk/ *


----------



## ApplePie (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas elle qui aime WMA, elle deteste wintel : quelques notes sur  http://www.shivaree.btinternet.co.uk/ * 

[/QUOTE]
... *alors qu'elle se bouge !! le premier site google est celui que je t'ai proposé. un artiste est responsable de l'utilisation de son image... sous toutes ses formes *_(pour ne pas dire coutures... non, xavier, je n'ai pas de job pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)    _


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Aidez moi! Je suis devenu fou de Shivaree.
Je l'écoute tout le temps et je ne m'en lasse pas. C'est grave Doc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Cest dingue, jai limpression que personne ne connaît Shivaree sur ce forum. Pourtant je nen dors plus tellement sa voix me hante, me fait trembler, maiguillonne, minspire, me rassure, me laisse coi. Quoi ? Non ? Si !!
Cest la plus belle, la plus douce, la plus gentille des chanteuses du monde entier et des étoiles et de toutes les planètes
bonpat réveille-toi, ya plein de monde autour de toi qui te regarde


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Cest dingue, jai limpression que personne ne connaît Shivaree sur ce forum. Pourtant je nen dors plus tellement sa voix me hante, me fait trembler, maiguillonne, minspire, me rassure, me laisse coi. Quoi ? Non ? Si !!
Cest la plus belle, la plus douce, la plus gentille des chanteuses du monde entier et des étoiles et de toutes les planètes
bonpat réveille-toi, ya plein de monde autour de toi qui te regarde



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je trouve surtout dommage qu'elle ne te connaise pas


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Je trouve surtout dommage qu'elle ne te connaise pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ma femme n'est pas jalouse. Elle connaît mes limites.


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ma femme n'est pas jalouse.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non plus


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *(...) Vanessa Carlton qui sera en tournée en Europe tout bientôt (à Zurich le 7 février...) (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est aujourd'hui... et j'y pars dans une heure...


----------



## ApplePie (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est aujourd'hui... et j'y pars dans une heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
... arrivé trop tard !!
tu nous raconteras ??


----------



## bonpat (8 Février 2003)

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi ma chanteuse préférée s'appelle Shivaree...
Mais avez-vous déjà écouté?
Précipitez-vous chez vos disquaires, je rembourserai ceux qui n'aiment pas*.







_*dans la limite de mes stocks en banque disponibles_


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
... arrivé trop tard !!
tu nous raconteras ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis rentré il y a 30 minutes à peine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Très content de ce concert. A vrai dire je ne savais pas vraiment à quoi m'attendre d'une prestation live de Vanessa Carlton, et bien je peux dire que je n'en attendais pas autant. Une excellente prestation de sa part (ah... sa voix... et le piano), même si ça n'a seulement duré 1h30 environ. En plus elle est encore plus jolie en vrai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon en pré-concert il y avait un certain *David Poe* que je ne connaissais pas du tout et que j'ai découvert à cette occasion. Arrivé le verre de whisky à la main et en disant: "ne me blâmer pas si je suis Américain, je suis contre la guerre"... Salve d'applaudissements. Toute de suite dans l'ambiance, il ponctuait ses chansons de notes d'humours... Très drôle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai acheté ses deux CD à la sortie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi ma chanteuse préférée s'appelle Shivaree...
Mais avez-vous déjà écouté?[/i]      * 

[/QUOTE]

You are not alone comme disait l'adepte de la chirurgie esthétique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi j'aprécie Charivari. le deuxième album sort tout juste de la médiathèque. Le temps que je l'écoute......

Sinon, WebOlivier, Poe est depuis un moment sur la sellette. Pas mal, même si je ne suis pas fan.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *(...) Sinon, WebOlivier, Poe est depuis un moment sur la sellette. Pas mal, même si je ne suis pas fan.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'entends-tu exactement par «sur la sellette»?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2003)

Qu'il a fait un petit bout de chemin déjà. Mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi ma chanteuse préférée s'appelle Shivaree... (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne connais pas trop, mais je crois qu'on a entendu souvent une de ces chansons l'année dernière? Non?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne connais pas trop, mais je crois qu'on a entendu souvent une de ces chansons l'année dernière? Non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"Goodnight Moon" que j'adore.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

"Goodnight Moon" que j'adore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà, c'est ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aime beaucoup cette chanson.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui aiment la zique où y faut se creuser les méninges, je recommande "Dream Theatre", tous les albums sont bon et même monstrueux. Du metal progressif, fait par des vrais pros, un son titanesque (on l'a fait écouter à un revendeur en matériel HiFi de pointe qui a couru acheter le CD)&amp;#8230;

pour de plus amples information : http://www.dreamtheater.net/ * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut aimer se creuser la tête, et faut être musicien en plus, sinon aucun interet.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas se creuser la tête, mais qui aiment la zic, je conseille tous les albums de Big Ed Sullivan (blues, new york style...)


----------



## KARL40 (11 Février 2003)

"Enemy of the enemy", le nouvel album d'ASIAN DUB FOUNDATION vient de sortir.






L'esprit des CLASH est toujours présent...


----------



## Fulvio (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi ma chanteuse préférée s'appelle Shivaree...
Mais avez-vous déjà écouté?
Précipitez-vous chez vos disquaires, je rembourserai ceux qui n'aiment pas*.
*dans la limite de mes stocks en banque disponibles * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux plutôt dire que le groupe de ta chanteuse préférée s'appelle shivaree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (elle, c'est Mrs Parsley, je me souviens plus son prénom)
Me souviens d'un très bon concert à Lyon, c'était en 1999 ou 2000, je crois,  qq mois avant que le premier album ne se fasse vraiment connaître. Joli minois, jolie voix et qq musiciens chevronné pour l'accompagner, plus âgés qu'elle, notemment un papy assis tout le concert avec une stratocoster beige et un doigté tout country.
Si tu aimes Shivaree, tu adoreras Elysian Fields, parce que côté voix sensuelles, leur chanteuse Jenifer Charles va encore plus loin, foi de Lupus.

Disques du moments :
Compilation Antifolk vol 1 : le New-york qui dit merde au Strokes (que j'apprécie aussi) plein de jeunes gens fauchés mais pleins d'idées. lo-fi à fond, à ne pas écouter sur une bonne stéréo, ce serait gaché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mei Tei Sho - Xam Sa Bop : nom japonais, paroles Woloff ou anglaise, groupe lyonnais, afro-beat-dub-jazz avec un chanteur qui rugit comme un lion (j'ai failli écrire Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Disques sur la liste d'achat : Nick Cave et Calexico.

Dernier concert : Ginger Ale à Lyon, formidable.


----------



## KARL40 (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Mei Tei Sho - Xam Sa Bop : nom japonais, paroles Woloff ou anglaise, groupe lyonnais, afro-beat-dub-jazz avec un chanteur qui rugit comme un lion (j'ai failli écrire Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le même état d'esprit, je te conseille  ZENZILE et  HIGH TONE 

Bonne écoute .....


----------



## ApplePie (16 Février 2003)

interdit au moins de 16 ans ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :

_ And now folks it's time for Don Pardo To deliver our special Illinois Enema Bandit-type announcement Take it away, Don

"This is a true story
About a famous criminal
From right around Chicago
This is the story of Michael Kenyon
A man who's serving time at this very moment
For the crime of armed robbery

It so happened, that at the time of the robbery
Michael, decided to give his female victims
A little enema
Apparently, there was no law against that
But his name lives on
Michael Kenyon
THE ILLINOIS ENEMA BANDIT!"

The Illinois Enema Bandit
I heard he's on the loose
I heard he's on the loose
Lord, the pitiful screams
Of all them college-educated women...
Boy, he'd just be tyin' 'em up
(They'd be all bound down!)
Just be pumpin' every one of 'em up with all the bag fulla
The Illinois Enema Bandit Juice
He just be pumpin' every one of 'em up with all the bag
fulla The Illinois Enema Bandit Juice

He just be pumpin' every one of 'em up with all the bag
fulla The Illinois Enema Bandit Juice
He just be pumpin' every one of 'em up with all the bag
fulla The Illinois Enema Bandit Juice

The Illinois Enema Bandit
I heard it on the news
I heard it on the news
Bloomington Illinois...he has caused some alarm
Just sneakin' around there
From farm to farm
Got a rubberized bag
And a hose on his arm
Lookin' for some rustic co-ed rump
That he just might wanna pump
Lookin' for some rustic co-ed rump
That he just might wanna pump
Lookin' for some rustic co-ed rump
That he just might wanna pump

The Illinois Enema Bandit
One day he'll have to pay
One day he'll have to pay
The police will say, "You're under arrest!"
And the judge would have him for a special guest
The D.A. will order a secret test
And stuff his pudgy little thumbs in the side of his vest
Then they'll put out a call for the jury folks
And the judge would say, "No poo-poo jokes!"
Then they'll drag in the bandit for all to see,
Sayin' "Don't nobody have no sympathy...
HOT SOAP WATER in the FIRST DEGREE!"
And then the bandit might say, "Why is everybody looking' at me?"

WELL DID YOU CAUSE THIS MISERY?
WELL DID YOU CAUSE THIS KINDA MISERY?
WELL DID YOU CAUSE THIS MISERY?
Now, one girl shout: "Let the Bandit be!"

BANDIT ARE YOU GUILTY?
BANDIT ARE YOU GUILTY? TELL ME NOW, WHAT'S
YOUR PLEA?
Another girl shout: "Let the fiend go free!"
ARE YOU GUILTY? BANDIT, DID YOU DO THESE DEEDS?
The Bandit say, "It must be just what they all needs..."
"It must be just what they all needs..."
"It must be just what they all needs..."
"It must be just what they all needs..."
"It must be just what they all needs..."
"It must be just what they all needs..."
etc. repeat

Wanna, wanna, wanna, wanna enema
Enema
repeat... 

from :



_


----------



## bonpat (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Tu veux plutôt dire que le groupe de ta chanteuse préférée s'appelle shivaree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (elle, c'est Mrs Parsley, je me souviens plus son prénom)
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ambrosia. C'est beau non?


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ambrosia. C'est beau non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ambrosia, c'est très beau oui !!


----------



## bonpat (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Ambrosia, c'est très beau oui !!









* 

[/QUOTE]
en 2 min tu as trouvé et linké cette photo, tu m'impressionnes.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Ambrosia, c'est très beau oui !!









* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé...


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
en 2 min tu as trouvé et linké cette photo, tu m'impressionnes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé... je connais bien mes pages


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ambrosia. C'est beau non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ne dit surtout pas ça sur les forums de mac4ever


----------



## bonpat (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Si tu aimes Shivaree, tu adoreras Elysian Fields, parce que côté voix sensuelles, leur chanteuse Jenifer Charles va encore plus loin, foi de Lupus.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sors de la FNAC où j'ai acheté "Queen Of The Meadow" d'Elysian Fields. Je vais l'écouter ce soir (au bureau les lecteurs cd sont verouillés).
Dur à trouver; dans les indépendants et il n'en avait qu'un. prix = EUR 20.73


----------



## Fulvio (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ambrosia. C'est beau non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui ! Je l'avais sur le bout de la langue (son prénom, pas elle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  _Amroise Persil_ facile pourtant


----------



## Fulvio (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je sors de la FNAC où j'ai acheté "Queen Of The Meadow" d'Elysian Fields. Je vais l'écouter ce soir (au bureau les lecteurs cd sont verouillés).
Dur à trouver; dans les indépendants et il n'en avait qu'un. prix = EUR 20.73    * 

[/QUOTE]

j'aurais du te coneiller Bleed your cedar, leur premier album, le meilleur. Mais celui là est superbe, lui aussi, j'espère qu'il te plaira.

Encore dans le même genre, il paraît qu'il y a Mazzy Star, mais j'avoue ne les connaître que de nom (plus une chanson de Chemical Brother où chante leur chanteuse et qui illustre une pub pour Air France).


----------



## bonpat (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
j'aurais du te conseiller Bleed your cedar, leur premier album, le meilleur. Mais celui là est superbe, lui aussi, j'espère qu'il te plaira.* 

[/QUOTE]
Je lai écouté hier soir. Je pense quil faut lentendre plusieurs fois pour bien se faire une idée.
1)	La chanteuse a affectivement une très joli voix, surtout très pure. Dommage que son répertoire ne soit pas plus large car cela rend un peu le disque plat.
2)	La musique manque beaucoup de rythme (ce qui peut expliquer en partie le 1) 
3)	Cest reposant comme jaime
4)	Ca donne envie de prendre un bain
5)	Je vais acheter les autres albums (comme quoi)


----------



## KARL40 (21 Février 2003)

Pour retrouver un peu de "rage", les inrockuptibles viennent de sortir un hors série THE CLASH (6.50 Euros; c'est pas donné mais ça les vaut !)
Même si l'on n'apprend rien de vraiment nouveau, ceux qui ne les connaissent que par "should i stay or should i go" vont pouvoir découvrir pourquoi les CLASH avaient 10 ans d'avance musicalement. Pourquoi, alors que le "Tatchérisme" commençait à envahir l'angleterre, ils furent les porte paroles d'une conscience politique (au travers des paroles de Joe Strummer et surtout de leur engagement). Il y a quelques photos très belles et souvent introuvables. Et quelques témoignages émouvant.

"Quand Mick Jones a été viré, nous étions sur le point de devenir énormes aux USA. Nous serions sans doute devenus très riches, mais aussi probablement une bande de sales trous-du-cul"
Paul Simonon (bassiste)

Les exemples ne manquent pas ....

STAY FREE !


----------



## Graphistecomfr (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas se creuser la tête, mais qui aiment la zic, je conseille tous les albums de Big Ed Sullivan (blues, new york style...)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ceux qui aiment se creuser la tête et la zic, le dernier Kat Onoma - Live à la Chapelle. Dont une superbe reprise de 'Radioactivity' de Kraftwerk et 'Over You' du Velvet.


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2003)

Attention, le nouvel album des WAMPAS est là !

Derniers survivants de la regrettée scène rock "alternative", leur "yé-yé punk" est toujours aussi revigorant et drôle.

Un petit tour par leur  site est obligatoire (il y a des morceaux pour ceux qui auraient vécu sur la lune ces 20 dernières années).

Les RAMONES ne sont plus, heureusement en France les WAMPAS sont les rois !


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

faut que je l'ecoute celui là !
ça fait bien 15 ans que je suis fan.
lala la la la lalala, la la la la la la lalala


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2003)

Et en plus Didier WAMPAS a appris à chanter !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non je plaisante, il chante toujours aussi faux. Cela ne serait plus les WAMPAS sinon !!

_puta, puta, c'est vachement bien_


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Et en plus Didier WAMPAS a appris à chanter !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non je plaisante, il chante toujours aussi faux. Cela ne serait plus les WAMPAS sinon !!

puta, puta, c'est vachement bien * 

[/QUOTE]

pas d'accord, il chante juste, mais avec une voix de casserole à la limite du suportable... c'est facile de s'moquer !


----------



## Fulvio (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour retrouver un peu de "rage", les inrockuptibles viennent de sortir un hors série THE CLASH (6.50 Euros; c'est pas donné mais ça les vaut !)
Même si l'on n'apprend rien de vraiment nouveau, ceux qui ne les connaissent que par "should i stay or should i go" vont pouvoir découvrir pourquoi les CLASH avaient 10 ans d'avance musicalement. 
STAY FREE !     * 

[/QUOTE]

Quatre pages consacrées à Sandinista!, mon album d'île déserte ! Une réponse cinglante à la vieille rengaine "Sandinista! aurait fait un très bon simple album". O suprise ! C'est signé Christophe Conte, d'habitude très détestable ! Ce qu'il y a de bien avec ce genre de hors série, c'est que les rock-critics se lachent ; ils chroniquent des albums avec 20 ans de recul, n'hésitent plus à dire "je", et ça devient passionant.

Album du moment : Calexico - Feast of Wire. A NE PAS BOYCOTTER SOUS PRETEXTE DE PROTECTION DONT VOTRE MAC SE FOUT BIEN !!!


----------



## minime (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr />Encore dans le même genre, il paraît qu'il y a Mazzy Star

[/QUOTE]

Hope Sandoval a quitté Mazzy Star il y a quelques années, elle a enregistré un album avec The Warm Inventions.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr />C'est signé Christophe Conte, d'habitude très détestable !

[/QUOTE]

Huh ? Tu ne dois pas avoir les mêmes gouts musicaux, c'est tout.


----------



## Fulvio (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

Huh ? Tu ne dois pas avoir les mêmes gouts musicaux, c'est tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas franchement ça qui me gêne, c'est plutôt sa tendance au fiel facile. Même quand il fait une chronique positive, il ne peut pas s'empêcher d'en déverser, c'est chez lui systématique. J'aime pas trop cet état d'esprit "je définis ma culture par ce que je déteste".


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas franchement ça qui me gêne, c'est plutôt sa tendance au fiel facile. Même quand il fait une chronique positive, il ne peut pas s'empêcher d'en déverser, c'est chez lui systématique. J'aime pas trop cet état d'esprit "je définis ma culture par ce que je déteste".  * 

[/QUOTE]

De ce refus, de cette négation Christophe Conte fait jaillir la culture comme effort pour produire autre chose que la forme donnée immédiatement. La définition selon laquelle la culture est ce que lhomme ajoute à la nature montre limpossibilité de séparer les deux notions puisque la définition les réunit.
Je pense que Kant le résume bien dans la Critique de la raison pure :
"Le réel ne contient rien de plus que le simplement possible".


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

De ce refus, de cette négation Christophe Conte fait jaillir la culture comme effort pour produire autre chose que la forme donnée immédiatement. La définition selon laquelle la culture est ce que l?homme ajoute à la nature montre l?impossibilité de séparer les deux notions puisque la définition les réunit.
Je pense que Kant le résume bien dans la Critique de la raison pure :
"Le réel ne contient rien de plus que le simplement possible".



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouaaaah ! Chuis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris, alors je dirais pas que je suis pas d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon...
Je sais pas si tu lis où si tu as lu régulièrement ses papiers, mais chez lui, c'est abusé (et qqfois limite injurieux). Au delà de lui seul, je n'ai rien contre la rock-critic, je lui dois qq belles découvertes.

(quel débat ! on se croierait sur la lenoirliste)

Allez, bon week-end à tous et que viva Calexico !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Bientôt les sorties d'album attendus : Radiohead, Placebo, Tryo également même si je ne suis pas fan fan.

Qu'en pensez vous ? Quels sont vos sorties attendues ?


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Ouaaaah ! Chuis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris, alors je dirais pas que je suis pas d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as donné ton opinion, c'est bien ! Commençons par préciser. Il importe dabord de savoir ce quest ton opinion. Ton opinion, cest ton avis sur lequel tu es daccord.
Nous disons « moi je pense que ». Ton opinion suppose que tu te prononces sur le terrain de la vérité en formulant un jugement.  Cest aussi ton avis que je reconnais à titre de désaccord dans lavis de quelquun dautre. « Je ne suis pas daccord avec ses opinions».
Quand tu dis « avoir une opinion », je sens immédiatement tes limites. Je ne suis pas très assuré des fondements, des raisons pour lesquelles tu tiens à telle ou telle idée. « Avoir une opinion, cest affirmer de façon sommaire, la validité dune conscience subjective limitée dans son contenu de vérité ».
Tu penses bien quun autre pourrait aussi bien avoir une opinion différente, toute aussi valide. Mieux, en disant « moi je pense que », que mets-tu en valeur ? Est-ce lidée que tu avances, ou bien est-ce toi-même que tu cherches à faire valoir ?

Participant au courant de pensées dAdorno, il me semble qu'en présence dune idée qui te déranges, que tu ne sais pas réfuter, ton dernier recours est de déclarer « ce nest quune simple opinion comme une autre ». Tu relativises exprès, pour ne pas être effleuré par une vérité qui tobligerait à une remise en cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.

Bon week-end

_désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe, je tape au fil de l'eau..._


----------



## ApplePie (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe, je tape au fil de l'eau... * 

[/QUOTE]

*fais gaffe de pas te noyer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## minime (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe, je tape au fil de l'eau...

[/QUOTE]

C'était plus simple de faire un copié-collé.

© Philosophie et spiritualité, 2002, Serge Carfantan. Leçon 29 Le monde des opinions.

Oups.


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

C'était plus simple de faire un copié-collé.

© Philosophie et spiritualité, 2002, Serge Carfantan. Leçon 29 Le monde des opinions.

Oups.
* 

[/QUOTE]

tu remarqueras que je fais des efforts pour passer innaperçu...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bientôt les sorties d'album attendus : Radiohead, Placebo, Tryo également même si je ne suis pas fan fan.

Qu'en pensez vous ? Quels sont vos sorties attendues ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Le nouvel album de Placebo sort le 10 mars en Belgique, je me réjouis de l'entendre en espérant qu'il sera moins décevant que Black Market Music leur précédant album.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
Le nouvel album de Placebo sort le 10 mars en Belgique, je me réjouis de l'entendre en espérant qu'il sera moins décevant que Black Market Music leur précédant album. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je partage ton opinion sur Black market mais en France il sort le 20 mars ou 25 je crois


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2003)

Je suis moins optimiste que vous. D'après le single écouté ...bin... cela ressemble à du Placebo. Rien de bien neuf à attendre en perspective !

Par contre RADIOHEAD doit "revenir" aux guitares : un album plus rock et moins expérimental.
Encore l'album de l'année ?
Par contre, ils sont chez Parlophone (filiale d'EMI) dont CD protégé à prévoir


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
Par contre, ils sont chez Parlophone (filiale d'EMI) dont CD protégé à prévoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais radiohead sort toujours un vinyl


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

*d'hier, d'aujourd'hui et de demain se sont eux !*










*découvrez les en cliquant sur l'image !*


----------



## ApplePie (7 Mars 2003)

*Chocolate Moment* de Tuck &amp; Patti _(pas de visuel dispo. pour le moment) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tomtom (7 Mars 2003)

*AqME* "Sombres efforts"






Bon, c'est pas le même genre, mais moi j'aime


----------



## ApplePie (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * AqME "Sombres efforts"






Bon, c'est pas le même genre, mais moi j'aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je n'ai pas écouté mais on m'en a dit du bien.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2003)

Le nouvel album des BURNING HEADS est  là 

Un titre à télécharger en cadeau pour vous rendre compte que les Burning sont ce qu'il se fait de mieux dans l'hexagone en matière de punk rock. Après un précedent album "rock reggae" au demeurant très bon, ils signent un excellent album énervé.

Ready, steady, skate ...


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

joli moment de radio sur nova cet aprem avec un grand foutoir special Prince.
le petit al et audion ont bien bossés,
vous avez ecouté ?


----------



## Cricri (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * joli moment de radio sur nova cet aprem avec un grand foutoir special Prince.
le petit al et audion ont bien bossés,
vous avez ecouté ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

SEXY M.F.! DAMN ME! J'avais déjà loupé le truc à la télé samedi dernier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est qui al ?


----------



## Fulvio (10 Mars 2003)

Je voudrais pas insisté, mais cet album est un chef-d'oeuvre absolu.
Et bientôt l'album de Howe Gelb, l'ancien complice de Giant Sand.

Vive la Tucson-connection !


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr /> * 

SEXY M.F.! DAMN ME! J'avais déjà loupé le truc à la télé samedi dernier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est qui al ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

al, c'est mon petit powerbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu veux, j'ai 3h48 sur les 4 heures d'emission en mp3.
et c'est pas illégal, l'animateur ayant commencé l'emission en disant : "à vos cassettes" !


----------



## Cricri (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
si tu veux, j'ai 3h48 sur les 4 heures d'emission en mp3.
et c'est pas illégal, l'animateur ayant commencé l'emission en disant : "à vos cassettes" !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Avec plaisir !!! Tu me gardes ça pour la prochaine AES...enfin celle à laquelle je participerai


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr /> * 

Avec plaisir !!! Tu me gardes ça pour la prochaine AES...enfin celle à laquelle je participerai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis en train de l'ecouter...
plein de references au small club enregistré à rotterdam,
ainsi qu'au fabuleux concert du new-morning dans les années 80.
deux merveilles que je ne me lasse pas d'ecouter.
il parrait meme que small-club, pourtant disque pirate, est passé disque d'or


----------



## Cricri (10 Mars 2003)

Ca me rappelle les aftershows au Rex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te garde un mepg avec une superbe version live récente de Motherless Child.


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cricri:</font><hr /> * Ca me rappelle les aftershows au Rex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te garde un mepg avec une superbe version live récente de Motherless Child.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le rex club, je dois en avoir quelques morceaux,
sinon, j'ai aussi les video de ses deux passages à NPA: )
mais pour moi, le top du top reste le live du newmorning avec son pere au piano, et une sheila A en pleine forme.


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

et puis a propos de prince, il avait sorti un cd interactif a l'epoque du systeme 7.5, surement au meme moment que celui des resident... quelqu'un aurait encore ça en stock ?
je ne l'ai jamais vu !


----------



## Nathalex (11 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Et puis a propos de prince, il avait sorti un cd interactif a l'epoque du systeme 7.5, surement au meme moment que celui des resident... quelqu'un aurait encore ça en stock ?


[/QUOTE] 

Moi, je l'ai mais j'avais un PC à l'époque... Tu crois que c'est le même CD ? En tout cas, je suis prêt à faire un échange avec tes 3 heures de mp3 !!!
Problème : je ne repasse pas chez moi en France avant un mois et demi....


----------



## ficelle (11 Mars 2003)

oui, c'est bien ça, le cd etait hybride ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contacte moi lors de ton passage à paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les autres, n'y voyez aucune pratique delictueuse...
c'est juste un echange de bon procédés entre fans sur des produits hors-commerce


----------



## Cricri (11 Mars 2003)

Pour moi le top c'est le double SIGN 'O' THE TIMES. J'ai assité au tournage du clip U GOT THE LOOK. Bon c'est pas tout jeune ça !


----------



## Cricri (11 Mars 2003)




----------



## Cricri (11 Mars 2003)




----------



## Nathalex (11 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 contacte moi lors de ton passage à paris 

[/QUOTE] 
Pas de problèmes !!!


----------



## RV (11 Mars 2003)




----------



## ApplePie (11 Mars 2003)

_fin d'une trilogie historique... je constate qu'il y a quelques amateurs de jazz.   _


----------



## Cricri (11 Mars 2003)

et pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de s'aventurer avec un musicien classique qui joue le jazz le plus débridé, avec la rythmique de Prince... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











http://www.nj.com/ram/wbgo/wbgo.rpm
http://www.kcsm.org/8002.ram


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mars 2003)

Cela me fait rappeler un petit groupe anglais de pop très claire : JAZZ BUTCHER

Pour les amateurs des SMITHS et autres "britpop"


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Si tu aimes Shivaree, tu adoreras Elysian Fields, parce que côté voix sensuelles, leur chanteuse Jenifer Charles va encore plus loin, foi de Lupus. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dis moi, j'ai vu beaucoup de disques d'Elysian Fields.
Peux-tu m'en parler ...?


* Elysian Fields / Bleed Your Cedar* 
   1. Lady In The Lake
   2. Jack In The Box
   3. Off Or Out
   4. Fountains On Fire
   5. Star
   6. Anything You Like
   7. Sugarplum Arches
   8. Parachute
   9. Gracie Lyons
  10. Rolling
  11. Mermaid

* Elysian Fields / Elysian Fields* 
   1. Star
   2. Diamonds All Day
   3. Move Me
   4. Get Rich

* Elysian Fields / We... The Enlightened* 
   1. Their Blood Be On Us
   2. I Am The Unknown Sky
   3. Until The Night Cries Rise In Your Heart
   4. ...And The Everdawn Faded Away
   5. Shall They Come Forth Unto Us
   6. Arcana Caelestia
   7. The End Shall Be Tragically Fulfilled
   8. The Last Star Of Heaven Falls
   9. Wither, Oh Divine, Wither

* Elysian Fields / Adelain* 
   1. I Of Forever
   2. As One
   3. Un Sentiment / I Was Dying Once Again
   4. Of Purity And Black
   5. Foredoomed Elegy
   6. Father Forgive Them (For They Don't Know)
   7. Elysian Fields
   8. Deicide / The Auspice

* Elysian Fields / 12 abLAZe* 
   1. Enshield My Hate Eternal
   2. Of Dawns, Perished Tranqullity
   3. Rapture And The Mourning Virtue
   4. Weak We Stand Before Them
   5. Ablazing 12
   6. A Serenade Like Blood Caress
   7. Even If I Could Forgive
   8. The Entreaty Unsung
   9. As The Light Dissapears

* Elysian Fields / Sativa* 
   1. Angel's Cry
   2. Skytrak
   3. Orbital Motions
   4. Never Very Far Away
   5. Music For The Post Holocaust
   6. Elysian Fields
   7. Healing Waters

* Elysian Fields / Jack In The Box / Rolling* 
   1. Jack In The Box (Album Version)
   2. Jack In The Box (DJ Cam Remix)
   3. Rolling (DJ Cam Remix)
   4. Jack In The Box (DJ Cam Remix Instrumental)
   5. Rolling (DJ Cam Remix Instrumental)

* Elysian Fields / Queen Of The Meadow* 
   1. Black Acres
   2. Bayonne
   3. Bend Your Mind
   4. Tides Of The Moon
   5. Hearts Are Open Graves
   6. Rope Of Weeds
   7. Dream Within A Dream
   8. Barely Recognize You
   9. Fright Night
  10. Queen Of The Meadow
  11. Cities Will Fall
  12. Extra

  [/b]


----------



## Fulvio (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Dis moi, j'ai vu beaucoup de disques d'Elysian Fields.
Peux-tu m'en parler ...?

*    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Wow, je ne savais même pas qu'il y en avait autant ! Je ne connais en fait que le premier et le dernier de cette liste, qui sont à ma connaissance les deux albums officiels. Sinon, je crois qu'il existe un disque de reprises de chant yiddish (Jenifer Charles est juive), mais il doit être introuvable, et peut-être sous le manteau peut-on trouver leur "album perdu", enregistré entre Bleed... et Queen... que leur maison de disque refusa de publier, malgré la présence du légendaire Steve Albini aux manettes (Nirvana, Pixies, Dyonisos, PJ Harvey et bien d'autres). Sinon, tu trouveras des interventions de Jenifer et Oren sur un album de Jean-Louis Murat : Mustango (et sur ce même album, on retrouve aussi Calexico, auteurs de mon album du moment : Feast of Wire, j'insiste, j'insiste, mais bon, des albums de cet acabit, il en sort pas tous les jours !)

Voilà, c'est tout, content de t'avoir fait découvrir un truc qui te plait


----------



## Fulvio (14 Mars 2003)

Je me suis renseigné, et on m'a appris qu'il existait un autre groupe du nom d'Elysian Fields qui donnait dans le métal. Fait gaffe si tu passes commande


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Je me suis renseigné, et on m'a appris qu'il existait un autre groupe du nom d'Elysian Fields qui donnait dans le métal. Fait gaffe si tu passes commande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci pour l'info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Très peu pour moi le métal ...


----------



## Cricri (17 Mars 2003)

http://www.npr.org/programs/asc/index.html

 <font color="purple">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The Lost Beatles
Our live show broadcast Friday, March 14th from 2pm to 4pm EST. If you missed it, a video version of the entire program will soon be available in our archives.  </font> 
http://www.npr.org/ramfiles/asc/live/20030314.asclive.beatles.ram


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

http://www.freedom-call.net/lang_english/index.php






C'est super nul .. mais j'suis tellement mort de rire en écoutant .. que j'arrete pas de me le passer ...
Je dois avoir un coté sado-maso ... lol

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Cela me fait rappeler un petit groupe anglais de pop très claire : JAZZ BUTCHER

Pour les amateurs des SMITHS et autres "britpop"




* 

[/QUOTE]

oh purééééééée (maison faite sur le zinc!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'avais pas entendu parler d'eux depuis 92 et une émission inrockuptible de Lenoir...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oh purééééééée (maison faite sur le zinc!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'avais pas entendu parler d'eux depuis 92 et une émission inrockuptible de Lenoir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cela fait également un bail que je n'entends plus rien concernant Pat FISH. Mais à force d'entendre du jazz ici, "she's on drugs" est revenu me trotter dans la tête !


Plus contemporain, l'album " Keep on your mean side" du duo THE KILLS. Outre un nom de groupe qui tue, excellente "fusion" entre PJ HARVEY pour la voix (surtout son 1er album Dry) et la musique des WHITE STRIPES.
Un album simple, dépouillé mais très intense.
Duo à suivre et achat conseillé.


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

on se voit quand Karlitou? on a des trucs à se dire !!


----------



## Fulvio (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
Plus contemporain, l'album " Keep on your mean side" du duo THE KILLS. Outre un nom de groupe qui tue, excellente "fusion" entre PJ HARVEY pour la voix (surtout son 1er album Dry) et la musique des WHITE STRIPES.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dry ! Ah, Dry, un truc insurpassable... Ce disque est... oh là là... Plants and Rags... Water... Foutain... Oh my lover... Après, PJ devint bourgeoise, quoique pas mauvaise.
Et le dernier single des White Stripes n'est pas mal non plus. Z'ont une basse maintenant ?!
Dois-je en conclure que The Kills puisse me plaire ?
(reviens tout juste d'un concert de David Gray, superbe, quoique plein d'irlandais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Mars 2003)

Best Of The Complete Savoy &amp; Dile Studio Recordings






Des morceaux rares ... du bon ... tres bon ... Charlie Parker !

1. Tiny's Tempo - Tiny Grimes
2. Koko - Charlie Parker's Re-Boppers
3. Moose the Mooche - Charlie Parker Septet
4. Yardbird Suite - Charlie Parker Septet
5. Ornithology - Charlie Parker Septet
6. Night in Tunisia - Charlie Parker Septet (*avec un solo break qui tuuuueee !! *)
7. Cool Blues - Charlie Parker Quartet
8. Relaxin' at Camarillo - Charlie Parker's New Stars
9. Chasin' the Bird - Charlie Parker's All Stars
10. Cheryl - Charlie Parker's All Stars
11. Milestones - Miles Davis
12. Embraceable You - Charlie Parker Quintet
13. Scrapple From the Apple - Charlie Parker Quintet
14. Out of Nowhere - Charlie Parker Quintet
15. Quasimado - Charlie Parker Sextet
16. Crazeology - Charlie Parker Sextet
17. Bluebird - Charlie Parker's All Stars
18. Au-Leu-Cha - Charlie Parker's All Stars
19. Parker's Mood - Charlie Parker's All Stars
20. Merry Go Round - Charlie Parker's All Stars


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

1. We Speak
2. Strength And Sanity
3. Quite Please
4. Moods In Free Time
5. Man Of Words 
6. Hazy Blues
7. A New Day


Booker Little, Ron Carter, Eric Dolphy, Max Roach, Don Freidman...

et ce sax qui pleure sur Moods in Free Time, sacré Dolphy.

Sacré toucher de lèvres pour Booker aussi (de ma part, c'est plus qu'un compliment)


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

J'ai pas le même disque mais je dois avoir à peu près les morceaux (entre un double CD des Savoy master takes, une anthologie en triple CD chez Giants of Jazz). De toutes façons, avec Bird, on descend rarement des nuages quand on ne monte pas au 7ème ciel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. je fais référence au post de [MGZ]Slug.


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Best Of The Complete Savoy &amp; Dile Studio Recordings



Des morceaux rares ... du bon ... tres bon ... Charlie Parker !

* 

[/QUOTE]

je confirme
et l'intégrale vaut également le coup d'oreille


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Dry ! Ah, Dry, un truc insurpassable... Ce disque est... oh là là... Plants and Rags... Water... Foutain... Oh my lover... Après, PJ devint bourgeoise, quoique pas mauvaise.
Et le dernier single des White Stripes n'est pas mal non plus. Z'ont une basse maintenant ?!
Dois-je en conclure que The Kills puisse me plaire ?
(reviens tout juste d'un concert de David Gray, superbe, quoique plein d'irlandais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui et oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, pas entendu le dernier single des WHITE STRIPES mais l'album doit sortir ce 1er avril (ce n'est pas une blague) et ne devrait pas décevoir (pas de surproduction en perspective). Malgré le plein de leur compte en banque, la grosse tête n'est pas au rendez-vous


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * on se voit quand Karlitou? on a des trucs à se dire !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a des chances effectivement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je regarde la date des AES parisiennes et je te ferais signe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé pour cet aparté. Vous pouvez reprendre le contrôle de ce message


----------



## Fulvio (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
Par contre, pas entendu le dernier single des WHITE STRIPES mais l'album doit sortir ce 1er avril (ce n'est pas une blague) et ne devrait pas décevoir (pas de surproduction en perspective). Malgré le plein de leur compte en banque, la grosse tête n'est pas au rendez-vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

On ne pourra jamais accusé de grosse tête un groupe qui a refusé un million de dollars pour une pub gap ! En tous cas, ce nouveau single est pas mal du tout ; une basse (et pour eux c'est une nouveauté) qui boucle et donne un groove bien crade au morceau, un riff de guitare tout Stoogien sur le refrain, et la voix de Jack White, avec ce je ne sais quoi dans la tessiture qui accroche.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

On ne pourra jamais accusé de grosse tête un groupe qui a refusé un million de dollars pour une pub gap !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement ! Je suis resté tout con lorsque j'ai vu que Kim Gordon (SONIC YOUTH) avait participé à cette campagne de pub. Mais elle a au moins l'excuse d'avoir une petite fille à élever


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mars 2003)

Pour rester chez les gens intègres, The ELECTRIC FRESCO alias le Kid Pharaon pour les "vieux" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec un bel album pop/folk.






Une poignée de ballades lumineuses, de folksongs limpides. C'est par ce très court album (7 titres mais vendu à un prix rock'n'roll de 10 Euros) que Kid Pharaon fait son retour sous le nom de The Electric Fresco, après dix d'absence.

Un peu de douceur et de rêve dans un monde de m....

J'allais oublier le label bordelais responsable de ce disque : 
Vicious Circle 
Une petite visite pour découvrie leurs autres production (du Dub des IMPROVISATORS DUB au rock des GIRLS vs BOYS).


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour rester chez les gens intègres, The ELECTRIC FRESCO alias le Kid Pharaon pour les "vieux" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec un bel album pop/folk. * 

[/QUOTE]

he loves bykes ?


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mars 2003)

Facile mais joli


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Facile mais joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je me souviens de cette chanson alors que oui, ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas écouté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une dizaine d'années environ.


----------



## Fulvio (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Effectivement ! Je suis resté tout con lorsque j'ai vu que Kim Gordon (SONIC YOUTH) avait participé à cette campagne de pub. Mais elle a au moins l'excuse d'avoir une petite fille à élever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil, mais pour Jon Spencer (pour Calvin Klein, je crois). Mais lui à un fils (et un sacré canon en guise de femme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Effectivement ! Je suis resté tout con lorsque j'ai vu que Kim Gordon (SONIC YOUTH) avait participé à cette campagne de pub. Mais elle a au moins l'excuse d'avoir une petite fille à élever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et thurston qui en profite pour enregistrer des disques invendables avec Loren Mazzacane Connors !!


----------



## ficelle (19 Mars 2003)

_mais c'qui est vraiment chouette, c'est quand je rentre le soir
Chuis vraiment crevé, j'ai envie de m'asseoir
C'est à ce moment là, lorsque chuis bien nase
Que j'mets sur le Sony, un bon disque de jazz...

Ah la trompette dans le jazz..._ 

bon, tu la sors ta trompette, alèm ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

bon, tu la sors ta trompette, alèm ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux que j'en fasse une photo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle couine sur les lèvres de mon frère depuis.


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2003)

c'est maintenant sur nova, 101.5 à paris... DJ Spooky !!!!


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * c'est maintenant sur nova, 101.5 à paris... DJ Spooky !!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouééééééééé, j'arrive pile pour ça chez toi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spooky nous a honoré d'un grand moment à Amiens il y a deux ans, c'est un type adorable, disponible, se roulant des trucs bizarres sur scène, déconnant avec tout le monde au café avant.  c'est un pote à Arto Lindsay, ce qui ne gache rien !!! écoutez le !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2003)

Outre sa venue le 7 juillet prochain à Locarno, R.E.M. vient d'annoncer *sa présence* le 27 juillet au *Paléo Festival**. Petit hic: ils doivent bien décevoir leurs fans espagnols, un concert était prévu à cette date: annulé.

Bon, je me tâte: j'ai déjà des billets pour Locarno... mais c'est pas la porte à côté... Et d'un autre côté je n'apprécie pas vraiment l'ambiance Paléo, où il faut presque se faufiler entre les poussettes pour voir quelquechose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Elysian Fields

Wow, je ne savais même pas qu'il y en avait autant ! Je ne connais en fait que le premier et le dernier de cette liste, qui sont à ma connaissance les deux albums officiels. 

Voilà, c'est tout, content de t'avoir fait découvrir un truc qui te plait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu avais raison ils n'ont fait que les deux albums que tu m'as indiqué. 
En tout cas j'ai du mal a m'en passer.
Et ma fille Marie (14 ans adore alors qu'elle n'écoute que de la house)


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Outre sa venue le 7 juillet prochain à Locarno, R.E.M. vient d'annoncer sa présence le 27 juillet au Paléo Festival. Petit hic: ils doivent bien décevoir leurs fans espagnols, un concert était prévu à cette date: annulé.

Bon, je me tâte: j'ai déjà des billets pour Locarno... mais c'est pas la porte à côté... Et d'un autre côté je n'apprécie pas vraiment l'ambiance Paléo, où il faut presque se faufiler entre les poussettes pour voir quelquechose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Eh bien... Viens à Vienne la veille ! c'est à une heure et demie de Genève, le théatre antique est un espace magnifique, et en plus de REM, tu auras the Czars et Nada Surf ! Et pis je pourrais t'offrir une bière, aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2003)

Soyez de la fête avec « *Mes Souliers sont Rouges* » !! 

En concert à Meyrin (Genève) demain soir à l'UnderTown 

C'est un groupe de 5 normands,  5 superbes voix qui nous assurent des choeurs extraordinaires ! 
Instrumentation exclusivement acoustique !
Qui conjugue avec malice un répertoire de composition française, de traditionnel québécois ou irlandais.
Dans une ambiance folk gorgée de violon, harmonica, d'accordéon, guitare, contrebasse, piano, banjo, mandoline et de podorythmie.

Leur secret ? 
Une cuillère de joie de vivre, une grosse pincée d'humour et beaucoup, beaucoup d'enthousiasme !!

Venez faire la fête avec moi, danser, chanter taper du pied avec Mes souliers sont Rouges !!

Ils sont trop géniaux !! A ne pas manquer  !!!  (sous réserve, bien entendu, que cela ne soit pas votre style de 'zique)

Pour le savoir Jetez y une écoute ! (puis cliquer sur les albums)

Vous l'aurez deviné... C'est là, l'un de mes coups d'coeur  d'hier, d'aujourd'hui et de demain !!


----------



## bonpat (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Re: Avis aux habitants de Suisse et France de la région...

Soyez de la fête avec « Mes Souliers sont Rouges » !! 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Les parisiens n'ont pas le droit de venir ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Les parisiens n'ont pas le droit de venir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais qu'est-ce qui faut pas attendre des fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Biensûr que si,  tout le monde peut venir simplement pour tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'la région
ça vous faire un sacré bout chemin... alors à demain soir  !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Soyez de la fête avec « Mes Souliers sont Rouges » !! 

En concert à Meyrin (Genève) demain soir à l'UnderTown 

C'est un groupe de 5 normands,  5 superbes voix qui nous assurent des choeurs extraordinaires ! 
Instrumentation exclusivement acoustique !
Qui conjugue avec malice un répertoire de composition française, de traditionnel québécois ou irlandais.
Dans une ambiance folk gorgée de violon, harmonica, d'accordéon, guitare, contrebasse, piano, banjo, mandoline et de podorythmie.

Leur secret ? 
Une cuillère de joie de vivre, une grosse pincée d'humour et beaucoup, beaucoup d'enthousiasme !!

Venez faire la fête avec moi, danser, chanter taper du pied avec Mes souliers sont Rouges !!

Ils sont trop géniaux !! A ne pas manquer  !!!  (sous réserve, bien entendu, que cela ne soit pas votre style de 'zique)

Pour le savoir Jetez y une écoute ! (puis cliquer sur les albums)

Vous l'aurez deviné... C'est là, l'un de mes coups d'coeur  d'hier, d'aujourd'hui et de demain !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

N'oubliez pas c'est ce soir !   Et si jamais, j'ai un billet pour si ça intéresse quelqu'un ou quelqu'une


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2003)

J'aime bien *Sita*. Le duo avec le groupe français Kyo (_Le chemin_) est sympa...

Mais... J'ai appris l'autre jour que Sita n'était autre que la gagnante de la StarAcademy version hollandaise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est grave docteur...


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

N'oubliez pas c'est ce soir !   Et si jamais, j'ai un billet pour si ça intéresse quelqu'un ou quelqu'une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant, qu'elle nous a bien tenté, elle pourrait avoir la décence de nous raconter...
Ou alors elle récupère encore... et alors là c'était très très bien.


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2003)

maintenant sur arte, en live !


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2003)

bof bof pour shivaree !


----------



## maousse (26 Mars 2003)

sinon, norah jones dans cette même émission la semaine prochaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est quand même bien de voir un peu de musique à la télé, ça change


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

correction : de bonne musique a la tele


----------



## ficelle (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * sinon, norah jones dans cette même émission la semaine prochaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

avec le chanteur de king crimson d'apres la bande annonce...
ça devrait etre sympathique


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * bof bof pour shivaree !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as écouté quoi, où, comment ?


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

shivaree c'est à écouter ou à voir ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * shivaree c'est à écouter ou à voir ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

RV ... la tv c'est comme la radio ... sauf qu'il y a l'image


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

RV ... la tv c'est comme la radio ... sauf qu'il y a l'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne parlais pas de cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais de shivaree en général


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je ne parlais pas de cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais de shivaree en général 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ooohhhhhh ... et en plus il matte ...


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

ooohhhhhh ... et en plus il matte ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non je n'ai pas vu, je posais juste la question


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non je n'ai pas vu, je posais juste la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh ben moi, je l'ai vu en vrai, nananère


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non je n'ai pas vu, je posais juste la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

RV, Shivaree est mongroupe préférée du moment, comme tu le sais je ne suis plus un djeun's.
La chanteuse de ce groupe, Ambrosia Parsley a une voix d'une suavité (?) à me faire oublier de me lever le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, elle est tout à fait à mon goût (j'ai plusieurs goûts) physiquement, ce qui ne gâte rien.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Eh ben moi, je l'ai vu en vrai, nananère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

putain ! quelle chatte ! euh pardon, tu as bien de la chance.


----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Mars 2003)

THE album des B52'S !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * THE album des B52'S !




* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi... j'aime mieux ceux-ci de B52... Plutôt que ceux qui font la une ces jours-ci.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

Tout simplement


----------



## Fulvio (1 Avril 2003)

"Elle manque de punch, cette version" me dit Florent. "Et il a une voix pourri, ton Johnny Cash" ajoute Sonia. Les bras m'en tombent. Voilà ce que me dit ce couple d'amis, pourtant ouvert aux musiques différentes, à l'écoute d'une reprise de Depeche Mode (Sonia est fan) par Johnny Cash. Merde alors !

Non, mais là, vraiment, je m'insurge,  on ne peut pas dire ça !  Faire ces reproches à Johnny Cash, parrain de l'Americana et légende vivante, trompe-la-mort patenté, non, on ne peut pas !

D'abord, on ne peut pas reprocher à Johnny Cash, plus de 70 piges au compteur, de manquer de punch. Ce type est un vétéran, qui a vécu bien des excès et frôlé par deux ou trois fois la mort ; aujourd'hui, il est alerte, et c'est déjà pas mal pour un type qu'on a cru condamné par parkinson ou alzheimer (je sais plus lequel, peut-être les deux). D'ailleurs, cette version de Personal Jesus, à défaut de "punch", ne manque pas d'intensité, ni de force, certainement pas ! (crédit spécial à John "Red Hot" Frusciante, guitariste invité)

Quant à la voix, cette voix de revenant... Pourrie ?! Pour moi, non ! Pourquoi ? Pour le vécu de ce type, je crois, un type qui à toujours fait une country loin des clichés et de la redneck-attitude, qui se tient toujours debout alors que 10 générations de p'tits jeunes ont passé, le temps d'une carrière bien remplie (des hauts très haut et des bas très bas), alors cette voix d'outre-tombe, autant dire qu'elle colle vraiment bien à ce personnage toujours vêtu en noir, gothique comme l'Amérique sudiste, folle furieuse, un flingue à la main droite, une bible dans la gauche.

Bon, j'ai ré-essayé avec la reprise de Nine-Inch Nails par le même Johnny Cash (Sonia est aussi fan de NIN) z'ont l'ai de plus apprécier...






Bon, en même temps, vous devez vous en foutre, mais fallait que ça sorte.


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

Ah Johnny Cash ! Déjà un vieux souvenir. Mon père me ramennais des 33 tours des US lorsqu'il faisait des déplacement pour son entreprise (Kodak).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)

Il méritait bien un hommage dans ces pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Le Gognol* après de longues nuits froides, mais pas solitaires du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec  Rébecca et...(+ de détails dans le lien) il a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*içi*


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *





 Il méritait bien un hommage dans ces pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Gognol après de longues nuits froides, mais pas solitaires du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]






 Merci beaucoup Scarab', je suis très touché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre la photo n'est pas très ressemblante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Avec  Rébecca et...(+ de détails dans le lien) il a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


içi * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci beaucoup encore une fois, mais en fait il n'y avait pas la moindre intervention de Rébecca jusqu'à présent sur cette page ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je viens donc d'urgence de la modifier et d'ajouter le petit jam sur "You Outgha Know" de Alanis Morissette que j'avais proposé sur ces forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Merci beaucoup encore une fois, mais en fait il n'y avait pas la moindre intervention de Rébecca jusqu'à présent sur cette page ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je viens donc d'urgence de la modifier et d'ajouter le petit jam sur "You Outgha Know" de Alanis Morissette que j'avais proposé sur ces forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+     * 

[/QUOTE]

Je citais surtout son soutien, mais l'ajout du morceau est une bonne idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour la photo rétablissons la vérité


----------



## Laurent T (2 Avril 2003)

Désolé mais j'ai pas lu tout le sujet (flémaïte aïgue) mais pour ceux que ça intéresse Radiohead jouera aux arènes de Nîmes le 14 juillet 2003, ça va le faire grave de chez grave ! POur avoir vu Radiohead plusieurs fois dans des théâtres antiques (Vaison et Arles) je peux vous dire que ça vaut son pesant de cacahuètes...
Sinon dans le genre rock qui bouge, Muse passera le 18 novembre à Paris Bercy, ça risque d'être super aussi


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2003)

Alanis revient par chez nous:

Le 18 juillet à Zürich, le 20 à Berne au Gurten Festival et le 23 à Nyon pour Paléo.

T'es content Bebert? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon moi je sais pas quoi faire... je vais quand même pas y aller les trois fois.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * Sinon dans le genre rock qui bouge, Muse passera le 18 novembre à Paris Bercy, ça risque d'être super aussi   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'y serai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre j'espère pouvoir les voir encore une fois dans une salle plus petite. Ca va manquer ça sinon...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Je citais surtout son soutien, mais l'ajout du morceau est une bonne idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boarf, c'est pas grand chose ce truc, juste un petit délire.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Et pour la photo rétablissons la vérité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Humf, je crois que je regrette un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Humf, je crois que je regrette un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Arff c'est parce que tu vois les choses de l'intérieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est bien cette photo,et, la légende "Gognol le vrai" s'imposait.


----------



## Laurent T (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

J'y serai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre j'espère pouvoir les voir encore une fois dans une salle plus petite. Ca va manquer ça sinon...

'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne te le fais pas dire... J'ai eu la chance de les voir pas mal de fois (marseille, cannes, six four, nimes et montpellier), et même de faire connaissance avec eux... mais à bercy ça risque de bouger un maximum !!


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2003)

on avait deja parlé de  Stopdewar , le morceau anti-guerre du sergent garcia, en telechargement libre.
maintenant, c'est au tour de  Michael Franti, et de son groupe Spearhead de nous offrir  un morceau pour la paix. 

quoi, vouis ne connaissez pas micheal Franti, ancien membre des Disposeable Heroes of Hypoprisy et des Beatnigs !!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * on avait deja parlé de  Stopdewar , le morceau anti-guerre du sergent garcia, en telechargement libre.
maintenant, c'est au tour de  Michael Franti, et de son groupe Spearhead de nous offrir  un morceau pour la paix. 

quoi, vouis ne connaissez pas micheal Franti, ancien membre des Disposeable Heroes of Hypoprisy et des Beatnigs !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

The Disposable Heroes ! Il faut les connaitre ne serait-ce que pour "Television, the drug of the nation" et leur reprise du "California uber alles" des Dead Kennedys ...

Sinon, un petit site réunissant toutes les contributions musicales des américains pas cons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est par  là 
A ne pas confondre avec ceux dont les convictions s'arrêtent là où débutent leur compte en  banque .......


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

The Disposable Heroes ! Il faut les connaitre ne serait-ce que pour "Television, the drug of the nation" et leur reprise du "California uber alles" des Dead Kennedys ....[/url]      * 

[/QUOTE]

'tain, je les avais raté aux transmusicales de 93 ou 94, mais j'ai eu l'occasion de les voir dans un megamix de martin meissonier.. ça donnait bien la scie circulaire sur scene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon, les "rares" concert de franti and speahread en europe sont toujours des grand moments de bonheur


----------



## peel.emma (4 Avril 2003)

Hell, in the jungle groove... aucune chance de ne voir jamais James Brown, et pourtant...


----------



## ApplePie (6 Avril 2003)

il reste un très grand chanteur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2003)

Deux ans  déjà





 ça passe !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Un peu décevant finalement. Je m'attendais à du Placebo. C'est bien ce que j'ai entendu. Seulement....cet album manque de fraicheur et d'originalité à mon gout. Bref, il ne répond pas à mes attentes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il est sympa quand même


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





Un peu décevant finalement. Je m'attendais à du Placebo. C'est bien ce que j'ai entendu. Seulement....cet album manque de fraicheur et d'originalité à mon gout. Bref, il ne répond pas à mes attentes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chuis bien d'accord. Ils n'ont jamais fait mieux que "Without You I'm Nothing", le deuxième...

'+


----------



## Laurent T (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





Un peu décevant finalement. Je m'attendais à du Placebo. C'est bien ce que j'ai entendu. Seulement....cet album manque de fraicheur et d'originalité à mon gout. Bref, il ne répond pas à mes attentes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il est sympa quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas écouté encore, juste The Bitter End qui est du Placebo tout craché... Brian disait qu'il voulait revenir à une approche plus Without You I'm Nothing... Dommage ce n'est pas forcément bon de regarder derrière : Taste In Men ou Spit and Malice sur Black Market était franchement pas mal et vraiment nouveaux.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2003)

Placebo fait du Placebo. Rien de bien neuf...on fait du surplace !

Seule la reprise de Daddy Cool me fait sourire (j'aime beaucoup le remake à la guitare avec les choeurs : on dirait du karaoké !)


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Seule la reprise de Daddy Cool me fait sourire (j'aime beaucoup le remake à la guitare avec les choeurs : on dirait du karaoké !)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Cette reprise, je la trouve insupportable, même pas drôle. En plus, ils nous avait déjà fait le coup avec la reprise de ce tube 80's qui illustrait une pub pour une voiture française, c'était déjà pas terrible. Pourtant, j'ai ouïe dire qu'il leur arrivaient de reprendre les Pixies sur scène (le sublime Where is my mind, m'a dit ma soeur qui est fan) alors pourquoi tout ces trucs débiles sur disque ? Par contre j'ai bien aimé le premier single extrait de ce Sleeping with ghost.
Bizarre cette pochette, on jurerait une pub Levi's.

Coup de coeur du moment : The Kills (merci Karl 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Coup de pompe : Daddy cool par Placebo
Achats prévus : White Stripes, Howe Gelb, The Roots, Cat Power, Radio 4, Turin Brakes... (une règle d'or : ne jamais rédiger de listes, en oublier la moitié devant le rayon et ainsi ne pas trop agresser son porte-monnaie...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2003)

Au risque d'en décevoir beaucoup : mes préférés du moment = Linkin Park ...
Les transitions mélodieuses du "soft" vers le "métal" conviennent bien à mon état d'esprit du moment.....


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Au risque d'en décevoir beaucoup : mes préférés du moment = Linkin Park ...
Les transitions mélodieuses du "soft" vers le "métal" conviennent bien à mon état d'esprit du moment..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu veux nous faire croire que t'as 50 piges ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Et tu veux nous faire croire que t'as 50 piges ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...tu as devant toi un ex-fan de Metallica du temps de leur splendeur... alors, Linkin Park, je les écoute parfois pour trouver le sommeil lors de mes longues nuits d'errance spirituelle...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Coup de coeur du moment : The Kills (merci Karl 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Coup de pompe : Daddy cool par Placebo
Achats prévus : White Stripes, Howe Gelb, The Roots, Cat Power, Radio 4, Turin Brakes... (une règle d'or : ne jamais rédiger de listes, en oublier la moitié devant le rayon et ainsi ne pas trop agresser son porte-monnaie...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le WHITE STRIPES est acheté et survolé : ni déçu ni enthousiasmé à la première écoute.
 Par contre, RADIO 4 est excellent. Le mélange rock/punk/disco fonctionne à merveille. Sur scène, de ce que j'ai lu, c'est explosif. L'esprit des CLASH période Sandinista est présent. A acheter les yeux fermés (pour pogoter sur de la disco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2003)

miam ... j'ai decouvert ca avant hier ... ok, c'est loin d'être jeune, mais il y a un paquet de pointures ... Davic Allen, Didier Malherbe, Pierre Moerlen, etc ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2003)

sinon, un truc que je trouve énorme :






rahhh van der graaf !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Le WHITE STRIPES est acheté et survolé : ni déçu ni enthousiasmé à la première écoute.
 Par contre, RADIO 4 est excellent. Le mélange rock/punk/disco fonctionne à merveille. Sur scène, de ce que j'ai lu, c'est explosif. L'esprit des CLASH période Sandinista est présent. A acheter les yeux fermés (pour pogoter sur de la disco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* 

[/QUOTE]

OK, j'hésitais pour ce Radio 4, mais je vais y aller, alors. Faut dire que leur "Dance to the underground" à le don de se scotcher sur les tympans et de provoquer un irrépressible mouvement de va et vient latéral du bassin ; j'avais juste peur que ça ne soit qu'un "one-shot" comme on dit, avec un reste d'album médiocre. Je te fais confiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(en fait, je préfère me déhancher sur du punk plutôt que de pogoter sur de la disco, mais dans le fond, ça revient au même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

"Alrite ? Com'on ! Alrite ? Dance to the un-der-ground  ! Dance to the un-der-ground !"


----------



## KARL40 (8 Avril 2003)

L'album se termine par une chanson qui se nomme "New Disco". Tu comprendras alors pourquoi je parle de pogoter sur de la disco


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...tu as devant toi un ex-fan de Metallica du temps de leur splendeur... alors, Linkin Park, je les écoute parfois pour trouver le sommeil lors de mes longues nuits d'errance spirituelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh, t'as essayé System of A Down ? Non ? Alors essaye ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Laurent T (8 Avril 2003)

Oui pareil TheBig, je te recommande vivement System Of A Down (3 albums à l'actif : SOAD, Toxicity, et Steal This Album !). Ca arrache les cages à miel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2003)

Oups, je pensais que vous parliez de *S.O.A.P.*...


----------



## maousse (8 Avril 2003)

Olivier, t'as une petite soeur pour connaitre tous ces groupes ?


----------



## maousse (8 Avril 2003)

(j'ai pas résisté à mettre un image, et puis bon, j'ai bien mérité ça aprsè avoir survécu à l'intro en flash de ce site à la noix.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

....


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Olivier, t'as une petite soeur pour connaitre tous ces groupes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, une petite soeur, mais elle écoute pas ça... J'ai surtout une bonne mémoire aussi... Elles cartonnaient en 1998 avec _This is how we party_.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (17 Avril 2003)

Coup de cur du moment : l'import 'Black Beauty' et son final époustouflant


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

et thurston qui en profite pour enregistrer des disques invendables avec Loren Mazzacane Connors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A propos de Thurston Moore: il a créé un site ouèbe regroupant un cinquantaine de mp3 en free download provenant d'artistes manifestants contre la "politique" étrangère des USA. On y retrouve bien sur "youth against fascism" de Sonic Youth, un Beaste Boys, 2 Cat Power... Tres bien d'ailleurs Cat Power!
Pour les mp3 voir le site listé ci dessous sous le nom de protest records


----------



## tomtom (17 Avril 2003)

*boog-ia*






Un cd demo dont les 3 magnifiques titres sont à télécharger gratuitement sur leur  site

_Attention, c'est pas du jazz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Fulvio (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
 Tres bien d'ailleurs Cat Power!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent dernier album : You are Free, un de mes favoris du moments.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Excellent dernier album : You are Free, un de mes favoris du moments.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cat Power bientot en concert en auvergne!
Par ailleurs lupus yonderboy tu as droit a mon respect éternel pour avoir choisi le singe de Doolitle de comme avatard


----------



## Fulvio (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Cat Power bientot en concert en auvergne!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et aussi à Lyon, m'a t-on dit, cool.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Par ailleurs lupus yonderboy tu as droit a mon respect éternel pour avoir choisi le singe de Doolitle de comme avatard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était ça ou la danseuse flamenco de Surfer Rosa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaah, les Pixies... coup de coeur musical éternel.


----------



## ficelle (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Aaah, les Pixies... coup de coeur musical éternel.
* 

[/QUOTE]

un des plus grand concerts de ma vie malgres la migraine persistante dont j'etais victime ce soir là... hey !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

un des plus grand concerts de ma vie malgres la migraine persistante dont j'etais victime ce soir là... hey !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi je les ai vu 2 fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une fois a Nice l'autre aux Eurockéenes de Belfort et cerise sur le gateau le concert avait été enregistré par B. Lenoir et diffusé 1 mois après. J'ai encore la K7


----------



## Fulvio (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ben moi je les ai vu 2 fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une fois a Nice l'autre aux Eurockéenes de Belfort et cerise sur le gateau le concert avait été enregistré par B. Lenoir et diffusé 1 mois après. J'ai encore la K7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas sympa de me narguer comme ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'étais trop jeune, à la grande époque des Pixies, et je ne les ai découverts qu'avec le best of de 96. Ca restera comme ma grosse claque musicale (jusqu'à l'envie de me mettre à la guitare) et mon plus grand regret d'indie-fan : ne pas avoir pu les voir sur scène.

Franck, Kim, Joey, David, des millions de fans de part le monde n'attendent qu'une seule chose...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Franck, Kim, Joey, David, des millions de fans de part le monde n'attendent qu'une seule chose...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord. J'ai peur que la magie ne soit rompue et avec les Pixies tout etait question de magie. On a vu trop de reformations plus ou moins foireuses d'excellents groupes (Bauhaus, Velvet Underground...) ou la magie avait disparue et ou le groupe etait en roue libre. Mieux vaut rester sur quelques excellents albums + quelques lives et rarertés de l'epoque plutot que d'etre decu par une reformation plus ou moins bidouillée par la maison de disque et qui sentirait probablement plus le renfermé (ou pire l'airwick senteur lavande) que la fraicheur des petits matins de Boston (!)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

On a vu trop de reformations plus ou moins foireuses d'excellents groupes (Bauhaus, Velvet Underground...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Et je ne parle meme pas de The Cure qui se ridiculise d'album en album depuis Disintegration


----------



## Laurent T (17 Avril 2003)

with your feet on the air and your head on the ground ...........


----------



## KARL40 (17 Avril 2003)

J'en profite pour (re)parler du dernier album de FUGAZI "The argument"






Ils ont (r)ajouté de la "pop" à leur hardcore pour un résultat qui peut déplaire aux "coreux de base" mais offre une véritable porte d'entrée à leur composition (et à mon album préféré "repeater").


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * J'en profite pour (re)parler du dernier album de FUGAZI "The argument"






Ils ont (r)ajouté de la "pop" à leur hardcore pour un résultat qui peut déplaire aux "coreux de base" mais offre une véritable porte d'entrée à leur composition (et à mon album préféré "repeater").    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui tres bien ca Fugazi et ca n'a jamais été du hardcore de base. Pareil pour une de leur branche dissidente: girls against boys dont le dernier album (j'ai oublié le titre) est excellent (comme les autres d'ailleurs)


----------



## KARL40 (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ah oui tres bien ca Fugazi et ca n'a jamais été du hardcore de base. Pareil pour une de leur branche dissidente: girls against boys dont le dernier album (j'ai oublié le titre) est excellent (comme les autres d'ailleurs)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Exact, c'est pour cela que je ne parlais que des amateurs de hardcore. Leur musique a toujours été plus subtile et "harmonieuse".
Le premier album de GVSB doit être "venus luxure". Leur petit dernier est sorti en France par l'intermédiaire des excellents  vicious circle


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Exact, c'est pour cela que je ne parlais que des amateurs de hardcore. Leur musique a toujours été plus subtile et "harmonieuse".
Le premier album de GVSB doit être "venus luxure". Leur petit dernier est sorti en France par l'intermédiaire des excellents  vicious circle * 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens de rentrer chez moi. Verification faite le dernier GVB c'est "you can't fight what you can't see". Un titre de circonstances...
Si non dans mes dernieres nouveautées préférées il y a bien sur "Vertigone" de Venus (des Belges ca va plaire a thebig) et le un peu moins connu mais néanmoins excellent "33" de Red (un Lillois sosie de Lénine qui fait une sorte de blues décharné). En remontant un peu dans le temps j'ai addoré Blue Bob avec David Lynch mais l'effet s'épuise un peu avec le temps. Son énorme (on dirait Marylin Manson qui fait du blues) mais compos inégales...


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

I don't want to start any blasphemous rumours
But I think that's God 's got a sick sense of humour
and whan I die
I expect to find Him laughing


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> * I don't want to start any blasphemous rumours
But I think that's God 's got a sick sense of humour
and whan I die
I expect to find Him laughing

* 

[/QUOTE]

Your own personnal jesus
Someone to hear your prayers
Someone who cares 
...


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2003)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec ces longs week-ends, c'est que l'on en profite pour ranger un peu et (re)tomber sur des disques que l'on avait (presque) oublié.






tssst tssst tssst ... It doesn't matter .... boom boom boom

Les voisins adorent


----------



## bateman (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

un des plus grand concerts de ma vie malgres la migraine persistante dont j'etais victime ce soir là... hey !   * 

[/QUOTE]

héhé. idem, Pixies Septembre 1990 Paris.
so long..


----------



## bateman (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas sympa de me narguer comme ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'étais trop jeune, à la grande époque des Pixies, et je ne les ai découverts qu'avec le best of de 96. Ca restera comme ma grosse claque musicale (jusqu'à l'envie de me mettre à la guitare) et mon plus grand regret d'indie-fan : ne pas avoir pu les voir sur scène.

Franck, Kim, Joey, David, des millions de fans de part le monde n'attendent qu'une seule chose...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que la grande période correspond à Com'on Pilgrim Surfer Rosa Doolittle.

je les ai vu pour Bossanova, c'était déjà un poil tard, mais parfait.


----------



## bateman (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Ce qu'il y a de bien avec ces longs week-ends, c'est que l'on en profite pour ranger un peu et (re)tomber sur des disques que l'on avait (presque) oublié.






tssst tssst tssst ... It doesn't matter .... boom boom boom

Les voisins adorent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé, ça ne s'oublie pas, Boréalis 1996, du papier magique, terrible. vraiment.


----------



## peel.emma (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Your own personnal jesus
Someone to hear your prayers
Someone who cares 
...   * 

[/QUOTE]






 that was fuckin' good in our ears... who cares now about masters and servants?


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Je suis à la recherche d'une chanson qui passait assez souvent sur FIP.
Je ne connaîs ni l'interprète, ni l'auteur.
La seule chose dont je me souvienne c'est d'un prénom que le chanteur répétait sans cesse : Natacha.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Fulvio (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je suis à la recherche d'une chanson qui passait assez souvent sur FIP.
Je ne connaîs ni l'interprète, ni l'auteur.
La seule chose dont je me souvienne c'est d'un prénom que le chanteur répétait sans cesse : Natacha.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci par avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

"Natasha / moi je reste attaché / à ta douce personne / ma tendre ma mignonne / ma natasha à moi"

C'est ça ?

Cerzinski, ou un truc polono-imprononçable comme ça.


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

"Natasha / moi je reste attaché / à ta douce personne / ma tendre ma mignonne / ma natasha à moi"

C'est ça ?

Cerzinski, ou un truc polono-imprononçable comme ça.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, je crois que c'est ça, merci, merci beaucoup, aurais tu le titre par hasard ?


----------



## Fulvio (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, je crois que c'est ça, merci, merci beaucoup, aurais tu le titre par hasard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh... Natasha, je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, pour le nom de l'artiste, je suis pas sûr à trois lettres près, pour le nom d'album, j'en ai pas la moindre idée, pour le nom de la chanson, je pense pas me tromper


----------



## Fulvio (25 Avril 2003)

Ah, ça y est, j'ai retrouvé : Czerkinsky, album éponyme, année 2000, chanson Natacha.

www.canoe.qc.ca/TempoMusiqueDisquesC/czerkinsky.html

Malin, j'ai la ritournelle dans la tête, maintenant


----------



## KARL40 (25 Avril 2003)

Juste pour rectifier le nom : Gregori Czerkinsky.

Il jouait avant dans un groupe kitsch "MIKADO" (pochettes de PIERRE&amp;GILLES).


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Et bien je n'en reviens pas, ça fait je ne sais combien de temps que je cherche, j'avais même essayé de contacter FIP (rien), alors merci beaucoup et bravo


----------



## Fulvio (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et bien je n'en reviens pas, ça fait je ne sais combien de temps que je cherche, j'avais même essayé de contacter FIP (rien), alors merci beaucoup et bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout le plaisir fûtpour moi


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

Pour ceux qui ne les auraient pas, 4AD (maison de disque) ressort tous les albums des PIXIES (sans aucun bonus par contre). Cela va du "Come on Pilgrim" au "Trompe le monde". Avis à ceux qui auraient loupé des épisodes !

Puisque l'on parle de porte-monnaie, les fabuleux LITTLE RABBITS viennent de sortir un "best of" avec des titres re-mixés. Allez-y les yeux fermés


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *  les fabuleux LITTLE RABBITS viennent de sortir un "best of" avec des titres re-mixés. Allez-y les yeux fermés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grosse déconne assurée et ca donne meme envie de remuer son bassin comme une bete Rhaaa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Dans la piscine
De tes parents
Kess qu'on s'enmerde
Dans la piscine
De tes parents
Moi j'ai pissé d'dans
J'matendais a plus exaltant
Que la baignoire
De mes parents..."


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui ne les auraient pas, 4AD (maison de disque) ressort tous les albums des PIXIES (sans aucun bonus par contre). Cela va du "Come on Pilgrim" au "Trompe le monde". Avis à ceux qui auraient loupé des épisodes !* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est aussi question d'un DVD de live, itw et clip (en espérant qu'il ne s'agisse pas de ce reportage très moyen diffusé sur Paris 1ère il y a 3 ans).

Hum, s'ils ressortent Come On Pilgrim et Surfer Rosa séparément, résisterais-je ?...


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * boog-ia






Un cd demo dont les 3 magnifiques titres sont à télécharger gratuitement sur leur  site

Attention, c'est pas du jazz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

'tain c'est 'achement bien ! Belle puissance mélodique, et belle puissance tout court ! Le gars qui chante a des cordes vocales solides ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour ceux qui ne les auraient pas, 4AD (maison de disque) ressort tous les albums des PIXIES (sans aucun bonus par contre). Cela va du "Come on Pilgrim" au "Trompe le monde". Avis à ceux qui auraient loupé des épisodes !* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je les ai achetés au fur et a mesure de leur sortie. Fan de la premiere heure en quelque sorte. 




A la meme époque les premiers Dinosaur Jr etaient pas mal non plus (Bug) meme si ca a pas mal baissé apres..

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

'tain c'est 'achement bien ! Belle puissance mélodique, et belle puissance tout court ! Le gars qui chante a des cordes vocales solides ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut que j'essaye ca demain a la maison. Au boulot imposible de DL des MP3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et de toutes facons c'est que des PC de M... sans carte son... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Il est aussi question d'un DVD de live, itw et clip (en espérant qu'il ne s'agisse pas de ce reportage très moyen diffusé sur Paris 1ère il y a 3 ans).

Hum, s'ils ressortent Come On Pilgrim et Surfer Rosa séparément, résisterais-je ?...  * 

[/QUOTE]

A mon avis, les deux sortiront de nouveau ensemble.

Par contre, en vinyl, c'est bien distinct (de l'avantage de la vieillesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

pas d'accord, il chante juste, mais avec une voix de casserole à la limite du suportable... c'est facile de s'moquer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme qu'il chante très justement faux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Que son jeu à la guitare est vraiment d'une précision étonnante !







Et qu'il a carrément un corps de rêve ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Toutes les photos ici, et le site de l'émission  là (je sais plus quand ça va passer à la radio).

'+


----------



## sylko (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * "Enemy of the enemy", le nouvel album d'ASIAN DUB FOUNDATION vient de sortir.






L'esprit des CLASH est toujours présent...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ils seront au Paléo Festival à Nyon


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Je confirme qu'il chante très justement faux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et, pour les avoir vu sur scéne, je confirme que Dider WAMPAS a ré-inventé le Rock'n'Roll !

Tes tympans se portent bien ?


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Tes tympans se portent bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

COMMENT ?????






'+


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

'tain c'est 'achement bien ! Belle puissance mélodique, et belle puissance tout court ! Le gars qui chante a des cordes vocales solides ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que c'est pas mal. Un tout petit peu trop "metal" pour moi mais efficace dans le genre. La facon de hurler du type et certains riffs de guitare me rappellent un peu Faith No More. Ma préférée c'est la 03.
Bon allez cette fois c'est dit: au lit!!!!!


----------



## krystof (30 Avril 2003)

Je crois que la musique a trouvé son  Maître .


----------



## ficelle (3 Mai 2003)

Eric Truffaz est un DJ dont le nnom se termine en ic... c'est en ce moment sur nova, à paris, anger, montpellier.. et ça dechire !
j'enregistre !


----------



## ficelle (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * Eric Truffaz est un DJ dont le nnom se termine en ic... c'est en ce moment sur nova, à paris, anger, montpellier.. et ça dechire !
j'enregistre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ouch... on vient de vivre un passage hendrixien !


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * Eric Truffaz est un DJ dont le nnom se termine en ic...  * 

[/QUOTE]

DJ Netic... Je sais pas qui c'est...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je viens de mettre en route et apparemment c'est trop tard, pas grave, je switche sur  PBB ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## ficelle (4 Mai 2003)

encore un mix à faire tourner si on arrive à se croiser


----------



## ficelle (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

je switche sur  PBB ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

yep,
je viens d'entendre un jingle extrait de la classe americaine sur PBB, on se croirait sur nova ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je retourne à ma collection de pins


----------



## tomtom (13 Mai 2003)

Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui n'y croyaient plus, 13 ans après "Ritual De Lo Habitual" Jane's addiction sortira un album le 15 juillet prochain: "Hypersonic".


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

Autre bonne nouvelle: encore des revenants!!!
Les Cramps viennent de sortir un nouvel album. Je ne l'ai pas encore ecouté mais un ami en qui j'ai toute confiance m'a assuré que les petits jeunots de la vague néo-rock (white stripes, the kills, yeah yeah yeah et autres) avaient encore du pain sur la planche pour leur arriver a la cheville






Si non bientot a clermont les eighties matchbox B-line disaster en live ainsi que asian dub fondation, godspeed you black empror, cat power et smog!!!! un sacré non de D... de programme!! tout ca en un mois, j'espere pouvoir tout voir


----------



## Fulvio (13 Mai 2003)

Pleins de coups de coeur en ce moment :
* Howe Gelb - The Listener : le capitaine de la Tucson Connexion, leader de Giant Sand (combo où officient aussi les Calexico) sort un superbe album solo où les influences country et punk s'effacent un peu face au jazz et aux musiques latines. Certaines chansons semblent venir d'un club enfumé, du genre de ceux que Tom Waits delaissa il y a qq décennies pour sa caverne. Sublime.

* The Roots - Phrenology : je suis surtout fan de rock, mais il m'arrive de temps à autre de m'enticher d'un album de rap. Ce coup-ci ça tombe sur ce disque, où ce groupe montre des idées larges : du rap, forcément, mais aussi du metal, de la house, du free-jazz, baigné dans cette soul comme seul les afro-ricains savent en faire. Je fais pas autorité en matière de rap, et je risque de dire une grosse connerie, mais tant-pis, je me lance : Phrenology, le Kid A du hip-hop.

* Holden - Pedrolira : un peu en retard sur ce coup, mais je n'ai vraiment découvert ce groupe que la semaine dernière à l'occasion de la date lyonnaise du festival les Femmes s'en Mêlent. Tracez un ligne entre Eiffel et Paris Combo, à peu-près au milieu, vous aurez Holden. Entre le rock d'étudiant en fac de lettre des premiers et la nouvelle chanson française des seconds, l'équilibre parfait, si parfait que si ces références vous rebutent, cet album pourrait quand-même vous plaire.

* AS Dragon - Spankled : autre groupe français, mais dans un autre registre. Pop au sens noble du terme, refrain aguicheur avec recherche sonique, qui vise la tête et les jambes. C'est à peine croyable : un groupe français qui donne la nique aux angliches sur ce terrain qui semble leur appartenir depuis 3 décennies. Balaizes, les protégés de Burgalat.  _And i want somebody to love/somebody tonite/Are we talking enough/somebody to love/somebody tonite/we want a new life/we want a new life/cheer me cheer me up/we want a new liiiiife !_ Imparable !

Coup de pompe :
Turin Brakes - Ether songs : pas mauvais, mais cette production trop clinquante, limite Muse, ne va pas du tout à ce groupe aux racines folk.

Bon, si vous êtes arrivé ici, j'espère vous avoir donné envie de découvrir tout ça


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Autre bonne nouvelle: encore des revenants!!!
Les Cramps viennent de sortir un nouvel album. Je ne l'ai pas encore ecouté mais un ami en qui j'ai toute confiance m'a assuré que les petits jeunots de la vague néo-rock (white stripes, the kills, yeah yeah yeah et autres) avaient encore du pain sur la planche pour leur arriver a la cheville

Si non bientot a clermont les eighties matchbox B-line disaster en live ainsi que asian dub fondation, godspeed you black empror, cat power et smog!!!! un sacré non de D... de programme!! tout ca en un mois, j'espere pouvoir tout voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'y suis pris trop tard pour GODSPEED !
Les places partent très vite : réserve bien à l'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les CRAMPS : le genre de disque que l'on peut acheter les yeux fermés encore une fois. Car ils ont la classe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "for the love of Ivy "


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Pour les CRAMPS : le genre de disque que l'on peut acheter les yeux fermés encore une fois. Car ils ont la classe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "for the love of Ivy "   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme: je viens de l'acheter et il tourne a fond avec mon kit audio creative inspire 2400 2/1 (excellent systeme audio pour 49 ) et ca pete!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Grand retour en forme de Poison Ivy et Lux Interior. Du grand garage rock!
Et de plus le CD n'est doté d'aucun systeme de protection. Je ne dis pas ca pour inciter au piratage (il faut acheter ce CD!) mais juste pour signaler qu'il tournera sur tous les autoradios, mac/pc, lecteurs DVD... et importable sur iPod sans avoir a se soucier de contourner ces protections toutes pouries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bientot une chronique de "spanked" de A.S Dragon (le groupe du label tricatel de B. Burgalat)


----------



## Fulvio (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 


Bientot une chronique de "spanked" de A.S Dragon (le groupe du label tricatel de B. Burgalat)




* 

[/QUOTE]

Imparable, j'ai dit !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Imparable, j'ai dit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais pas vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas grand chose a ajouter... melange réussi de pop aciduélée, garage, de psychédélisme.... Les textes (ceux en francais, j'ai eu la fleme de lire les autres) sont tres bon (ex: mais pas chez moi)... Parfait...
Et en plus pas non plus de protection anti copie. Un must-have

PS: je redécouvre "meteor show" de rodolphe burger. Excellentissime!!!


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2003)

Entre deux séjours en psychiatrie, Daniel Johnston a sorti un nouveau disque. Toujours axé autour d'un piano/orgue et d'une guitare, il est beaucoup plus mélodique que la plupart de ces précédents albums mais le grain de folie inimitable de Johnston n'a pas disparu pour autant.
Et puis il y a ce côté naif et complètement barge, teinté d'humour et d'émotion qui me touche.

Un petit aperçu de son oeuvre ...


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2003)

après 2 soupes pour payer l'éducation de sa fille, enfin un grand Tricky


----------



## Graphistecomfr (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
PS: je redécouvre "meteor show" de rodolphe burger. Excellentissime!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas mieux sinon peut-être le Live de 97 (kat Onoma)
 [image]http://www.chorus-chanson.fr/HOME2/images/images21/katonoma.jpeg[/image]


----------



## Graphistecomfr (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
PS: je redécouvre "meteor show" de rodolphe burger. Excellentissime!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

On les attendait depuis un moment, ils sont là :


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

Depuis qu'il m'a fait découvrir Elysian Fields j'ai commencé par une écoute d'une à deux fois par semaine.
Maintenant c'est tout le temps :
La voix (pas que la voix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de Jennifer Charles m'a envouté.
J'ai commandé tous les disques où elle apparait aux US.
Je vais aller les voir en concert à New-York (si possible), je vais acheter un poster, des photos, un T-Shirt : j'ai l'impression d'avoir 16 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Lupus


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Depuis qu'il m'a fait découvrir Elysian Fields j'ai commencé par une écoute d'une à deux fois par semaine.
Maintenant c'est tout le temps :
La voix (pas que la voix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de Jennifer Charles m'a envouté.
J'ai commandé tous les disques où elle apparait aux US.
Je vais aller les voir en concert à New-York (si possible), je vais acheter un poster, des photos, un T-Shirt : j'ai l'impression d'avoir 16 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Lupus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Surveille ton disquaire : un nouvel album est attendu dans les semaines qui suivent


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai Elysian Fields c'est que du bon!
A part ca hiers soir concert d'Asian Dub Foundation avec Le Peuple de l'Herbe en premiere partie. Waow de l'energie a l'etat pur!


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Surveille ton disquaire : un nouvel album est attendu dans les semaines qui suivent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elysian Fields (USA) :

Groupe new-yorkais, Elysian Fields a connu un succès critique certain avec ses deux précédents albums « Bleed your cedar » et « Queen of the meadow », au croisement entre folk intimiste et rock efficace. Porté par la voix suave et sauvage de l'envoûtante Jennifer Charles, chanteuse bohème et charnelle,   le ton de leur nouvel et très bel album  « Dreams That Breathe Your Name »  poursuit dans la veine mélancolique et sombre, mais les superbes ballades savent se laisser pénétrer par une lumière mystique.

La tournée des Inrocks Nokia


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
La tournée des Inrocks Nokia 
* 

[/QUOTE]


merciiiiiiiiiiii quiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


merciiiiiiiiiiii quiiiiiiiiiiiiii ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci Oupsy


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Elysian Fields (USA) :

Groupe new-yorkais, Elysian Fields a connu un succès critique certain avec ses deux précédents albums « Bleed your cedar » et « Queen of the meadow », au croisement entre folk intimiste et rock efficace. Porté par la voix suave et sauvage de l'envoûtante Jennifer Charles, chanteuse bohème et charnelle,   le ton de leur nouvel et très bel album  « Dreams That Breathe Your Name »  poursuit dans la veine mélancolique et sombre, mais les superbes ballades savent se laisser pénétrer par une lumière mystique.

La tournée des Inrocks Nokia 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dois-je en déduire qu'il est déjà sortit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flûte alors, je l'ai pas encore...


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai Elysian Fields c'est que du bon!
A part ca hiers soir concert d'Asian Dub Foundation avec Le Peuple de l'Herbe en premiere partie. Waow de l'energie a l'etat pur!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Parfois quand on parle d'Elysian Fields on ne parle pas du même groupe.
En voici 3 (merci Oupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

- un 

- deux 

- et trois 

mais je pense qu'il y en a encore un autre... Celui qui m'envoute c'est le un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Asian Dub Foundation c'est quoi ? c'est qui ? c'est comment ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mai 2003)

Tu peux te faire une petite idée d'ASIAN DUB FOUNDATION  ici .
Ils mélangent dub, rock et hip hop et tout cela donne de la dynamite. Souvent comparés aux CLASH de part ce melting pot musical et leur engagement politique et social.

Disons que c'est légèrement plus agité qu'Elysian Fields


----------



## ficelle (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Tu peux te faire une petite idée d'ASIAN DUB FOUNDATION  ici .
Ils mélangent dub, rock et hip hop et tout cela donne de la dynamite. Souvent comparés aux CLASH de part ce melting pot musical et leur engagement politique et social.
* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai un peu de mal avec le dernier, on dirait qu'ils ont tout changé... musiciens, chanteurs,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'album de reference reste R.A.F.I.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mai 2003)

Je suis un peu comme toi ... trop "hip hop" je pense.
Leur chanteur (oublié le nom) a quitté le groupe après la tournée de R.A.F.I et a été remplacé par deux petits jeunes. 

Il ya une version "remix" du R.A.F.I qui est sorti (RAFI's revenge) et qui est meilleur encore car plus "musclé" (morceaux plus rapides et plus percutants).


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Tu peux te faire une petite idée d'ASIAN DUB FOUNDATION  ici .
Ils mélangent dub, rock et hip hop et tout cela donne de la dynamite.
Disons que c'est légèrement plus agité qu'Elysian Fields  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

en effet c'est pas trop mon genre. Les trucs les plus hard que j'écoute ou que j'écoutais : Toyah, Pat Benatar, Queen, No Doubt, Eminem (pas tout).
Dans les softs mes préférés : Shivaree et Elysian Fields (merci encore Lupus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (21 Mai 2003)

Je relance ce disque que j'écoute en boucle et que j'adore !!!
Ouvrez vos oreilles !!

------------------------------------------------------------------
Pour rester chez les gens intègres, The ELECTRIC FRESCO alias le Kid Pharaon pour les "vieux" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec un bel album pop/folk.






Une poignée de ballades lumineuses, de folksongs limpides. C'est par ce très court album (7 titres mais vendu à un prix rock'n'roll de 10 Euros) que Kid Pharaon fait son retour sous le nom de The Electric Fresco, après dix d'absence.

Un peu de douceur et de rêve dans un monde de m....

J'allais oublier le label bordelais responsable de ce disque : 
Vicious Circle 
Une petite visite pour découvrie leurs autres production (du Dub des IMPROVISATORS DUB au rock des GIRLS vs BOYS).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Dois-je en déduire qu'il est déjà sortit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flûte alors, je l'ai pas encore...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, il n'est pas encore sorti, mais il est  A paraître en tête de liste de la Fnac !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2003)

Aux fans d'Elysian Fields, sachez que le groupe est en tournée en Belgique et en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour en savoir plus voir les dates et lieux via InfoConcert.com 

Qui y va ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alexm31 &gt;&gt; YES !!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Dans les softs mes préférés : Shivaree et Elysian Fields (merci encore Lupus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)     * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu aime bien les trucs softs avec des filles qui chantent je te conseille Cat Power. C'est un peu neurasthénique mais de tres bonne facture. Je vais voir ca en concert ce soir. Je vous en toucherais un mot prochainement


----------



## bonpat (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu aimes bien les trucs softs avec des filles qui chantent je te conseille Cat Power.* 

[/QUOTE]

Yes mine!


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2003)

dans le genre electro-cool avec voix feminine, je vous conseille vivement l'unique album de zero-7.... miam


----------



## bonpat (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * dans le genre electro-cool avec voix feminine, je vous conseille vivement l'unique album de zero-7.... miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

yes mine!


----------



## tomtom (24 Mai 2003)

et dans le genre métal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec voix feminine, je vous conseille vivement l'album "Samantha" de Eths que j'ai vu en concert vendredi dernier... Terrible


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

il y'a aussi l'injustement méconu "Megiddo" de Lauren Hoffman






Un peu dans la filiation de PJ Harvey (dont le meilleur album reste Dry a mon avis)


----------



## bonpat (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> *L'unique album de zero-7 *

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas trouvé


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Genial le smiley headbanger!!!


----------



## bonpat (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * il y'a aussi l'injustement méconu "Megiddo" de Lauren Hoffman

Un peu dans la filiation de PJ Harvey (dont le meilleur album reste Dry a mon avis) * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est du métal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? ou du suave féminin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

C'est du métal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? ou du suave féminin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas du tout metal. Plutot suave feminin en effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le PJ Harvey est quand meme plus "musclé" que le Lauren Hoffman


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * il y'a aussi l'injustement méconu "Megiddo" de Lauren Hoffman   * 

[/QUOTE]

oulah, je l'avais oublié, celui-là. J'en ai pourtant un bon souvenir, va falloir le raviver (pis elle était jolie, Lauren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Un peu dans la filiation de PJ Harvey (dont le meilleur album reste Dry a mon avis)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dry, dans mon top 10 perso. Les autres sont pas mals non plus, mais celui-là est un indispensable absolu.


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Aux fans d'Elysian Fields, sachez que le groupe est en tournée en Belgique et en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour en savoir plus voir les dates et lieux via InfoConcert.com 

Qui y va ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alexm31 &gt;&gt; YES !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]


Pas Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, Clermont ou Dijon ?...

(thanx alex !)


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai pas trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il est là ,
entre autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça, c'est du suave !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 


Pas Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, Clermont ou Dijon ?...

(thanx alex !)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut la salle de Dijon mais la Coppé a Clermont est une excellente salle avec un son extraordinaire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut la salle de Dijon mais la Coppé a Clermont est une excellente salle avec un son extraordinaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De plus si vous venez à Clermont, on se fera un plaisir de vous accueillir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour dormir c'est pas gagné, mais pour boire un coup, c'est no problemo !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je confirme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De plus si vous venez à Clermont, on se fera un plaisir de vous accueillir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour dormir c'est pas gagné, mais pour boire un coup, c'est no problemo !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour dormir à Clermont, j'ai un excellent pote qui pourrait m'accueillir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en faveur de Dijon, c'est que d'autres potes qui seraient tenté d'aller les voir iraient plutôt par là-bas...

En attendant, bon we !


----------



## bonpat (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je confirme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De plus si vous venez à Clermont, on se fera un plaisir de vous accueillir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour dormir c'est pas gagné, mais pour boire un coup, c'est no problemo !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Finn si tu vas à l'hôtel il y a une place chez toi, non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Finn si tu vas à l'hôtel il y a une place chez toi, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être mais il faut que tu me payes une chambre pour 2 personnes et pas un F1 !!!


----------



## bonpat (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * dans le genre electro-cool avec voix feminine, je vous conseille vivement l'unique album de zero-7.... miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ficelle, je ne comprends pas sur Amazon il y a plein d'album de Zero-7 :  ici


----------



## bonpat (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Aux fans d'Elysian Fields, sachez que le groupe est en tournée en Belgique et en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour en savoir plus voir les dates et lieux via InfoConcert.com 

Qui y va ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

- Alexm31
- bonpat


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ficelle, je ne comprends pas sur Amazon il y a plein d'album de Zero-7 :  ici * 

[/QUOTE]

non non, juste un album, quelque single, et une compil des titres qui les ont inspirés (avec un inedit superbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

Bon alors le concert de Cat Power... impression disons mitigée... Quand Chad Smith (tres mignone au demeurant) cessait de teter sa bouteille de rouge, de fumer clope sur clope et de partir dans des élucubrations plus ou moins incompréhensibles (c'est a dire quand elle se mettait enfin a jouer...) c'etait super... mais il fallait bien compter 15-20 min entre chaque morceau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si non pour le concert d'Elysian Fields le 14/06 a Clermont c'est la tournée Inrocks-Nokia avec egalement le meme soir THE EIGHTIES MATCHBOX B-LINE DISASTER... Pas tout a fait le meme genre... Moi j'aime bien mais y'en a qui risquent d'etre surpris.....


----------



## KARL40 (25 Mai 2003)

Quelle idée d'aller voir des cas sociaux sur scène aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autant la "déprime" des disques de Cat Power est belle, autant en concert cela ne me branche pas du tout.

Elysian avec les Eighties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils ont le sens de l'humour aux inrocks


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Quelle idée d'aller voir des cas sociaux sur scène aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autant la "déprime" des disques de Cat Power est belle, autant en concert cela ne me branche pas du tout.* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sur mais bon... comment vraiment savoir a l'avance.. J'ai eu de tres bonnes surprises en Live avec des trucs que j'aprecie moyen en CD et reciproquement alors... et puis ca lui fait des sous pour sa conso de pinard et de lucky... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Elysian avec les Eighties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils ont le sens de l'humour aux inrocks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire


----------



## bonpat (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je vous raconterais


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Coup de coeur pour *SONAR* album : "Volt Control"

avec des extraits ici et particulierement le morceau 08. Got The Message (dispo également dans le magazine D-Side n° 16)


----------



## Graphistecomfr (27 Mai 2003)

Je viens de mettre la main sur de 'vieux' disques.
Quelqu'un se souviens de ça :





 (cover de Jean-Paul Gautier)

_Namara shiva yo_ 
_Namahooo_ 
_Shankara daya ki_
_Multihooo vïadera_
_Hitani chontaro..._
_Kalunatara, kalunatara_
_Mangala babana_
_Mangala dio, mangala diiiio..._

Ca c'était de la défoncée pur jus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Madonn'a plus qu'à se rhabiller.

Vivaaaaaaa Las Vegas !


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2003)

Les Strokes au 3ème degré c'est pas mal ! (dédicace à Baax)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je ré-écoute la Cat Power (ibook tangerine powered) époque "Nude as the news" 

c'est bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* "La Verge Terrible" Style (ya ke ficelle qui peut comprendre...)


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

En ce moment, je m'éclate (les tympans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) avec ça






Trop bon, trop fort et tellement d'actualité ...

"Well bollocks to them, keep smashing at the wall
  Pile the pressure on and government will fall "
INCREASE THE PRESSURE !!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2003)

Un petit coup de coeur/coup de pub a un petit groupe Niçois qui le meritte bien:

*Chinaski* 





1er album"le fiel peut attendre"





2eme album (qui viens de sortir ou presque) "toilette intime"


----------



## bonpat (30 Mai 2003)

Dans le journal LIBERATION daté du vendredi 30 mai 2003
page 34 très bel éloge du groupe Elysian Fields ... et de leur nouvel album "Dreams That Breath Your Name".

N'oubliez pas qu'ils passent bientôt en Belgique et en France pour quelques concerts seulement.
Je vais à celui de Dijon... je crois qu'une AlexM31 posteuse à ses heures perdues intergallactiques y va aussi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci éternel à Lupus


----------



## Graphistecomfr (30 Mai 2003)

Bon, pour que ça n'échappe à personne.
(si c'était encore le cas)


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

Juste pour ceux qui pourraient oublier : 

nouvel album de Radiohead le 10 juin !

gardez des sous jusque là


----------



## bonpat (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le journal LIBERATION daté du vendredi 30 mai 2003
page 34 très bel éloge du groupe Elysian Fields ... et de leur nouvel album "Dreams That Breath Your Name". * 

[/QUOTE]

le voici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Juste pour ceux qui pourraient oublier : 

nouvel album de Radiohead le 10 juin !

gardez des sous jusque là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

AH merci pour l'info ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, personne n'a parler du dernier album de Blur ? Déçus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai plutôt bien aimé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Kestu fé là Finn ?


----------



## pommecroquee (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Juste pour ceux qui pourraient oublier : 

nouvel album de Radiohead le 10 juin !

gardez des sous jusque là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Votre album préféré de Radiohead ? Je viens de découvrir "Ok Computer", je sais, je sais vaut mieux tard que jamais... Mais quel choc ce disque est sublime


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Kestu fé là Finn ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vous me manquiez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non je déconne !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah je suis rentré il faisait froid et pas beau et puis je suis toujours malade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, musique maestro !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Vous me manquiez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non je déconne !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah je suis rentré il faisait froid et pas beau et puis je suis toujours malade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, musique maestro !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui je te vois


----------



## tomtom (2 Juin 2003)

*Lofofora* était hier au Plein Air de Rock à Jarny






Quelle voix! Quelle énergie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leur dernier album _"Le fond et la forme"_ est un régal.


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Votre album préféré de Radiohead ? Je viens de découvrir "Ok Computer", je sais, je sais vaut mieux tard que jamais... Mais quel choc ce disque est sublime  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux aussi écouter l'album précédent le OK Computeur : THE BENDS (qui était dans une veine pop/rock gentille) et surtout le KID A pour mesurer et comprendre leur orientation musicale (on sort du cadre rock pour se tourner vers une musique plus "expérimentale". Cela reste dans des formats classique néanmoins mais il y a un vrai travail sur l'architecture sonore).


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2003)

Ca date d'il y a déjà presque une semaine, mais mardi dernier, j'ai vu les White Stripes à Lyon : HENAURME !!! Jack White est une bête de scène infatigable, et leur rock sans concession  prend une ampleur incroyable sur scène (c'est pourtant déjà pas mal sur disque).
En première partie, The Whirlwind Heat, un autre groupe de Detroit, jusqu'alors inconnu au bataillon, trois excités qui font un genre de new-wave avec des gravillons dans la tête. Je suis resté sceptique pendant trois mesures, maintenant j'attends l'album qui paraîtra mi-juin.


----------



## krigepouh (2 Juin 2003)

Salut !
J'ai raté les White Stripes à Paris, mais leur dernier album et le précédent sont très très bons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quand j'entends ce que dégage ce groupe sur ma chaine hi-fi, je n'en peux plus d'attendre de les voir sur scène !! Géant !


----------



## bonpat (10 Juin 2003)

Rappel pour ceux qui étaient en vacances pendant trois mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * Aux fans d'Elysian Fields, sachez que le groupe est en tournée en Belgique et en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour en savoir plus voir les dates et lieux via InfoConcert.com 

Qui y va ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Alexm31
bonpat (à Dijon)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2003)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà "testé" le triple live de Led Zep !!!
...si tant est besoin de le tester !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

Enfin le nouvel album de Radiohead !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Petite info : encore un CD "non lisible sur Mac et Pc ....


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Enfin le nouvel album de Radiohead !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Petite info : encore un CD "non lisible sur Mac et Pc ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme tout ce qui sort chez EMI ...

Mais bon, je vais faire une exception et l'acheter puis faire un mail à EMI.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Mais bon, je vais faire une exception et l'acheter puis faire un mail à EMI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, toi aussi.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2003)

Pas taper, pas taper... demain soir je vais voir Bon Jovi en concert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus ça sera le sixième concert de Bon Jovi auquel j'ai la chance d'assister... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, pas taper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dois être maso pour poster ça ici...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Pas taper, pas taper... demain soir je vais voir Bon Jovi en concert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus ça sera le sixième concert de Bon Jovi auquel j'ai la chance d'assister... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, pas taper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dois être maso pour poster ça ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ok je ne tape pas. C'est bien parce qu'il était sympa dans Ally McBeal.


----------



## pommecroquee (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Enfin le nouvel album de Radiohead !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Petite info : encore un CD "non lisible sur Mac et Pc ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est tellement peu lisible sur PC que l'album circule déjà allègrement sur Kazaa.


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2003)

parait que les Yeah Yeah Yeahs sont mignons en concert...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_you make wooohoohoohoohooo you make woohoohoohohoohoo..._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Il est tellement peu lisible sur PC que l'album circule déjà allègrement sur Kazaa.  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui sauf que ce qui circule alègremment comme tu dis sur Kazaa c'est un "faux album" de Radiohead qui a été lancé bien avant la sortie de l'album par EMI eux même afin d'empecher le P2P sur leur album....


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Héhé, toi aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai donc acheté le CD "protégé" de RADIOHEAD.
Une fois inséré dans mon iMac, iTunes s'est lancé afin que je puisse l'importer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre en simple lecture, il faut utiliser leur player. Je m'en vais féliciter EMI de la largesse faite aux possesseurs de Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Musicalement, après un rapide survol, on se retrouve avec un album très "Computer" (le OK c'est à vous de le rajouter ou non), avec des chansons plus courtes et plus fredonnantes.
On rentre dans un format plus "pop" mais avec des mélodies néanmoins décalés. 
Bonne écoute


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Enfin le nouvel album de Radiohead !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Petite info : encore un CD "non lisible sur Mac et Pc ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il connait pas le lecteur dvd de mon ti ?


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

oui sauf que ce qui circule alègremment comme tu dis sur Kazaa c'est un "faux album" de Radiohead qui a été lancé bien avant la sortie de l'album par EMI eux même afin d'empecher le P2P sur leur album....  * 

[/QUOTE]Ils sont forts EMI quand même...ils font bosser leurs artistes deux fois plus, et une fois pour pas un rond ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, en ce moment, j'aime bien Idlewild :


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

oui sauf que ce qui circule alègremment comme tu dis sur Kazaa c'est un "faux album" de Radiohead qui a été lancé bien avant la sortie de l'album par EMI eux même afin d'empecher le P2P sur leur album....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es sûr que c'était volontaire ? Officiellement Radiohead et le producteur Nigel Godrich ont bien fait la gueule qu'un mix non définitif se retrouvent en P2P...

'+


----------



## benjamin (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Ok je ne tape pas. C'est bien parce qu'il était sympa dans Ally McBeal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu parles ; il n'a même pas réussi à la retenir à Boston


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

Tu parles ; il n'a même pas réussi à la retenir à Boston 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé, c'est vrai. Elle me manque.


----------



## toph (12 Juin 2003)

Tu es en phase nostalgique ???


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2003)

Pour enfoncer le clou: une photo du concert.


----------



## tomtom (13 Juin 2003)

Imaginez une compile de remix

Où l'on retrouverait, entre autre: le Velvet, les Stooges, les Cramps, New Order, mais aussi: Salt'n Pepa, Destiny's child ou Ten cc.

Le tout remixé par 2 membres de l'excellent (ex)groupe de rock belge Soulwax

Et vous obtenez: "As Heard On Radio Soulwax Pt 2" de *2 many dj's*





C'est excellent !!!
(et idéal pour animer vos soirées dansantes entre amis) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous n'aimez pas les compils de remix? moi non plus, vous allez adorer!


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * Tu es en phase nostalgique ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bientôt, il va se remettre à voir des licornes


----------



## Fulvio (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Imaginez une compile de remix
(...)
Et vous obtenez: "As Heard On Radio Soulwax Pt 2" de 2 many dj's
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce sont les fameux remixes où ils collent des paroles de pop-songs idiotes sur des instrus de tubes indé (genre Kylie Minogue sur the Cure) ?

Génial, je savais pas que c'était sortit en disque. Et hop, un de plus sur la liste des achats prochains !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Imaginez une compile de remix

Où l'on retrouverait, entre autre: le Velvet, les Stooges, les Cramps, New Order, mais aussi: Salt'n Pepa, Destiny's child ou Ten cc.

Le tout remixé par 2 membres de l'excellent (ex)groupe de rock belge Soulwax

Et vous obtenez: "As Heard On Radio Soulwax Pt 2" de 2 many dj's





C'est excellent !!!
(et idéal pour animer vos soirées dansantes entre amis) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous n'aimez pas les compils de remix? moi non plus, vous allez adorer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé monsieur est connaisseur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La reprise de Joe le taxi est extra.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

Bientôt, il va se remettre à voir des licornes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et des bébés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[mode John] Pouké pouké pouké...[héhé]


----------



## bonpat (16 Juin 2003)

21:04  	C'EST LENOIR 	
Bernard LENOIR
Avec : Elysian FIELD,S pour son unique date parisienne, qui nous rejoindra au studio 105 pour une Black Session
Charlotte BOUTELOUP
Réalisation : Michelle SOULIER

voir le site :  C'EST LENOIR


----------



## bonpat (16 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est la tournée Inrocks-Nokia avec egalement le meme soir THE EIGHTIES MATCHBOX B-LINE DISASTER... Pas tout a fait le meme genre... Moi j'aime bien mais y'en a qui risquent d'etre surpris.....
> 
> 
> ...





			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Elysian avec les Eighties
> 
> 
> ...



J'étais à Dijon pour leurs concerts.
En effet très impressionnant comme contraste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais alors que ce n'est pas du tout mon genre The Eighties m'ont plu sur scène. Guy Knight est a coupé le souffle dans ses contorsions tétanosiennes.

Elysian Fields a été merveilleux. La douce et belle voix de Jennifer Charles est vraiment envoutante et Oren Bloedow remarquable, sans oublié les trois autres.

Voilà soirée réussie donc.
Merci encore Lupus


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

nouvel album des TINDERSTICKS .....


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * nouvel album des TINDERSTICKS .....
> *



Avec un passage au théatre antique de Vienne en juillet, yeah ! (où nous aurons aussi les 80"s machinchose b-line truc, REM, Arno, Suede, Indochine, Mickey 3D, une chouette prog pour un festival rock qui n'en ai qu'à sa 2e édition ; mais visiblement, le festival de jazz aide beaucoup les structures de la ville, tant mieux)

Parmi les nombreuses sorties rock-indé du moment, n'oubliez pas Sumday, le nouveau Grandaddy, douceur power-pop des poêtes-plouc de Modesto (CA).

Pour les nouveaux Radiohead et Elysian Fields, je me joins au choeurs de louange


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'étais à Dijon pour leurs concerts.
> En effet très impressionnant comme contraste.
> ...



Pareil pour moi a Clermont vendredi dernier.
En plus des 2 tetes d'affiches y'avait aussi "3guys never in" un bon petit groupe decouvert par les Inrocks et M83, des Antibois tres intéressants: musique associant l'electro et les guitares, ambiance souvent planante, parfois rageuse, le tout uniquement instrumental. Pas mal du tout.


----------



## bonpat (17 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pareil pour moi a Clermont vendredi dernier.*


Moi aussi !! c'était vendredi mais à Dijon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> En plus des 2 tetes d'affiches y'avait aussi "3guys never in" un bon petit groupe decouvert par les Inrocks et M83, des Antibois tres intéressants: musique associant l'electro et les guitares, ambiance souvent planante, parfois rageuse, le tout uniquement instrumental. Pas mal du tout.
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai bien aimé aussi (mais il y avait un chanteur parmi eux !?)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Moi aussi !! c'était vendredi mais à Dijon  *



Damned! Encore un coup de la quatrieme dimension!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui en fait a Clermont c'etait samedi... Enfin il me semble... Je sais plus trop ou j'en suis... J'ai besoin de vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

Pareil pour moi vu du ciel c'était hyper gigantesque du côté d'la ville à la moutarde


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai bien aimé aussi (mais il y avait un chanteur parmi eux !?)   *



Non: instrumental = pas de chanteur (ou alors ils avaient oublié de lui donner un micro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> pas de chanteur (ou alors ils avaient oublié de lui donner un micro
> 
> 
> ...



Quoique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai connu une chanteuse...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais tu dois la connaitre aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Oublies pas ton avion demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 re bonnes vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2003)

Pour les amateurs d'électronique (exemple: le Gognol) et + particulièrement deep / garage soulful, il y a un excellent mix du club  Cielo à New York. Le mix est en wma (s'ouvre avec windows media player) et facilement exportable en mp3 grâce à Audio Hi-Jack


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

C'est beau MERDE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Où est tu Glenn


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * C'est beau MERDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en train de jouer du son instrument préféré : le clavecin !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> en train de jouer du son instrument préféré : le clavecin !
> 
> ...



( ré mineur )
Saaaaaanctuuuuus,Saaaanctuuuuus, Saaaanctuuuus Doommuus, Deus Sabaoth.
Plen sunt coeli et terra gloria tua. 
Hosanna in excelsis.

Quoique


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

un petit concert avec Nathan au violon et Pablo au violoncelle ?


----------



## bonpat (18 Juin 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ( ré mineur )
> Saaaaaanctuuuuus,Saaaanctuuuuus, Saaaanctuuuus Doommuus, Deus Sabaoth.
> ...


Potens in terra
Gloria et divitiae
Exortum est
Juncundus homo
In memoria aeterna
Paratum coe ejus
Peccator videbit
Gloria Patri
Nulla in Mundo Pax Sincera

et j'en passe et des meilleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)

Même Disco Boy s'est cassé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






( arghhh j'édite le titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## ApplePie (27 Juin 2003)

C'est pour quand, un film sur Zappa ?!
Le personnage mérite un "régime" de faveur !

Il est bien question d'un film sur Joplin.


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Un p'tit tour et puis s'en va, Applepie


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Un p'tit tour et puis s'en va, Applepie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien vu !


----------



## ApplePie (28 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien vu !
> 
> ...



Un peu décevant comme réaction !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

ApplePie a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un peu décevant comme réaction !
> 
> ...



le revoilà vite chopper le avant qu'il se tire ailleurs !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vite le filet Roberto ! Barbarella parle lui toi qui le connait bien ! Thebig ..the big merde il est où thebig ?!!!! Choppez lui la jambe vite !!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, c'est pas tout recent ca mais c'est revenu tout seul sur la platine


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, c'est pas tout recent ca mais c'est revenu tout seul sur la platine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très, très bon


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Par cette chaleur, un peu de calme ...







Excellent album de reggae ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Par cette chaleur, un peu de calme ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'en es où de ta recherche de l'album de Die Haut?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'en es où de ta recherche de l'album de Die Haut?  *



A priori, il est épuisé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je continue les recherches


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, l'armée se met au  reggae


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A priori, il est épuisé
> 
> ...



Ca y est, ils l'ont chez amazon !! 
Dans 2 jours chez moi


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca y est, ils l'ont chez amazon !!
> Dans 2 jours chez moi
> ...



Bonne nouvelle! Si non je t'aurais proposé un truc dont on a pas le droit de parler ici mais si le CD avait été épuisé y'a pas vraiment de probleme légal...


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2003)

L'autre jour, je me suis réécouté un vieux 33 tours de Steve Winwood et Traffic : "Shoot out at the fantasy factory". Je trouve que ça a drôlement bien vieilli, je me suis régalé.






Y a-t-il des amateurs ? Si vous connaissez pas, il ne vous reste plus qu'à essayer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

Adieu


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

Ceci dit, vu son âge, fallait si attendre un jour ou l'autre.
Mais bon...ça fait chier quand même.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (15 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ceci dit, vu son âge, fallait si attendre un jour ou l'autre.
> Mais bon...ça fait chier quand même.
> 
> 
> ...




Mouais, ....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

"raoul petite".... vous ne connaissez pas ???
et bien... je viens tt juste de les decouvrir...
c'est pour le moins surprenant...


----------



## Fulvio (22 Juillet 2003)

En différé d'une semaine depuis les Arènes de Nîmes :
Je suis dans la fosse, il fait chaud, la foule s'agite, le son puissant de Radiohead nous envoute depuis depuis 8 minutes... Yeaaaaah !

On continue dans la série "et dans deux ans, vous pourrez dire : j'y étais !" :
DVD live de Nick Cave à sortir : la prestation du Transbordeur pendant la tournée No More Shall We Part (J'y étais...).

A l'écoute en ce moment : Channel 2, une compilation du label Output ; achetée totalement au hasard, sur le design et qq noms vaguement connus. Un plaisir d'éléctro comme le profane que je suis aimerait en entendre plus souvent.

Dommage : je suis pas allé voir Calexico+Tricky au festival de Fourvière...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

Tiens je viens de voir que 16 horsepower vient de sortir une compil de ses premieres sessions studio encore jamais editées

ca s'appelle "Olden"






Je l'ai pas encore écouté mais je crois que je vais y aller les yeux fermés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Extrait des Inrocks:

_La contrebasse sonne comme si elle avait été taillée dans un cerceuil. La guitare grésille comme une pétoire capricieuse. L'Eugene chante comme un vieux coyote envouté. Le tout est beau comme un revolver caché dans une bible aux pages découpées.
Les 19 titres garantis d'époque sont accompagnés de 2 interviews et suivis d'un live incendiaire de 1994
_


----------



## Fulvio (26 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens je viens de voir que 16 horsepower vient de sortir une compil de ses premieres sessions studio encore jamais editées
> [/i]    *



16 Horsepower... Encore un grand souvenir de concert. J'avais flashé sur une guitare de David E Edwards, une folk éléctroacoustique qui avait l'air dévoir 60 ans, tant le vernis étair sombre et attaqué par les coups de médiator sous la rosace... J'aurais des rides quand ma Lag aura cet aspect-là


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juillet 2003)

L'heure de gloire a sonné pour les WAMPAS (notez bien le nom du journal) :
1ère page et  2ème page 

Ils m'ont toujours "amusé" mais là ..... y'a des limites quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est Marc Police qui doit se retourner dans sa tombe ....


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2003)

Arfff!!! les Wampas chez Athur et dans voici on aura tout vu.... Pour quoi pas Emmanuel Chain avec une (grosse) epingle a nourice dans les sourcils


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

Trop rigolo, les pages scannées... Hi, hi, hi !
Maintenant, ils (les Wampas) vont se retrouver vite fait tricard chez leurs dealers, leurs potes (enfin, tout le monde sauf : leur banquier, leur voisine...). 
Faut vite qu'ils fassent une chanson sur Voici et les médias, sinon c'est la fin pour eux (enfin, ça doit être le but qu'ils se sont fixé : finir au sommet - en un sens, et au vu de leur parcours, je les comprends)


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2003)

Sorti au début des années 80, l'album qui "hardcorise" le punk ! 
Excellent et efficace pour recharger mes batteries


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2003)

... mais pour moi, ça veut dire beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Une reformation des Pixies envisagée 
Ce n'est pas la première fois que l'info est lancée, mais cette fois-ci, il semblerait que les sources soient sérieuses. Un porte-parole du groupe a déclaré à MTV que les quatre ex-Pixies, Black Francis, Kim Deal, David Lovering et Joey Santiago, pourraient reformer le groupe et entamer une tournée dès avril 2004. Il serait même question d'un nouvel album studio&amp;#8230;
Du côté des certitudes, voici des nouvelles des carrières solos des futurs ex-Pixies : Franck Black sera avec The Catholics en tournée en France en octobre et novembre prochain, avec son nouvel album Show Me Your Tears. Dernière date programmée le 29 novembre au Bataclan à Paris. Enfin, un nouvel opus des Breeders est attendu pour le mois d'octobre. (11 sept. 2003)"
(source :  lesinrocks.com )

Yeah !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2003)

Tu n'es pas le seul !

Verrais-je enfin les PIXIES de mon vivant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Peut-être une de mes nombreuses questions existentielles résolue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai lu aussi que les STOOGES (avec Iggy) feront un concert lors du Bol d'Or


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas le seul !
> 
> Verrais-je enfin les PIXIES de mon vivant ?
> 
> ...



Que des bonnes nouvelles!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ma part, les Pixies, je les ai vu 2 fois en concert (Nice et Belfort)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Au fait je me suis toujours demandé ce que pouvait bien foutre Joey Santiago depuis la dissolution des Pixies. C'est quand meme un génie et du jour au lendemain: plus rien (a part qqs participation avec Frank Black il me semble)


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2003)

Yes, voir les Pixies et mourrir... (enfin, pas tout de suite après non-plus, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Le grand regret de ma vie d'indie-rock-fan (à savoir n'avoir découvert les Pixies qu'après leur Split) sera peut-être bientôt effacé. Yesssss !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Yes, voir les Pixies et mourrir...



Je devrais etre mort depuis plus de 10 ans


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Que des bonnes nouvelles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veinard veinard !
Pour Joey Santiago, il avait monté un groupe avec sa femme, The Martinis, et d'ailleurs Dave Lovering avait joué avec eux. Ils n'ont publié à ma connaissance qu'un seul album, distribué sur internet. Je ne l'ai jamais entendu, mais Magic, (revue  pop-moderne) leur avait mis une note de ****oo (ce qui veut pas dire grand-chose, je te l'accorde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## minime (12 Septembre 2003)

Quand un groupe se sépare on devrait leur faire signer un contrat pour empêcher à jamais la reformation, ça les ferait réfléchir et éviterait les tournées d'adieu à rallonge. Les Pixies sont séparés et n'ont plus rien à dire (à part éventuellement un gros "quand est-ce qu'on mange ?" dans le cas de Franck Black). Suivants !

_Mais l'autre hé, moi j'aimais bien les Pixies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

M'en fous, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ferait des exceptions pour ses artistes favoris d'avant guerre.

_Mais moi je les jamais vus en concerts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Si t'es si jeune que ça descends plutôt à la cave pousser l'ampli à 11. Ou le sampler, le marteau piqueur, la scie musicale... comme tu le sens.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Quand un groupe se sépare on devrait leur faire signer un contrat pour empêcher à jamais la reformation, ça les ferait réfléchir et éviterait les tournées d'adieu à rallonge. Les Pixies sont séparés et n'ont plus rien à dire (à part éventuellement un gros "quand est-ce qu'on mange ?" dans le cas de Franck Black). Suivants !
> 
> _Mais l'autre hé, moi j'aimais bien les Pixies...
> 
> ...



Je suis assez de ton avis au sujet des reformations en général (d'ailleurs j'en avait deja parlé il y'a queqlues mois  ici ). Tres souvent c'est décevant.. Mais on peut toujours esperer qu'encore une fois ils feront exception...


----------



## Fulvio (12 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe, mais Maximum rabat-joie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attend pas d'eux de faire un nouvel album séminal comme Doolittle. Mais l'idée de les voir interprêter leurs chansons live, ben moi ça me botte grave, c'est tout. Quant à descendre dans la cave pour mettre l'ampli à 11... Ben j'ai appris la guitare sur les Pixies, justement, j'ai appris à jouer en groupe sur les Pixies, j'ai même appris à chanter et à jouer en même temps sur "Where is my mind?". Ca a valu qq nuits blanches à mes parents, d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malgré ça, j'ai toujours regretté d'être arrivé après la bataille, et l'idée d'une reconstitution me plait.

Allez, sans rancune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_With your feet on the air and your head on the grouuuuuund..._



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Quand un groupe se sépare on devrait leur faire signer un contrat pour empêcher à jamais la reformation, ça les ferait réfléchir et éviterait les tournées d'adieu à rallonge. Les Pixies sont séparés et n'ont plus rien à dire (à part éventuellement un gros "quand est-ce qu'on mange ?" dans le cas de Franck Black). Suivants !
> 
> _Mais l'autre hé, moi j'aimais bien les Pixies...
> 
> ...


----------



## minime (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2003)

N'oublions pas qu'ils exixtent d'excellents groupes en activité....

CHOKEBORE (d'Hawaî, cela ne s'invente pas) vient de sortir un "live". J'en ai déjà parlé quelques pages avant pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas : utilisez la fonction "rechercher" !


----------



## toph (13 Septembre 2003)

jean bernard


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2003)

Dans la série "les groupes qui se reforment" vous avez vu : il y a Simon et Garfunkel qui repartent en tournée. Y a des jeunes qui connaissent ici ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toute une époque


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série "les groupes qui se reforment" vous avez vu : il y a Simon et Garfunkel qui repartent en tournée. Y a des jeunes qui connaissent ici ?



Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_en plus, j'ai une soeur qui a eu la chance d'être au concert de Central Park!!!_


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série "les groupes qui se reforment" vous avez vu : il y a Simon et Garfunkel qui repartent en tournée. Y a des jeunes qui connaissent ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Gene Simmons et Garfield ont formé un groupe


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

on vient de mefaire découvrir M (mathieu chedid) entre deux cours... c plutot exeptionnel...


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Gene Simmons et Garfield ont formé un groupe



Les "vrais" Simon et Garfunkel ont toujours été, en apparence, beaucoup moins déjantés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En apparence, dans le fond, je ne sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas, c'était pas des clients pour la Star Ac : sur scène, pour ce que j'en ai vu, ils gigotaient plutôt à la Brassens


----------



## Alex666 (14 Septembre 2003)

les Datsuns groupe neozelandais jouant un hard rock tendance roots (deep purple led  zep ...)
a écouter c'est vraiment excellent

leur site


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> on vient de mefaire découvrir M



Tu habite dans une grotte au fond des bois?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu habite dans une grotte au fond des bois?



ha ha.. nan je connaissais de reputation avant... mais n'y avait jamais preté vraiment attention... voili voilou


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2003)

Je vous laisse découvrie le programme des  TRANSMUSICALES DE RENNES 
et SURTOUT la date du 4 décembre ... 

ILS sont en concert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Une reformation "durable" des BERUS ou juste un coup "de pub" ... On pourrait en parler longtemps mais ne gâchons pas notre plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse découvrie le programme des  TRANSMUSICALES DE RENNES
> et SURTOUT la date du 4 décembre ...
> 
> ILS sont en concert
> ...









































LES BERUS en concert en 2003


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2003)

C'est une pré-programmation donc attendons la confirmation.
il y a même Métal Urbain


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2003)

ha ha ha les wringles... personne connait ???

c'est normal... mais ca ne demande qu'a etre connu 






les wriggles 

(et y  en a meme po 1 qui koné ???)


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2003)

Second album, moins "psyché" et plus "noisy"...
(Vous avez parlé des JESUS &amp; MARY CHAIN ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Néanmoins, je le trouve nettement meilleur que le premier.


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Second album, moins "psyché" et plus "noisy"...
> (Vous avez parlé des JESUS &amp; MARY CHAIN ?
> 
> 
> ...



autant ré-écouter jesus and Mary Chain !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> www.rockomotives.com:</font><hr />
Bienvenue à toutes et à tous ...
Voilà douze ans que l'équipe du festival, dans ses formations diverses, vous donne rendez vous chaque automne pour passer un moment autour des musiques actuelles. Vitrine de styles musicaux éclectiques oscillant entre electro, pop et rock expérimental le festival s'attache à mettre en avant des artistes qui aujourd'hui font le futur (même si le leur est menacé).
Cette année, l'association Figures Libres se fait un plaisir de vous faire découvrir une scène musicale qui, poussée sur la frange, atteint des sommets inexplorés et lorsqu'elle ne s'y déploie pas déjà, gravit à grands pas les marches du succès.
Lassés d'être constamment mis en boite par des opérations marketing de grande envergure, peu artistiques et intéressées, nous vous proposons de redécouvrir un conditionnement usurpé et dont les bienfaits ont été oubliés. La boite de conserve permet d'assurer la grande conservation et les qualités gustatives des produits pour peu qu'ils soient de bonne qualité.
C'est dans cette optique qu'a été concocté la programmation des douzièmes Rockomotives.
Bienvenue à toutes et à tous, et bon festival.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

Un petit avis sur cet album ?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Octobre 2003)

Ce qui serait bien, c'est que tu donnes ton avis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je vais aller rechercher mon "psycho-candy"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait bien, c'est que tu donnes ton avis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mon avis : pas encore écouté et je me tatais à écouter d'abord l'album ou aller voir Frank Black puis écouter l'album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (de toute façon je vais le voir le 5 novembre à la Coopé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Et j'ai cru voir qu'il y avait un titre nommé "Massif Central*e* " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un grand fan des puys me suis-je laissé dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En attendant je révise mes classiques ...


----------



## Fulvio (13 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Second album, moins "psyché" et plus "noisy"...
> (Vous avez parlé des JESUS &amp; MARY CHAIN ?
> 
> 
> ...



Et ce tube énorme : "We don't know where to stooooooooooop !"


----------



## Fulvio (13 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mon avis : pas encore écouté et je me tatais à écouter d'abord l'album ou aller voir Frank Black puis écouter l'album
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'irais voir le Black à  la même période au Transbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi-même !


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai cru voir qu'il y avait un titre nommé "Massif Central*e* "


Ah, les bourdes des rockers francophiles, toujours un plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est affectueux, pas ironiques !) Ma préférée est "Cr*é*me brul*è*e" de Sonic Youth.


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un grand fan des puys me suis-je laissé dire


 Les références francophiles sont pas une nouveauté, chez lui. Sur Dog In The Sand, il allait quand-même laver ses chemises "in dowtown Marseille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prévoir pour son prochain album une chanson sur la Bretagne et une autre sur Montmartre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liste des disques pour lesquels j'ai l'intention de griller quelques euros dans les jours qui suivent :
- Franck Black
- Jean-Louis Murat (pour rester dans le Massif Central 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- The Raptures
- I Am Kloot


----------



## Komac (13 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse découvrie le programme des  TRANSMUSICALES DE RENNES
> et SURTOUT la date du 4 décembre ...
> 
> ILS sont en concert
> ...



Les Béruriers Noirs sont de retour ? Mon Dieu, dire que j'écoutais ça il y a environ 20 ans...


----------



## Alex666 (18 Octobre 2003)

JET

c'est le groupe que l'on peut entendre sur la derniere pub ipod

vraiment excellent vraiment rock n roll
ca déchire l'hymen du tout bon quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et ça s'écoute a donf  (si c trop fort c'est ke t'es trop vieux) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




achetez le !!!!

plus d'infos ici


----------



## KARL40 (25 Octobre 2003)

Une petite visite du  site Smart-Music s'impose pour les amateurs de musique électronique, drum&amp;bass et autres styles tournant autour.

Composé uniquement de fichiers légaux, ce site vous permet de télécharger des morceaux sans faire de distinction entre "stars" (the rapture par ex.) et de parfaits inconnus.
Tous les trimestres, une compilation de leurs découvertes (avec la pochette) à télécharger.

F**K Majors, Download independant


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

Pourquoi y'a personne qui parle de ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?






Bon ok, c'est pas son meilleur (ni le précédent d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais faut bien qu'y mange papy Iggy alors donnez lui un peu des sous.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a personne qui parle de ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Je suis désolé
Je n'ai que deux pieds
Je n'ai que deux pieds
Franchement désolé
_








Et oui parce qu'en ce moment j'écoute  plutôt çà


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a personne qui parle de ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien la couverture!
Je m'en souviens à un Mtv Music Award, il chantait en ouverture, mais au lieu de  rester sur scène 3minutes, il est resté une bonne dizaine de minutes


----------



## dude (25 Octobre 2003)

Moi j'écoute ça là, et j'aime
Le rangeur de la Fnac avait mis ce disque dans la catégorie Métal ou Hardcore


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Le rangeur de la Fnac avait mis ce disque dans la catégorie Métal ou Hardcore



Comme quoi y a pas qu'en informatique qu'ils n'y connaissent rien a la fnac


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Moi c'est Dido et son nouveau "White Flag" qui me fait craquer en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus elle est franchement belle, admirez plutôt:





Voilà pour les paroles:

"White Flag"

 I know you think that I shouldn't still love you, 
 I'll tell you that.
 But if I didn't say it, well I'd still have felt it 
 where's the sense in that? 

 I promise I'm not trying to make your life harder 
 Or return to where we were 

 Well I will go down with this ship 
 And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
 There will be no white flag above my door 
 I'm in love and always will be 

 I know I left too much mess and 
 destruction to come back again 
 And I caused but nothing but trouble 
 I understand if you can't talk to me again 
 And if you live by the rules of "it's over" 
 then I'm sure that that makes sense 

 Well I will go down with this ship 
 And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
 There will be no white flag above my door 
 I'm in love and always will be 

 And when we meet 
 Which I'm sure we will 
 All that was then 
 Will be there still 
 I'll let it pass 
 And hold my tongue 
 And you will think 
 That I've moved on.... 

 Well I will go down with this ship 
 And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
 There will be no white flag above my door 
 I'm in love and always will be 

 Well I will go down with this ship 
 And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
 There will be no white flag above my door 
 I'm in love and always will be 

 Well I will go down with this ship 
 And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
 There will be no white flag above my door 
 I'm in love and always will be


Et en prime je vous met le petit clip ici





Rhaaa... ce regard...


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est Dido et son nouveau "White Flag" qui me fait craquer en ce moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _
> Je suis désolé
> Je n'ai que deux pieds
> Je n'ai que deux pieds
> ...



Excellent choix !
Un bon album qui tourne en boucle dans ma voiture !!!


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

C'est bon le lien marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clic-droit pour le charger (10Mo et des poussières)


----------



## tomtom (27 Décembre 2003)

Pour noël j'ai reçu ceci:






*'Thirteenth Step' * deuxième album de * 'A Perfect Circle'* dont le chanteur n'est autre que Maynard James Keenan, la voix de Tool.

Une petite merveille.


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

Pour les "vieux" (ces salauds de jeunes ne respectant plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le dernier (et pour cause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) album de Joe Strummer est sorti il y a déjà quelque semaines : 






Son "folk-punk" est toujours aussi bon ....


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de trouver 2 raretées chez mon petit disquaire préféré:






Une réédition du fameux groupe garage rock new yorkais "the sonics"

Et toujours dans le garage mais modernisé avec un peu de machines dedans:






Les Dum Dum Boys, le meilleurs groupe Niçois du monde


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Aprés moulin rouge !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Et testa pelada !


----------



## Number One (4 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les "vieux" (ces salauds de jeunes ne respectant plus rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ! C'est quoi ces préjugés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai 18 ans et c'est pas ça qui va m'empêcher d'apprécier la  bonne musique, non mais !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2004)

Et Nux Vomica?
Et Préparation H?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Tiens préparation H, ça fait longtemps que j'en avais pas entendu parler...

Et Richard Blues Gang tu connais ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2004)

Ah tiens, non ceux la connais pas.
Je me souviens d'Asterix au Pays du Blues, mais ca n'avais de blues que le nom...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Arg !
Tu connais pas. Dommage.

Enfin bon.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arg !
> Dommage.



J'en doute pas une seconde mais tu sais ca fait bientot 10 ans que j'ai quitté la baie des anges..


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

ça fait plus de 20 ans qu'ils jouent !


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

C'est l'heure de ton infusion... Camomille, comme d'hab ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ Des nouvelles de Dick ? _


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _ Des nouvelles de Dick ? _


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Bande de petits rigolos...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en doute pas une seconde mais tu sais ca fait bientot 10 ans que j'ai quitté la baie des anges..



et la baie des singes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Et agent orange ?

Tu connaissais agent orange ?

Et rancoeur ?


----------



## ficelle (22 Janvier 2004)

z'avez entendu le  nouveau single des wampas ?!


----------



## tomtom (22 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> z'avez entendu le  nouveau single des wampas ?!



Ouaip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ils le passent souvent sur France Inter


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> z'avez entendu le  nouveau single des wampas ?!



non toujours pas...


----------



## KARL40 (23 Janvier 2004)

Qui dit Wampas dit Punk...et dit Sex Pistols !
Tout ça pour vous signaler la participation de John Lydon (plus connu comme chanteur des Pistols sous le nom de Rotten)à une émission de télé réalité anglaise. Et l'émission en question, I'm a Celebrity ... Get Me Out of Here!, semble plus punitive qu'excitante. 
Des célébrités sont lâchées dans des endroits particulièrement sauvages, où ils sont confrontés à la faune locale et à des épreuves d'endurance, le tout sous le regard du public qui élimine une "vedette" lors de chaque programmation. 
Qu'il est triste de vieillir parfois ...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Février 2004)

Les PIXIES, le retour ?

Le  CONCERT et bientôt un disque ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les PIXIES, le retour ?
> 
> Le  CONCERT et bientôt un disque ?



Pourvu qu'ils echappent a la malédiction des reformations foireuses...


----------



## Fulvio (9 Février 2004)

S'ils se plantent, je change d'avatar !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> S'ils se plantent, je change d'avatar !



Va pas nous porter la schkoumoune toi!


----------



## nologo (9 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pourvu qu'ils echappent a la malédiction des reformations foireuses...



C'est même plus une malédiction, c'est devenu une règle
(si quelqu'un a l'exception)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2004)

nologo a dit:
			
		

> (si quelqu'un a l'exception)



Bah le live de 2002 de Bauhaus lors d'une reformation ephemere est tout a fait honnorable.






Maintenant c'est vrai que pour les reformations "durables" (au moins un album studio  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ca se bouscule pas au portillon...


----------



## Fulvio (9 Février 2004)

nologo a dit:
			
		

> C'est même plus une malédiction, c'est devenu une règle&amp;#8230;
> (si quelqu'un a l'exception)



New Order a fait un superbe come-back il y a deux ans


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2004)

SITE  avec plein de petites vidéos "live" de pleins de groupes qui font du bruit ... harmonieusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On y trouve aussi Joe STRUMMER, The KILLS .........


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alanis revient par chez nous:
> 
> Le 18 juillet à Zürich, le 20 à Berne au Gurten Festival et le 23 à Nyon pour Paléo.
> 
> ...



Elle repasse par la Suisse le 4 juillet à Genève et le 8 à Locarno.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2004)

Petite pub pour les Nothing in Lemon


----------



## Eric Blair (4 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Il est beaucoup question ces temps-ci de majors, de DRM, de guerre de formats de fichiers musicaux, de piratage... et si on parlait plutôt musique ?

En ce moment j'écoute l'album de Mell (son premier), une artiste (auteur/compositeur/interprète) bourrée de talents, originale et surprenante   






J'ai pu assister à un des concerts de la demoiselle et je peux vous dire qu'elle assure comme une bête    ! Voici un un lien vers son site  et un autre pour écouter des extraits de son album (les fichiers real audio de la fnac sont pourris  mais vous ne le trouverez pas sur l'itms à la date d'aujourd'hui ).

Et vous, qu'écoutez vous en ce moment ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

et si on faisait une recherche  Des sujets sur la musique il y en a une dizaine


----------



## Foguenne (4 Août 2004)

héhé, coucou, collègue.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, coucou, collègue.
> 
> C'est ici pour le sujet le plus actif sur la musique.



héhé  j'ai une petite préférence pour celui-ci perso  

_j'ai fusionné_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

re-mouarffff


----------



## Foguenne (4 Août 2004)

héhé, j'ai édité, je ne m'étais pas rendu compte de suite que tu avais fusionné.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

coup de coeur (mais on leur fouterait bien un bon coup de pompe à ces tiseurs :rateau: )

eslaguerilla  :love: bisous mon Mehdi :love:

Gros coup de coeur :

l'esprit du clan :love:


----------

